# Dted Dthread



## TeddyBear (May 19, 2021)

Hey All,

The goals of this thread is to:

Track progress in strength as I have done 1 powerlifting meet and have a second one at the end of July.
Track physique; I am a reformed skinny-guy who wants to get jacked
Provide motivation or a space for input. I have very few friends into lifting to help me out or care.
Share about my gear use experience. I verbally process a lot. But don’t have anyone in can discuss this with.

My Goals this year:

Reach a body weight of 225lbs
Hit B: 300, S: 450, D: 525
Look juicy in general, especially by end of Sept for my 30th

My stats:


29, 5’10, 205lbs
B: 250, S: 425, D: 475
Looking not juicy

I am now off of cycle, Day 2, PCT will begin in about 9 days, I’ll start it then because I’m coming off of a short Test ester.

If I am up to it, after rest yesterday, I’m going to try a 500 deadlift PR today. I almost had it three days ago and decided to rest.

Im planning on doing my next cycle in August.


----------



## Thewall (May 19, 2021)

Nice bro. I will follow along!!!


----------



## snake (May 19, 2021)

This is all doable and 20 lbs of qualty body weight is going to go a long way to achieving your goals.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 19, 2021)

Great man! I'll follow along.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 19, 2021)

Not looking to add much in terms of your squat. Why is that?


----------



## eazy (May 19, 2021)

is that you in your avi?


----------



## Darkseid (May 19, 2021)

susbcribed


----------



## PZT (May 19, 2021)

You have an injury holding your bench back? By your pic I would assume you could bench waaaay more.

In btw, along for the ride homie


----------



## TeddyBear (May 19, 2021)

PZT said:


> You have an injury holding your bench back? By your pic I would assume you could bench waaaay more.
> 
> In btw, along for the ride homie



*Nope.* No injury. Bench sucks. I’m trying to figure out why. My chest hasn’t grown a whole ton, that’s a side-chest because my arms and shoulders are better, my pecs have decent inserts in the middle to make the side chest pop. From the front I look flat.

UGH. My bench sucks and it’s holding my numbers back. I’ve tried form checks here and asking guys at the gym. I’m continuing to ask the powerlifters there to observe and critique.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 19, 2021)

eazy said:


> is that you in your avi?



Yeah. Also in UGBB Gets Pool Ready I have weekly pics to verify. That was at peak bulk. Mostly water.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 19, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Not looking to add much in terms of your squat. Why is that?





snake said:


> This is all doable and 20 lbs of qualty body weight is going to go a long way to achieving your goals.



Okay, I figured out how to quote multiples. This will save on posts.

Yeah, exactly. I want to get bigger and 20lbs will go a long ways. I think 225 is as far as I can weigh and remain somewhat healthy. My body wants to be closer to 180 naturally. I got up to near 200 natty on a bulk, but it was mostly water with fat.

Those goals are for the YEAR 2021.
We’re almost halfway there.

I just tested my new squat and jumped from 385 to 405 to 425 on cycle. I’m off cycle for the next two months. So I don’t want to aim unrealistically.

My bench hasn’t improved in a year, so I believe once my form is nailed it can jump. I hope.

My deadlift PR is 475, but I very nearly got 500 without rest. So I expect to jump 25 lbs. that’s why it doesn’t go too much higher, I haven’t got 500 yet.

Improving in all three simultaneously is hard.


----------



## PZT (May 19, 2021)

dted23 said:


> *Nope.* No injury. Bench sucks. I’m trying to figure out why. My chest hasn’t grown a whole ton, that’s a side-chest because my arms and shoulders are better, my pecs have decent inserts in the middle to make the side chest pop. From the front I look flat.
> 
> UGH. My bench sucks and it’s holding my numbers back. I’ve tried form checks here and asking guys at the gym. I’m continuing to ask the powerlifters there to observe and critique.



I am not the smartest guy or know alot but post a bench vid here and Ill see if I can see a glaring problem


----------



## Jin (May 19, 2021)

Love the thread title. You know I’m a fan and will be watching you progress.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 19, 2021)

You know I gotta follow my boy.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 19, 2021)

PZT said:


> I am not the smartest guy or know alot but post a bench vid here and Ill see if I can see a glaring problem



I’m not the smartest guy here either, but I can lift & move a lot of heavy weight around.


----------



## PZT (May 19, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I’m not the smartest guy here either, but I can lift & move a lot of heavy weight around.



well, see, heres the thing, I cant move heavy weight anymore lol.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 19, 2021)

PZT said:


> I am not the smartest guy or know alot but post a bench vid here and Ill see if I can see a glaring problem





The Phoenix said:


> I’m not the smartest guy here either, but I can lift & move a lot of heavy weight around.



bench fails: https://youtu.be/5r-s3Rd4Zd8
Posing: https://youtube.com/shorts/o95yHU2ue1U?feature=share

I have tried twice since to practice form, but it hasn’t clicked and will take further practice and experimentation.


----------



## eazy (May 19, 2021)

dted23 said:


> bench fails: https://youtu.be/5r-s3Rd4Zd8
> Posing: https://youtube.com/shorts/o95yHU2ue1U?feature=share
> 
> I have tried twice since to practice form, but it hasn’t clicked and will take further practice and experimentation.



Your elbows seem to be pointing out farther away from your body than mine do.

Your wrists look bent, not only left to right, but backward as well.

https://i.postimg.cc/k4QJySSc/766-Bench-Form-Check-You-Tube.png


----------



## Send0 (May 19, 2021)

eazy said:


> Your elbows seem to be pointing out farther away from your body than mine do.
> 
> Your wrists look bent, not only left to right, but backward as well.
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/k4QJySSc/766-Bench-Form-Check-You-Tube.png



Good catch!!

I suck at benching because of my shoulder, but I'm familiar with the flared elbows and wrists. What helps me get into proper form is a suicide grip, and also try to bend the bar... not that I can bend the bar, but the attempt to bend the bar automatically locks my elbows and shoulders into the correct position and keeps them there.


----------



## eazy (May 20, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Good catch!!
> 
> I suck at benching because of my shoulder, but I'm familiar with the flared elbows and wrists. What helps me get into proper form is a suicide grip, and also try to bend the bar... not that I can bend the bar, but the attempt to bend the bar automatically locks my elbows and shoulders into the correct position and keeps them there.



Have you tried wrist wraps and benching with a slingshot


----------



## Send0 (May 20, 2021)

eazy said:


> Have you tried wrist wraps and benching with a slingshot



I have... the slingshot brings stability to my left shoulder and I don't have to "bend the bar" to have good form, but at the same time I am hindering building those stabilizers by using the slingshot. So I've stopped using the slingshot so that I can properly rehab the shoulder.

For my wrists... I don't really have the wrist bending problem anymore, so wraps are only needed if I try to go heavy. I like the suicide grip because it let's me generate more force since it puts the bar directly over the radius and ulna.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 20, 2021)

Sounds great!
I'll be following as well!


----------



## TeddyBear (May 20, 2021)

eazy said:


> Your elbows seem to be pointing out farther away from your body than mine do.
> 
> Your wrists look bent, not only left to right, but backward as well.
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/k4QJySSc/766-Bench-Form-Check-You-Tube.png





Send0 said:


> Good catch!!
> 
> I suck at benching because of my shoulder, but I'm familiar with the flared elbows and wrists. What helps me get into proper form is a suicide grip, and also try to bend the bar... not that I can bend the bar, but the attempt to bend the bar automatically locks my elbows and shoulders into the correct position and keeps them there.





eazy said:


> Have you tried wrist wraps and benching with a slingshot



I have the powerlifters at the gym check that out for me too. See: I know I’m leaving strength and size on the table with bad bench, but need someone to show me how in-person.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 20, 2021)

DEADLIFT PR: 500lbs
https://youtube.com/shorts/IrQpHGlFC1I?feature=share


----------



## Send0 (May 20, 2021)

Also is that a Smith machine? I personally avoid them, because the bar path is unnatural and can prevent you from maximizing your lifts. That's just my opinion though.

If it's not a Smith machine, then disregard my comments.


----------



## Darkseid (May 20, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Also is that a Smith machine? I personally avoid them, because the bar path is unnatural and can prevent you from maximizing your lifts. That's just my opinion though.
> 
> If it's not a Smith machine, then disregard my comments.



Interestingly I will only bb bench IN smith machines, I can adjust the bench angle and bar path (my one has a slight angle to its path), but most important for me because I train alone is that I can really go to failure safely


----------



## The Phoenix (May 20, 2021)

dted23 said:


> bench fails: https://youtu.be/5r-s3Rd4Zd8
> Posing: https://youtube.com/shorts/o95yHU2ue1U?feature=share
> 
> I have tried twice since to practice form, but it hasn’t clicked and will take further practice and experimentation.



You did well on both the fail & the posing.  Awesome work!


----------



## Send0 (May 20, 2021)

Darkseid said:


> Interestingly I will only bb bench IN smith machines, I can adjust the bench angle and bar path (my one has a slight angle to its path), but most important for me because I train alone is that I can really go to failure safely


That's why I use a power rack to train in, easy to go to failure safely. I'd be interested in seeing how you adjust the smith machine angle. I've never used one where the angle didn't place my shoulders in a compromised position. 

I do like smith machines for partials though, either working the top half of the ROM, or the bottom half... but I don't like them for doing full ROM. Just my preference.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 20, 2021)

dted23 said:


> DEADLIFT PR: 500lbs
> https://youtube.com/shorts/IrQpHGlFC1I?feature=share



Bro, the skinny dude mentality is all in your head. I’ve watched your vids and you are joocy AF


----------



## BrotherIron (May 20, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Those goals are for the YEAR 2021.
> We’re almost halfway there.
> 
> I just tested my new squat and jumped from 385 to 405 to 425 on cycle. I’m off cycle for the next two months. So I don’t want to aim unrealistically.



Do you squat high bar, low bar, med stance, wide stance?


----------



## TeddyBear (May 20, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Bro, the skinny dude mentality is all in your head. I’ve watched your vids and you are joocy AF



It is in my head, though coming down from 215 comparably feeling smaller.



BrotherIron said:


> Do you squat high bar, low bar, med stance, wide stance?



Here’s a video: 425 PR https://youtu.be/q_mgZX3xi_Y


----------



## BrotherIron (May 20, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Here’s a video: 425 PR https://youtu.be/q_mgZX3xi_Y



Ok, from what I can see that squat was high (could be wrong but I'm basing this off of where I think your hip is in relation to your knee).  You're a high bar, narrow stance squatter.  You need to work that bar down, widen your stance, and you'll squat more. You need to work box squats.  Sit back, widen your stance, pause on the box, don't rock on the box/ don't bounce off the box, and then explode up.  

With some tweaks you can do more. 

Also, that shirt looks slick so chalk it and draw it down.  Put your elbows in your pockets.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 20, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Ok, from what I can see that squat was high (could be wrong but I'm basing this off of where I think your hip is in relation to your knee).  You're a high bar, narrow stance squatter.  You need to work that bar down, widen your stance, and you'll squat more. You need to work box squats.  Sit back, widen your stance, pause on the box, don't rock on the box/ don't bounce off the box, and then explode up.
> 
> With some tweaks you can do more.
> 
> Also, that shirt looks slick so chalk it and draw it down.  Put your elbows in your pockets.



I think it was a tiny bit high, though maybe not as high as the video looks. I was watching in the mirror. It’s psychological at that level.

Thanks, I’ll give it a try.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 20, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I think it was a tiny bit high, though maybe not as high as the video looks. I was watching in the mirror. It’s psychological at that level.
> 
> Thanks, I’ll give it a try.



That's another thing.  You shouldn't face the mirror.  You're visually queuing yourself to where depth is so you'll never learn to feel where depth is.  Proprioception is crucial and with that mirror is keeping you from that.

Next time you squat, set it up so you're not facing the mirror.  You'll see how much more difficult it becomes b/c you don't have the visual aid but in the long term you'll be better for taking it away.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 20, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> That's another thing.  You shouldn't face the mirror.  You're visually queuing yourself to where depth is so you'll never learn to feel where depth is.  Proprioception is crucial and with that mirror is keeping you from that.
> 
> Next time you squat, set it up so you're not facing the mirror.  You'll see how much more difficult it becomes b/c you don't have the visual aid but in the long term you'll be better for taking it away.



Makes sense, platform doesn’t have a mirror. But I instead use my ears; the crowd indicates via noise when you’ve made it (intentional or not).


----------



## PZT (May 20, 2021)

Yes bench needs a lot of work. Seems like your scapulas aren't retracted


----------



## TeddyBear (May 20, 2021)

PZT said:


> Yes bench needs a lot of work. Seems like your scapulas aren't retracted



Im trying to, I’ll try again soon with new videos. But yeah, my numbers there are bad because my form is bad.

I kinda wish others would have stepped in and said something, especially the regulars who are powerlifters and saw my on my first day on the platform. I’ll continue to ask around for critiquing.


----------



## PZT (May 20, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Im trying to, I’ll try again soon with new videos. But yeah, my numbers there are bad because my form is bad.
> 
> I kinda wish others would have stepped in and said something, especially the regulars who are powerlifters and saw my on my first day on the platform. I’ll continue to ask around for critiquing.



you can also learn a lot from YouTube channels like elitefts, jts, etc and practice what you think they are saying. When certain things click youll know whats working. Unless you know a guy in real life with like 10-20 years exp, then nag the shit out of him for help lol


----------



## Send0 (May 20, 2021)

PZT said:


> Yes bench needs a lot of work. Seems like your scapulas aren't retracted



Gotta be careful with this... Scapular retraction is how I ended up injured for the past 10 weeks. Drop your bench to a deload weight and focus on your form, and concentrate on keeping your shoulders flat, and elbows at a 45 degree angle from your body.

Your physique is really coming together. I'd hate to see you get injured... be smarter than I was. :beaten:


----------



## Send0 (May 21, 2021)

Derp.. my previous response was directed to dted. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## PZT (May 21, 2021)

I must be using the wrong terminology


----------



## rawdeal (May 21, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Good catch!!
> 
> I suck at benching because of my shoulder, but I'm familiar with the flared elbows and wrists. What helps me get into proper form is a suicide grip, and also try to bend the bar... not that I can bend the bar, but the attempt to bend the bar automatically locks my elbows and shoulders into the correct position and keeps them there.




I don't use the "suicide grip" because I'm pussified in so many ways, but it can be done.  Not too many SuperHvyWts come out of the Philippines, but Anthony Clark used a suicide grip to own the top Bench honors decades ago with a "mere" 800lbs.  It helped that Clark was 5 feet-nothing and 300+ lbs ... but none of us *really* knows how much Send0 weighs


----------



## Send0 (May 21, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> I don't use the "suicide grip" because I'm pussified in so many ways, but it can be done.  Not too many SuperHvyWts come out of the Philippines, but Anthony Clark used a suicide grip to own the top Bench honors decades ago with a "mere" 800lbs.  It helped that Clark was 5 feet-nothing and 300+ lbs ... but none of us *really* knows how much Send0 weighs



LOL... my 7 day average weight last week was a paltry 161lbs, and I can only bench a weak 225lbs when my shoulder isn't injured. I'm a weak SOB, so I use any tricks I can to help me out. :32 (18):


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 9, 2021)

Hey All,

Been a minute.

So, I’ve been off-cycle for about 3 weeks now. I also had started a cut in the last few weeks of my cycle.

I have dropped about 20lbs since May 1 to June 8. A lot of water, glycogen. Definitely some fat, and probably a little muscle.

I *am* weaker. Each of my lifts has declined by about 20-30lbs, but are still up 10-20 from the start of the cycle that began at the end of Feb. I haven’t tested them in the past two weeks, my work and life have been a bit too draining to try.

Dted Dstats:
Weight: 197
B: 250, S: 425, D: 500 (all at end of cycle, 3-weeks ago)

Currently hitting the things I see as weak points for my compounds; biceps, hamstrings, glutes, lower back; abs.

Goal: 
a.) 1200 lb on platform. Probably will not happen this July. 
b.) get big and joocy

Im gonna hold off on bulking again until after the meet at the end of July. My weight class is 203.

But I’m aiming for 225.

Anyways: video of physique after chest day: https://youtu.be/SO_-a6Gh82w

I really SHOULD have hit shoulders to maximize pump but did not. Good thing is I have decent shoulders.

I hit floor press; wide bench; incline dumbbells, cable flies, dumbbell flies, and then did hanging leg raises.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 9, 2021)

Very nice taper; looking thick in the chest. Overall, not bad for completely off-cycle (@3weeks & post PCT)


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 18, 2021)

Hey All,

I have continued, against all odds and my nature, to cut as I have since April. I’m now at 195.

I know that I’m probably “healthier” as a result, I fit into more of my clothes, but my preference has been to be as big as possible.

I’m one week into a hypertrophy program, because on the cut my powerlifting programming has completely crashed and burned. My lifts are quite a bit lower now.

I haven’t tried, but my lifts have gone by my estimates to be:
BW: 215>195
Bench: 250>245 (which you’ll recall didn’t increase during a year of PL training and two cycles, I guess it hasn’t gotten worse.)
Squat: 425 > 395
Dead: 500 > 450

My stomach is less round, waistline fits better.
But I’ve been holding out hope for some cuts of some sort. Aesthetically *I* haven’t seen much progress. The only thing I’ve now noticed is some veins appearing on my calves.

Progress Video: https://youtu.be/82uFg6aKzjE

Program:
”Jeff Seid’s Hypertrophy” Why? Because I looked at the lifts and set/reps and thought it looked manageable and fit the groups I wanted to target.

Diet:
Ive never had an appetite, ever, as a former skinny kid. So not eating much is very easy.

150g of Protein a day via a mix of whey and casein, 75 in morning and 75 at bed. Even if it don’t digest it all, I assume it’s close to 120g.

Then my meals:
Breakfast: Oats with water and berries ~500 cal
Lunch: Chicken burrito/chicken rice bowl/Turkey sandwich (about 700 cal)
Dinner: Wherever/whatever option I have when out: pizza at church, chipotle with friends, enchiladas with the family. I generally eat light and it’s usually around 700 cal worth. I’m off work and can meal prep, but I like socializing and over dinner is when my friends are available. Otherwise I’m alone all day.

So I’ve been in a steep caloric deficit for the past two months.

Im not sure whether I’m spinning my wheels or not. Should I continue to cut? Or cut my losses and bulk back up?

Unrelated: I’ve got a younger buddy interested in natty bodybuilding. I encouraged him to post up here for help and feedback, you guys could help him more than me. So far he’s made an account and started reading, hoping he jumps in soon.


----------



## Jin (Jun 18, 2021)

I can’t tell you what you should do
now. 

In the future: make a plan and stick to it.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> I can’t tell you what you should do
> now.
> 
> In the future: make a plan and stick to it.



Yeah, it’s a combo of indecisiveness but also of the incongruence of the goals. Be larger is counter to be leaner. My disappointment comes from being neither.

Id move on, I’ve certainly been tempted to just start eating more this time around, but if I ever wanted to drop my BF%, I have my best shot now as I’m my leanest. It just doesn’t appear to do much. I figured I’d drop LBs quickly, but I had hoped naively that it would mean a steep drop in BF too.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 19, 2021)

2 months in a steep caloric deficit is a long time. At a minimum I would reset to maintenance for a week or 2 then have a more reasonable deficit to get over the finish line.

Is there something you are trying to peak for?


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 19, 2021)

69nites said:


> 2 months in a steep caloric deficit is a long time. At a minimum I would reset to maintenance for a week or 2 then have a more reasonable deficit to get over the finish line.
> 
> Is there something you are trying to peak for?



No. At first I cut out the food I was force-feeding like twice daily mass-gainer which was an immediate 800 cal drop, then I stopped eating seconds of meals.

Eating only when hungry dropped me to such a low number.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 19, 2021)

In the start of this thread you said your goal was to reach 225 this year, and now you have been cutting the last 4 weeks. So yeah it doesn't make sense.

You look good though dude. I would just wait until you get past your weight goals to start cutting, cuz you're just gonna be yoyoing back and forth.

Or if you can't handle a little excess bellyfat just cut out 200 calories or eat cleaner, don't go into a deficit.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 19, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> In the start of this thread you said your goal was to reach 225 this year, and now you have been cutting the last 4 weeks. So yeah it doesn't make sense.
> 
> You look good though dude. I would just wait until you get past your weight goals to start cutting, cuz you're just gonna be yoyoing back and forth.
> 
> Or if you can't handle a little excess bellyfat just cut out 200 calories or eat cleaner, don't go into a deficit.



Yeah, I prob just need some sense slapped into me. That IS the goal. 

Ill keep thinking and commit Monday to a direction. It would be nice to see the lift go back up. 

Cut isn’t my preference, but my thinking was this: my body WANTS to be leaner: it doesn’t pack away much food. I also *didnt want* to cut, this was to prove to myself that I could handle seeing the scale move in the other direction.

Im just finding that even still, naturally I won’t be super lean, so I either need to push myself with cardio/diet or conclude the cut as an experiment.

I had never tried, been afraid to try. Now that I have seen that I can drop on the scale without shriveling up, I’m at a crossroads.

The initial cut, really, probably should have only been the first 5lbs from 215 to 210.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 19, 2021)

You seem like the type that losing weight will not ever be a problem for. Just focus on packing it on. If you start to get too fluffy just throttle back a tiny bit. That's what CJ would tell me lol.

I'm putting on good weight in heart failure rn. Woke up this morning at 200 lbs and that made me happy. I was around 195 when I was forced to take a month off. You won't see the word "cut " in my vocabulary until I'm past 220. That's my goal no matter how long it takes. It may take another 2 years!


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 23, 2021)

6/23/21

Weight: 194lbs
Ive continued cutting. I even did a full body shave in the unrealistic hopes I’d uncover some hidden cuts. No dice.

Ive started running. Logging about 2 miles every day, started at 30 mins total and now down to 22.

I’m really transitioning towards hypertrophic workouts targeting the parts I didn’t directly hit while training for power lifting. Abs, calves, biceps.

No pumps exist. Weaker on lifts. As much or more energy. I go back and forth; feeling I haven’t really lost much size and feeling significantly smaller. But a single refeed day would put me back towards 199-200. So when it’s time to go back up the scale shouldn’t be too hard to add water and glycogen.

Right now I want some abs (non-existent) and veins.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 23, 2021)

Something seems wrong if you cut from 215 to 195 and don't have abs, it sounds like you just cut a lot of muscle because I don't remember you having high bodyfat from your pics on here. I mean, you didn't cut 20 lbs of fat, you'd be super ripped. If you came off cycle that could explain some of it though.

So what I'm saying is, if you continue down this road, you are probably going to keep cutting muscle unless you change something up. (amateur opinion)


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 23, 2021)

I concur.  Something doesn't add up bro.  Did you have a lot of water weight?  Which gear were you on?  My off-cycle weight is 185, at peak, I am 200, and right now coasting on T4 @192 lbs.  When I come off in a week or two, maybe lose 5 lbs.  I'm not being critical nor trying to rip you.  Concerned.  How is your metabolism?


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 23, 2021)

https://ibb.co/2yG2DXk Current
https://ibb.co/p0nnrc8
https://ibb.co/P5j7nqS
https://ibb.co/myKkzG9 Peak Bulk

I think the whole “do compounds and you don’t need to hit abs” was false. I’ve been training compounds and don’t have abs to speak of.

My metabolism burns through food. I struggled to add weight and drop lbs overnight. A lot of my 215 was water weight. I was running Test PP and dbol at first, and then just Test at like 500-600.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 23, 2021)

dted23 said:


> https://ibb.co/2yG2DXk Current
> https://ibb.co/p0nnrc8
> https://ibb.co/P5j7nqS
> https://ibb.co/myKkzG9 Peak Bulk
> ...



Some was probably water weight too, but when you mentioned how much your lifts were decreasing it got me concerned.

Some of the ab thing is genetics. You look plenty lean enough to have your abs showing. (you look great btw, no homo) You can see your obliques just fine. So maybe just try training them some to see what you can do with them.

I'd be happy with your current. I've never dieted down below 12% bf so take my comments for what they're worth.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 23, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Some was probably water weight too, but when you mentioned how much your lifts were decreasing it got me concerned.
> 
> Some of the ab thing is genetics. You look plenty lean enough to have your abs showing. (you look great btw, no homo) You can see your obliques just fine. So maybe just try training them some to see what you can do with them.
> 
> I'd be happy with your current. I've never dieted down below 12% bf so take my comments for what they're worth.



So keep grinding?
My lifts are lower because I’m not on the gear AND in a deficit. My recovery is still solid, but my strength is lower.

Im hammering abs every day, running. Hoping that the losses I’ve taken amount to some good cuts. Hopefully soon. I’d estimate my BF to still be around 14, IDK how much longer until I see something worthwhile.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 23, 2021)

dted23 said:


> So keep grinding?
> My lifts are lower because I’m not on the gear AND in a deficit. My recovery is still solid, but my strength is lower.



I don't feel qualified to give you advice, just wanted to talk about some of that stuff. I'm still learning myself really.

And I start stressing too when my abs start disapearing. I don't have super defined abs either though, like a 4 pack on my best days in the right lighting lol.

Jin would say abs are made in the kitchen. I would say a little anavar helps too :32 (1):


----------



## Jin (Jun 23, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I don't feel qualified to give you advice, just wanted to talk about some of that stuff. I'm still learning myself really.
> 
> And I start stressing too when my abs start disapearing. I don't have super defined abs either though, like a 4 pack on my best days in the right lighting lol.
> 
> Jin would say abs are made in the kitchen. I would say a little anavar helps too :32 (1):




Jin just parrots as the wisdom he hears Snake spout off. 

And abs ARE made in the kitchen.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 23, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I don't feel qualified to give you advice, just wanted to talk about some of that stuff. I'm still learning myself really.
> 
> And I start stressing too when my abs start disapearing. I don't have super defined abs either though, like a 4 pack on my best days in the right lighting lol.
> 
> Jin would say abs are made in the kitchen. I would say a little anavar helps too :32 (1):



Well, I’m trying to be patient and commit to this direction. Just disappointed thus far that I don’t look freaky shredded or anything. Diets fine. Still prob more salt than needed, but I’m not trying to be miserable.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 23, 2021)

Jin said:


> Jin just parrots as the wisdom he hears Snake spout off.
> 
> And abs ARE made in the kitchen.



Jin, I’d like to believe that, but how little time should I be spending in the kitchen to see said abs? I’m eating enough to not be hungry or hypoglycemic. Oats, whey. Rice, chicken, pasta, chicken, some veggies (ha). I’ve avoided all sweets and unnecessary pastries for about 2 (can’t say 3 for certain).


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 23, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Well, I’m trying to be patient and commit to this direction. Just disappointed thus far that I don’t look freaky shredded or anything. Diets fine. Still prob more salt than needed, but I’m not trying to be miserable.



I think you look great. You have that very muscular look that isn’t freaky or appears you look like you are on gear, which I say is an accomplishment. I wished I looked as good as you. You have a great physique.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 23, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I think you look great. You have that very muscular look that isn’t freaky or appears you look like you are on gear, which I say is an accomplishment. I wished I looked as good as you. You have a great physique.



Phoenix, you’re yoked. My longer torso relative to yours probably helps with the leanness.

I’ll hang on then, see if I can’t get SOME shreds going. I really thought there would be more to see.


----------



## Thewall (Jun 24, 2021)

Dted23 I see you went off cycle right to a cut. I know it’s too late now, but future advice I would give your body a couple months at maintenance or a little above to try and maintain the muscle you built. The goal is to maintain that muscle you built on cycle. When you go into a deficit right after a cycle you can kiss most of that muscle you gained goodbye.  It is a hard thing to do mentally after because you want to look good all the time but a little sacrifice after cycle can lead to better gains long term.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 24, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Dted23 I see you went off cycle right to a cut. I know it’s too late now, but future advice I would give your body a couple months at maintenance or a little above to try and maintain the muscle you built. The goal is to maintain that muscle you built on cycle. When you go into a deficit right after a cycle you can kiss most of that muscle you gained goodbye.  It is a hard thing to do mentally after because you want to look good all the time but a little sacrifice after cycle can lead to better gains long term.



Yeah, I’m sure I lost some. Does it look like I lost a ton though? I’m trying to tell myself that I lost fullness from food, not much real size.

Am I a fool for chasing cuts? Is there nothing there to uncover?


----------



## Thewall (Jun 24, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Yeah, I’m sure I lost some. Does it look like I lost a ton though? I’m trying to tell myself that I lost fullness from food, not much real size.
> 
> Am I a fool for chasing cuts? Is there nothing there to uncover?



you look great. Don’t take what I said the wrong way. You have a great shape and look good. I am just saying in your quest for more size the right thing to do would be to hold that for a little while. It all depends on your goals. I just know most go on cycle to get bigger otherwise no reason to do it and it’s a lot to put your body through to lose that muscle. Now I don’t know what you maintained or lost. I just know a calorie deficit after cycle while hormones are low as it is, is hard to maintain that muscle.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jun 24, 2021)

I think you look great brother. I'm 6'3" and 215 at the moment (been gently cutting fat after building for awhile) and my abs are definitely there, but I'll probably never be fully satisfied.

I have found that I get great results from weighted ab exercises a couple times per week.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 24, 2021)

Thewall said:


> you look great. Don’t take what I said the wrong way. You have a great shape and look good. I am just saying in your quest for more size the right thing to do would be to hold that for a little while. It all depends on your goals. I just know most go on cycle to get bigger otherwise no reason to do it and it’s a lot to put your body through to lose that muscle. Now I don’t know what you maintained or lost. I just know a calorie deficit after cycle while hormones are low as it is, is hard to maintain that muscle.



thanks man, I appreciate that. It can be demoralizing to feel deflated and smaller. But somedays I still look decent enough that I don’t think I lost all or even half of my gains. I really wasn’t as big as I felt I was, a lot of it had to be water with some fat.



Blusoul24 said:


> I think you look great brother. I'm 6'3" and 215 at the moment (been gently cutting fat after building for awhile) and my abs are definitely there, but I'll probably never be fully satisfied.
> 
> I have found that I get great results from weighted ab exercises a couple times per week.



Thanks man. I’ve been hitting abs very consistently the past month now.

Interestingly, my abs have not cramped in the past weeks. Before, my abs would cramp virtually every time I hit my 20th rep and I’d have to hobble to the car. I’ve built up some endurance in them. Now I just want size.

I suspect that I won’t ever have a six pack due to genetic structure, I may eventually reach a four pack. But as it is, I didn’t hit core directly for the past few years. Compounds were not enough to build them up, for me, clearly. 

Ill practice flexing and vacuuming. I can’t do either well at all. Core strength is okay, just stamina isn’t in my abs.

I had a hernia above the belly button two years ago, and that wiped out my abdominal stamina. I wonder whether that would also prevent them from peeking through, now, because I had a mesh inserted to prevent further herniation.


----------



## CJ (Jun 25, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Dted23 I see you went off cycle right to a cut. I know it’s too late now, but future advice I would give your body a couple months at maintenance or a little above to try and maintain the muscle you built. The goal is to maintain that muscle you built on cycle. When you go into a deficit right after a cycle you can kiss most of that muscle you gained goodbye.  It is a hard thing to do mentally after because you want to look good all the time but a little sacrifice after cycle can lead to better gains long term.



I learned this lesson the hard way... Still a struggle not to revert back to it.

For years I'd go right to a cut after gaining weight, because I felt gross in my skin, wanted the extra fluff Gone. I'd end up exactly where I started, I was just spinning my wheels. 

Only the last couple of years have I extended out my gaining phases, and utilized maintenance periods, and now finally weight has started to stick.

I'm up a little over 20 lbs the last couple of years, and just as lean, if not even leaner.

Don't be afraid of maintenence periods, they're a necessary part of a well structured plan.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 26, 2021)

I will try to doubt my resolve, what’s done is done and I agree; I should have maintained and then bulked from where I was. Yes, I had some extra BF%, but not a ton more.

That said, I’m now the leanest I’ve ever been (while lifting), which still, I’d estimate to be about 14% BF. I’m aiming to get that number a bit lower, until visually I get some more definition. A quad vein, chest vein, abs, something.

Thats the game plan, at least for now-July. Then I will lean-bulk, I won’t devour everything, but I’ll get the calories.

Thus far, my stamina isn’t much lower, though I’m starting from 0 for cardio. Aiming for my Watch to read my Cardio levels as “good” rather than “poor”.

Energy and intensity aren’t changed yet. I eat when hungry, but not much. I’m probably getting only about 2000 calories a day.
Today was:
Oats with Almond Milk
Whey Protien
Three grilled chicken tacos
Shrimp Spinach and Rice

I also began practicing stomach vacuums yesterday, today is day 2. I do 8 sets of 1 minute vacuum. My depth of vacuum was non-existent yesterday, now it’s noticeable, but *nowhere* near what bodybuilders do.

If I had to rate it: (0= Nothing, 10= Bodybuilder’s Bellybutton Touches Mid Spine)

Yesterday: 0
Today: 2.5

Ive also been directly hitting abs. No cramping anymore at all.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 26, 2021)

Not where I want to be, YET.
Positive vibes only, I still look good even if there’s the nagging lie that it’s not enough.
https://ibb.co/wybDCXS
Woke at 192.5lbs


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 26, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Not where I want to be, YET.
> Positive vibes only, I still look good even if there’s the nagging lie that it’s not enough.
> https://ibb.co/wybDCXS
> Woke at 192.5lbs



This is ideally you. You should be comfortable here, any other improvement is for the better, which is how progress is made.


----------



## CJ (Jun 26, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Not where I want to be, YET.
> Positive vibes only, I still look good even if there’s the nagging lie that it’s not enough.
> https://ibb.co/wybDCXS
> Woke at 192.5lbs



Great shape, I can see a nice classic physique look in the future for you. :32 (2):

Keep working hard!!!


----------



## sfw509 (Jun 27, 2021)

Looking good bro. Awesome work.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 27, 2021)

Hit legs today, nothing too impressive or exciting.
https://ibb.co/dWZqKLm
https://ibb.co/1qJ2yFB
https://ibb.co/pffMjn5
https://ibb.co/4VLb238
Decided to douche bro it out with a friend, so flexing things we didn’t even hit.

Three days of vacation, no gym, just rest. Gonna try to not go stir crazy, but I haven’t rested in a while.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 30, 2021)

I’m debating whether to end the cut and refill a little bit.

Others suggested trying to maintain for a bit, some saying bulk, some saying keep cutting. I just don’t think I’m cutting correctly, I’m not trying to starve myself, but I’ve eaten sub-1200 calories the past five days because I have no appetite.

Hoping by eating a little more I’ll get some fullness in the muscle again. Haven’t decided whether to pick up the fork again yet, because then I’m yo-yo-ing.


----------



## CJ (Jun 30, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I’m debating whether to end the cut and refill a little bit.
> 
> Others suggested trying to maintain for a bit, some saying bulk, some saying keep cutting. I just don’t think I’m cutting correctly, I’m not trying to starve myself, but I’ve eaten sub-1200 calories the past five days because I have no appetite.
> 
> Hoping by eating a little more I’ll get some fullness in the muscle again. Haven’t decided whether to pick up the fork again yet, because then I’m yo-yo-ing.


Have a 3 day refeed. 

Not a shit show, eat like a slob, stuff your face marathon though. 

Bump up to slightly over what your maintenence calorie level is, and eat good whole foods. You'll feel much better, and maybe even recharged, ready to push again.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Have a 3 day refeed.
> 
> Not a shit show, eat like a slob, stuff your face marathon though.
> 
> Bump up to slightly over what your maintenence calorie level is, and eat good whole foods. You'll feel much better, and maybe even recharged, ready to push again.


youtube.com/shorts/2fUMCXtmkqE?feature=share
based on this video, do you think I should do a refeed for energy and morale, then press on with the cut to eliminate a few more body fat %?
While my ultimate goal is size, I kinda feel like I’ve “torn up my yard in pursuit of gold” and quitting the cut may have made it pointless. When perhaps “gold” is yet to be uncovered.

Unless you think I’m chasing fools gold and should cut my losses and just hop back on the lean bulk train.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 30, 2021)

191lbs 6/30/21
					






					youtube.com
				



Link should work now.


dted23 said:


> youtube.com/shorts/2fUMCXtmkqE?feature=share
> based on this video, do you think I should do a refeed for energy and morale, then press on with the cut to eliminate a few more body fat %?
> While my ultimate goal is size, I kinda feel like I’ve “torn up my yard in pursuit of gold” and quitting the cut may have made it pointless. When perhaps “gold” is yet to be uncovered.
> 
> Unless you think I’m chasing fools gold and should cut my losses and just hop back on the lean bulk train.


----------



## CJ (Jun 30, 2021)

dted23 said:


> youtube.com/shorts/2fUMCXtmkqE?feature=share
> based on this video, do you think I should do a refeed for energy and morale, then press on with the cut to eliminate a few more body fat %?
> While my ultimate goal is size, I kinda feel like I’ve “torn up my yard in pursuit of gold” and quitting the cut may have made it pointless. When perhaps “gold” is yet to be uncovered.
> 
> Unless you think I’m chasing fools gold and should cut my losses and just hop back on the lean bulk train.


No thigh and abs or most muscular?!?  I feel jipped!!! 

Seriously though, if your ultimate goal is to be bigger, you're plenty lean enough to get back to massing. It's wasted time leaning out right now, trust me, I've been in that revolving door for years. 

Everyone here told me what I'm telling you... I should've listened. Slow and steady, keep building, just don't get sloppy.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> No thigh and abs or most muscular?!?  I feel jipped!!!
> 
> Seriously though, if your ultimate goal is to be bigger, you're plenty lean enough to get back to massing. It's wasted time leaning out right now, trust me, I've been in that revolving door for years.
> 
> Everyone here told me what I'm telling you... I should've listened. Slow and steady, keep building, just don't get sloppy.


Honestly, how deflated do I look?

Alright, tentatively I’m planning on upping my calories to feel a bit fuller, but gonna try to stay cleaner. @Spear sent me his diet, which is actually pretty simple: protein source with veggies each meal.
Though his plan has far fewer carbs than I am accustomed to, I’m used to having rice, pasta, or whole grain bread with every meal.

I haven’t weighed myself in three days, but I suspect I’m probably closer to 190 now. I’m gonna continue to grind hard at the gym and hopefully eating more but staying cleaner I can still ge abs to pop through. The goal will be to add a little more size without bumping my bf% back up much or at all.

Bf% has been stubborn this month, doesn’t seem like it’s moved much.


----------



## CJ (Jun 30, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Alright, tentatively I’m planning on upping my calories to feel a bit fuller, but gonna try to stay cleaner. @Spear sent me his diet, which is actually pretty simple: protein source with veggies each meal.
> Though his plan has far fewer carbs than I am accustomed to, I’m used to having rice, pasta, or whole grain bread with every meal.
> 
> I haven’t weighed myself in three days, but I suspect I’m probably closer to 190 now. I’m gonna continue to grind hard at the gym and hopefully eating more but staying cleaner I can still ge abs to pop through. The goal will be to add a little more size without bumping my bf% back up much or at all.
> ...


I like how he eats. If your weight gain stalls, add a little of those starchy carbs you like pre/post workout. Slight changes, nothing drastic.


----------



## Spear (Jun 30, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Honestly, how deflated do I look?
> 
> Alright, tentatively I’m planning on upping my calories to feel a bit fuller, but gonna try to stay cleaner. @Spear sent me his diet, which is actually pretty simple: protein source with veggies each meal.
> Though his plan has far fewer carbs than I am accustomed to, I’m used to having rice, pasta, or whole grain bread with every meal.
> ...


If you'd like, I can send you diets of mine when I ate more calories. I have logs going all the way up to about 5500 cals a day of clean food.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 30, 2021)

Spear said:


> If you'd like, I can send you diets of mine when I ate more calories. I have logs going all the way up to about 5500 cals a day of clean food.


Well, help me out.
I think being around 5’10, 195lbs, working out consistently.

When bulking I was aiming for like 3200 calories and that was hard to hit, I have very little appetite usually. I had to drink calories to hit my goals.

While a starvation diet, I am not hungry with my 1200 calories right now.


----------



## Spear (Jun 30, 2021)

That's crazy to me. I wish I had those issues with hunger. What does your cycle look like? Have you thought about running gear that helps with appetite at all? 

Okay, here is my diet for 3200~ calories. Let me know what you think of this. Like with the last one, I wouldn't worry about the "Rest Day" diet part, that is what I do to keep myself in a deficit while cutting. 

I cook about 8lbs of chicken in an instant pot, cook my ground beef/turkey on a pot on the stove (about 5lbs of each). I cook rice in the instant after chicken is done. My veggies are all frozen except asparagus, but honestly, I skip on that most days, because it's easier to microwave one of the other 3 that are in my diet plan. Takes about 1 regular sized sweet potato to equal 200g after they are cooked, so I'll buy 5/6 of those per week. I skin them, and cut them all up and put them on 2 baking sheets, cook them at the same time as everything else is going. 

Thankfully I have a 2nd fridge, and a ton of tupperware containers. I usually weigh out all of my food, and put into individual containers and then put them in my fridge, all lined up for each day. (I'm a weirdo, I know). I don't weigh out the veggies, I use the same glass bowl for all my meals, so I kinda pour the same spot in the bowl, microwave those first, then put the rest of my food in there, and microwave for another 1.5 minutes. If I'm going to be out doing stuff, I pack my food without veggies and suffer with being hungry. 

If not having much of an appetite is an issue for you, then I wouldn't worry so much about the veggies. Buy a greens powder/fiber powder and put that in your post workout shake. I personally have a very big appetite, feel like I could ALWAYS eat more, so adding extra veggies to all my meals helps to feel a bit more satiated. 

Spear's 3200 calorie cutting diet


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 30, 2021)

Spear said:


> That's crazy to me. I wish I had those issues with hunger. What does your cycle look like? Have you thought about running gear that helps with appetite at all?
> 
> Okay, here is my diet for 3200~ calories. Let me know what you think of this. Like with the last one, I wouldn't worry about the "Rest Day" diet part, that is what I do to keep myself in a deficit while cutting.
> 
> ...


Cycle:
I’m 18 days in:
Tren 600
Test 250

Feeling nothing but smaller.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 30, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Cycle:
> I’m 18 days in:
> Tren 600
> Test 250
> ...


You spent only two months off?


----------



## Spear (Jul 1, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Cycle:
> I’m 18 days in:
> Tren 600
> Test 250
> ...



A lot of guys report having increased appetite from tren, but I do hear a lot of people reporting it from EQ as well. Might be something to think about.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 2, 2021)

Bumped up my calories a little bit today. Had an omelette, some fruit for breakfast. Turkey and broccoli for lunch.

Today I needed help, but I was soooo close to hitting a 5lb PR on bench. 250 up to 255. Because I felt refreshed and had more energy.

Attitude is better too. Weight this morning was 189.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 7, 2021)

Weighed in at 189lbs this morning. I look good and feel good though; this is the tricky part. Post-cut I felt really deflated and the Anadrol pumped me back up. I think I do have a good look for my chest and shoulders right now, people specifically have made comments that I look “cut” rather than smaller all of the sudden.

The problem, however, is that 3 weeks in I’ve decided to cut out the Anadrol due to some small gyno behind one nip. It’s minor enough that it’s fine, but I don’t want to feed it. I take very little AI normally and haven’t had to worry about gyno even with dbol, tren, NPP, or test in the past. I can’t see how it could be anything but the Anadrol as literally it’s the only change and the timing aligns.

So I’m sad to say that I’m gonna halt the Anadrol and hopefully I won’t feel too deflated.

My cut turned into a slow recomp last week and I’ve been eating a tad bit more. But not nearly enough as I’ve shot my appetite. I need to eat more. I’m going to help volunteer at summer camp for a week soon, so that’s gonna mean a big jump in food intake. 

Energy in the gym has been good. I’m gonna start ramping up my intensity: both to burn calories that way, but also to build thickness is my hope. I’m not shredded by any means, but think I look lean.

I’m not sure whether I trust Tren to partition the calories well enough, which is why I’ve kept them low.

Ive felt no different on Tren A 600 and Test 250 than I did on Test 500 alone. So it may be that Tren just doesn’t do much for me: I’ve felt and seen nothing and I’m wrapping up the third week.

Front Pose > Back Pose > Torso Veins








						71-C62897-48-F9-42-D0-BA10-DA557-FC18381
					

Image 71-C62897-48-F9-42-D0-BA10-DA557-FC18381 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						370-CA953-8-AB7-4-DBE-A5-D3-37-BAC0-E32-A6-C
					

Image 370-CA953-8-AB7-4-DBE-A5-D3-37-BAC0-E32-A6-C hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						B92-F7-DAD-0-C50-4-B13-80-E4-718-EEE607250
					

Image B92-F7-DAD-0-C50-4-B13-80-E4-718-EEE607250 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Posing for Giggles: https://youtube.com/shorts/xTs0rvkBca4?feature=share


----------



## eazy (Jul 7, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Tren just doesn’t do much for me: I’ve felt and seen nothing and I’m wrapping up the third week.


Have you used it before? What did you expect to be feeling?


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 7, 2021)

eazy said:


> Have you used it before? What did you expect to be feeling?


I expected really anything different. More aggression, higher libido, sweating, better pumps, difference visually, stronger.

I’ve used it before from a questionable source and didn’t feel much, chalked it up to the source.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 7, 2021)

Looking good dude, shoulda tripped that chump walking in front of the mirror 😝

I think I've heard raloxifene is the best for reversing gyno? Plz correct me if I'm wrong someone.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 7, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Looking good dude, shoulda tripped that chump walking in front of the mirror 😝
> 
> I think I've hear raloxifene is the best for reversing gyno? Plz correct me if I'm wrong someone.


Thanks man, I was posing with a buddy who I cropped out. But WE were the douches posing in the locker room, poor guy just wanted to wash his hands and he has shirtless bros flexing in front of an iPhone.

(I do think, as much as I liked feeling like a burly mountain man, the shaved chest looks much more defined.)

It’s only been 1 day, I’m feeling cautiously optimistic that within 5 arbitrary days of Nolva without Anadrol my lump will vanish.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 7, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Thanks man, I was posing with a buddy who I cropped out. But WE were the douches posing in the locker room, poor guy just wanted to wash his hands and he has shirtless bros flexing in front of an iPhone.


Lol yeah I thought about his perspective as well.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 10, 2021)

(Video of me doing crunches)

Yeah, it’s weird, but I feel like it’s a tiny bit of validation that I didn’t completely waste my time like an idiot. Baby abs. Can’t flex while standing, weirdly no mind-muscle connection yet.






Today I decided to start increasing my intensity again, did several sets of 8 reps at 335 for squat. Still down from when I was doing reps close to 380 (PR is 425). Got kinda  light headed. Forecast is approaching 115° this week, so I’ll be cautious.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 10, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I expected really anything different. More aggression, higher libido, sweating, better pumps, difference visually, stronger.
> 
> I’ve used it before from a questionable source and didn’t feel much, chalked it up to the source.


*Aggression* - dependent on the person's existing personality, and pre-existing mental issues _(if any)_. Some people stay chill AF, others get aggro AF... and other still get a little pyscho _(rare IMO, and requires pre-existing mental issues)_. For me, I have never felt aggression. Instead I get a sense of well being and outstanding level of self confidence.

*Higher libido and sweating *- this always took me a few weeks to feel _(even on acetate)_; like week 3 or 4. Sweating may be minimal or non-existent if your diet is already clean, and you are tapering your carbs as you go into your final meals of the day. Lower test dosage also helps to mitigate this to a degree. The increased libido is not exactly fun, unless you have a partner who also has a high sex drive. If you don't have that situation, then be happy your libido is at baseline. It absolutely distracting, and aggravating, to think about sex and have a hard on all day long, with no one to unleash it on 😂 

*Better pumps *- can't say I ever noticed better pumps from Tren.

*Visual difference* - I never got the day to day changes I hear others talk about. I usually don't notice anything significant visually until about week 4 - 5.. however I know that it's working the entire time, this is just when *I* tend to see the difference in the mirror.

*Strength* - My strength wouldn't shoot up until about week 3 _(even on acetate)_


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 12, 2021)

7/12/21
BW: 192
My refill has given me a little more gym energy and some return of pumps. I had a great pump yesterday hitting chest.

Though the heavy straight bar curls (80 is real heavy for me) means my Ulna Bone is REAL sore along my forearm.

I decided over the weekend that now that I’m refilling and trying a lean bulk/recomp instead of a huge deficit that I need to return to intensity.

My previous PR for squat before the cut was 425x1. Today I pushed myself and got 3x365 for three sets. Ramped up with 10x135, 10x225, 5x315. Ramped down with 5x315 and 5x225.

Leg pump wasn’t special, but I’m glad my strength isn’t fully depleted. I can get back there in some reasonable time.

No abs yet, though today with some flexing I could see them. Not enough for the camera to pick up yet, but that’s an improvement from invisible completely.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 12, 2021)

Dude your abs are showing in the video nicely. If you don't already have women lined up at your door you should soon. 😃


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 12, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Dude your abs are showing in the video nicely. If you don't already have women lined up at your door you should soon. 😃


They are only visible while laying down like that, for some reason I have figured out how to flex them visibly while standing.

My vacuum isn’t impressive but I can hold it for minutes now.

Thanks though. Aiming for hypertrophy and shape now, so hammering my aesthetic groups more.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 14, 2021)

Today I was bored and spent too much time on social media getting down on myself.

I told myself to stop, that I may not be a model, influencer, or bodybuilder, but that’s fine because I’m making some progress.

Looked back at some previous videos and felt a little encouraged.

Today, peep the face-decision I tried out today. 🥸 I’ll take input on that as well.
July 13, at 192 lbs





May 24, 200lbs




About half-way through my cut when I felt super deflated. I really hadn’t made a huge difference yet. I realize now how very furry I looked. I am debating it, not sure which look I prefer more.

April 26, at 213lbs





I thought I looked massive and really good then, but not I’m realizing I didn’t have much more size then than I do now, but I’m leaner now.

I didn’t think I’d feel this way, but I prefer today, actually. That’s progress. 🙂


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 14, 2021)

Took your advice and been practicing my posing. It’s tiring for sure. 

https://youtube.com/shorts/iApD090_Qjk?feature=share


----------



## Spear (Jul 14, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Took your advice and been practicing my posing. It’s tiring for sure.


When you’re  posing, think about flexing every muscle from the ground up, starting with calves, moving up your body flexing and holding every single piece.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 14, 2021)

Spear said:


> When you’re posing, think about flexing every muscle from the ground up, starting with calves, moving up your body flexing and holding every single piece.



Exactly, then pushing the legs back while twisting you torso forward; trust I got winded and whoever said it was easier than working out is shitting you. I got the front double bicep down. Been practicing the basic one. Thanks for the feed back and I’ll make sure I’ve got every inch of me twitching to hold that pose!


----------



## Spear (Jul 14, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Exactly, then pushing the legs back while twisting you torso forward; trust I got winded and whoever said it was easier than working out is shitting you. I got the front double bicep down. Been practicing the basic one. Thanks for the feed back and I’ll make sure I’ve got every inch of me twitching to hold that pose!


Yeah, posing is so hard. It's very similar to cardio imo. When you're actually sitting there, holding poses for a while, your body cramping, you start sweating real bad. But its pretty fun, and cool to see how you can move in specific ways that make YOU look better. 

Made me respect the pros a lot more. I've never been anywhere close to as lean as they are, i'm sure when you're that diced it's so much harder with no water and what not.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 17, 2021)

7/16/21




Chest and Abs
Workout went well, pump felt soooo good today. I had some Chinese food; kung pao chicken with rice for lunch.

I have a few gym buddies, only two who are stronger (not because I’m beefy, but because they’re younger and newer). Today I was with the strongest one who always bullies and pushes me.

I was doing incline dumbbell with 60’s and he pushed me to do the 85’s.

We did a few sets of 10, then did flat bench, cable flies,  neutral press machine, and then the most satisfying dumbbell flies I’ve ever had. Pump was so nice, I couldn’t even feel the effort.

Concluded with 50 pushups because the pump was too much, and then 50 hanging leg raises.

Abs require a flash light, hard flex, but they’re there. I’m lean enough, they’re just really small and underdeveloped.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 17, 2021)

Damn Ted; chest is looking nice and meaty in those side and 3/4 poses.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 17, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Damn Ted; chest is looking nice and meaty in those side and 3/4 poses.


Thanks man, I felt like it today too.

Also, what I believe to be my Anadrol-induced gyno didn’t seem to shrink the first week of Nolva, but now after two weeks of discontinuing I feel like it’s 30-50% reduced. That’s positive, that it didn’t fully solidify.

Sunday-Saturday I will be a camp counselor for the church kids, so lots of sun, swimming/walking, no sleep and camp food.

Im trying to maintain the mentality that I’m THERE FOR THE KIDS. Gains will recover, 1-week won’t kill them.

Also, I reduced my Tren dosage starting today, from about 80-100mg a day to now 50 a day. I used some Sustadrol (which is four esters of Test) so that my levels stay even while I’m away.

Hopefully that combo improves my mood, energy, and outlook. That and a week of Internet detox.

Trying to beat that dysmorphia and be content with my progress. take some of my own encouragement. Got to rebuild that confidence.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 17, 2021)

Nice progress Brother. Keep it up and you’ll get there.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 24, 2021)

7/23/21
Weight 190

I took about 5 days off as I chaperoned Summer Camp, which meant plenty of chili dogs, french toast, and bananas.

Body weight remained the same, so I guess the walking and swimming balances it out.

Attitude is slightly improved, but still occasionally feel like I look like a noodle. Trying to be more positive.

today, rather than being bored until my Buddy is available at 8PM for leg day. So I went at Noon to chase the pump.

But since I was rested I wanted to try bench.

My bench has been static at 250 for the past full year and more. Adding 15lbs and cutting 20lbs, it’s not budged one way or the other.

Spotter 1 robbed me on a 260 attempt I may not have got.
Spotter 2 robbed me on a 255 attempt I WOULD have got.

Hit lat raises, biceps, triceps, and then used lateral machine for 110lbs x 10 x 5.










						59-B10121-CE35-4-BA8-9875-9707-A4063-C8-C
					

Image 59-B10121-CE35-4-BA8-9875-9707-A4063-C8-C hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						D1-B9-C1-C8-52-DB-44-A2-9260-7430-F75050-EE
					

Image D1-B9-C1-C8-52-DB-44-A2-9260-7430-F75050-EE hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 24, 2021)

Tried a double day.
I wasn’t rested well enough for it, I was way out of breath.
Did warm ups and then aimed for;
Squats; 295x12x3

Arms cramped on my 10th rep of set 3, so I bailed


----------



## Send0 (Jul 24, 2021)

Dude... You are looking beefier with every new picture you throw up. I've gone from liking you, to hating you 😡

In all seriousness, you look great brother. I really do see the progress in each pic you post, and the gains are obvious! Keep killing it!


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 26, 2021)

Trip down Memory Lane:

2014 I weighed about 130lbs at age 23.
2021 at 190.

As down as I get on myself, the progress is real undeniable from this perspective: which is why I tell beginners to track with photos.

Lots of changes between then and now.

NSFW (undies)


----------



## eazy (Jul 26, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Trying to beat that dysmorphia and be content with my progress.


Always interesting how what you aren't happy with, is my end goal.

You look fantastic.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 26, 2021)

eazy said:


> Always interesting how what you aren't happy with, is my end goal.
> 
> You look fantastic.


Thanks man. That’s good perspective.
Goals are always shifting so I never hit the finish line. My gym is full of state/national-level bodybuilders and powerlifters, so I perpetually feel small and weak there.

I switched back to a commercial gym and have felt better about it.

But clearly I’ve come a long ways from when I was emaciated.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 26, 2021)

Your progress has been great... but what is incredible is how you've stuck to it for 7 years straight! Everyone can achieve their goal with time, as long as they can be consistent long term.

I always enjoy seeing your progression man, keep up the hard work!


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Your progress has been great... but what is incredible is how you've stuck to it for 7 years straight! Everyone can achieve their goal with time, as long as they can be consistent long term.
> 
> I always enjoy seeing your progression man, keep up the hard work!


Noob gains aren’t a thing if you don’t know what you’re doing at the beginning.

I was not eating nearly enough at all, I thought my 30g of protein was as sufficient supplementation at first too.

I started at age 23. Benching the barbells with set weights.

I was the scared skinny kid who participated in PE but was always partnered with the SpEd or autistic students, the assumption being I wasn’t competitive spirited and wouldn’t win anyways.

I was proud of my intellect and academic ability, I had disdain for meatheads. But really deeper inside I was super insecure and envious.

My attitude was: no one can tease you for being weak if you don’t lift. Not gonna get fat anyways, that’s worse.

But I had a chip on my shoulder, still do.

I spent those first three years building the confidence to go to the gym routinely. The first year I went 3x a week. I did the compounds, got up to a plate for each lift.

The second and third years I thought I was finally “getting big”. I would leave the house and change into a tank top when I wasn’t around my roommmate or family. I didn’t feel confident enough to be seen without sleeves (though never had a problem at the pool, skinny kid perk).

Id get teased by my football and baseball students, I was 25/26; but my numbers had improved even if my size hadn’t. I was approaching two plates on squat and three on dead.

Then I started chasing the numbers and accepted: I’m a weak Powerlifter. That meant I got the chalk, the belt, the shoes. I finally took the advice of a friend who told me “mixed grip doesn’t mean you’re weak” and my deadlift blew up.

Former student, naturally big, pushed me to eat. Years 5 and 6 were 20+ more lbs of bulk and strength increase.

Year 7 I decided I was dedicated enough to call myself a lifter. I started describing the gym as a hobby rather than not mentioning it
I did a meet to prove I could.

Progress, sometimes for us is slower than we would like. I wish I started sooner, so instead I encourage students to start that grind. Try to be proud rather than envious of their much faster ascent. But I’m grateful to be injury free, healthy, stronger and more aesthetic than ever.

Year 8 will be even better. Thirst trap here I come.

Edit:








						5-C438-BCF-CE4-B-4083-8940-4-F4-FA6-F9-AA2-A
					

Image 5-C438-BCF-CE4-B-4083-8940-4-F4-FA6-F9-AA2-A hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						A3-B8-DEE9-B47-B-41-CC-9-BEE-E10-DC0-C8-B0-AA
					

Image A3-B8-DEE9-B47-B-41-CC-9-BEE-E10-DC0-C8-B0-AA hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 29, 2021)

Woke at 187
I’m eating, still probably much less than I should. Appetite is non-existent, but I’m not starving myself.

I need to up my protein for sure.

But feeling really lean. I need to up the calories if I want to add on some size, I’m not trying to look small in clothes.









						0-EFE0-D19-0167-468-B-925-E-4-D2-A6126-EFFD
					

Image 0-EFE0-D19-0167-468-B-925-E-4-D2-A6126-EFFD hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						1-D05-B075-DF1-A-4-EB3-A7-BF-5799-C7-F132-F0
					

Image 1-D05-B075-DF1-A-4-EB3-A7-BF-5799-C7-F132-F0 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Going to hit back today.

Yesterday I did arms, which I never hit specifically for a whole day.

Countless variations of curls and extensions.
Hammer, preacher, overhand, etc. Did 35’s mostly.


----------



## PZT (Jul 29, 2021)

damn bro core is sucked the fk in on the front relaxed. very nice


----------



## Send0 (Jul 29, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Woke at 187
> I’m eating, still probably much less than I should. Appetite is non-existent, but I’m not starving myself.
> 
> I need to up my protein for sure.
> ...



Bro... When the f' did your waist get so ridiculously small? You are seriously starting to look broad and wide up top because of that waist. 

I hate you so f'n much right now. Also, fantastic job brother! 😂


----------



## Send0 (Jul 29, 2021)

Had to take a second look... You really are looking good brother. The next time I catch you whining, I'm going to give you a swift kick the balls 😂.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 29, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Bro... When the f' did your waist get so ridiculously small? You are seriously starting to look broad and wide up top because of that waist.
> 
> I hate you so f'n much right now. Also, fantastic job brother! 😂


I haven’t eaten yet. Wait for the Masteron to kick in.

I super need to eat, my goal is more of a classic physique than underwear model. But I’m glad my cut wasn’t as catastrophic as I felt


----------



## Send0 (Jul 30, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I haven’t eaten yet. Wait for the Masteron to kick in.
> 
> I super need to eat, my goal is more of a classic physique than underwear model. But I’m glad my cut wasn’t as catastrophic as I felt


Not catastrophic at all. You are seriously coming together quickly. I am sincerely envious of your progress.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 30, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Woke at 187
> I’m eating, still probably much less than I should. Appetite is non-existent, but I’m not starving myself.
> 
> I need to up my protein for sure.
> ...



Nice lat flare bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 30, 2021)

It’s been about 15 months. But I did it boys.
I broke my 250 lb bench PR with 1 rep at 255 today.

100% clean. I told spotter don’t put hands near it until I shout.

Its a huge relief. Even if it isn’t much.


----------



## eazy (Jul 30, 2021)

congrats on the pr


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Jul 30, 2021)

Hell yeah man!


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 31, 2021)

Nice work bro! 

.5 or 5 pounds, a pr is a pr.


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 4, 2021)

I did legs yesterday. Got 405 on squat before adding plates to leg press until I couldn’t rep 10. I got up to 12 total plates until my knees asked me to stop.

Leg pump; non-existent disappointingly. But I’m not managing my appetite at all, I keep skipping meals.

Weight declined. Woke at 186 today, and that’s given I woke at 4AM feeling really hungry and hypoglycemic. Felt that way now and slammed a Clif Bar and some granola on hand.

Im continuing to lean out, but I want to eat more. Hopefully returning to my school year work schedule means I stay on top of eating so I can start gaining size.

Students commented today that I look small. Which I probably do, with a shirt on. But two adults yesterday said they were concerned by how thin my face is looking.

Todays titty pump day.


----------



## PZT (Aug 4, 2021)

I highly recommend giving any human that calls you small a face five


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 4, 2021)

PZT said:


> I highly recommend giving any human that calls you small a face five


It didn’t trigger insecurity, not today.

Id rather look and feel big, but I’m less sweaty, clothes fit better, I don’t have a belly.

I might not look like I lift persay in clothes, but I look like I exercise. Probably, kids will think I’m a track coach, compared to wrestling like last year, and better than tennis or chess the years prior.

That’s always some insight.


----------



## Spear (Aug 4, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I did legs yesterday. Got 405 on squat before adding plates to leg press until I couldn’t rep 10. I got up to 12 total plates until my knees asked me to stop.
> 
> Leg pump; non-existent disappointingly. But I’m not managing my appetite at all, I keep skipping meals.
> 
> ...



Man, one of the worst things about getting lean, you look small in t-shirts, but look awesome in the gym (in a tank). It can really mess with the mind.


----------



## PZT (Aug 4, 2021)

dted23 said:


> It didn’t trigger insecurity, not today.
> 
> Id rather look and feel big, but I’m less sweaty, clothes fit better, I don’t have a belly.
> 
> ...


Man I have been riding high this week after the recent pictures I took. I actually shared them through texts and even put them on social media (first time ever). Friends and bros have stroked my ego so hard and its just pushing me even harder now.


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 4, 2021)

PZT said:


> Man I have been riding high this week after the recent pictures I took. I actually shared them through texts and even put them on social media (first time ever). Friends and bros have stroked my ego so hard and its just pushing me even harder now.


That’s great, let’s see them!!!

I did the same on Friday. I have zero shirtless or flex pics on social media.

People were blown away because they haven’t seen or known.


https://ibb.co/thV7xB2 (swim shorts I posted)
https://ibb.co/L6ktYyC (Speedo I did not post)

But on my 30th in September I’m gonna post a thirst trap to celebrate how far I’ve come


----------



## PZT (Aug 4, 2021)

Your shape keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 4, 2021)

Spear said:


> Man, one of the worst things about getting lean, you look small in t-shirts, but look awesome in the gym (in a tank). It can really mess with the mind.


This is why I wear tanks 90% of the time even outside the gym. 😂


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 4, 2021)

I wear tanks 90% of the time because I was a sweaty pig after a 7-year bulk.


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 5, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I wear tanks 90% of the time because I was a sweaty pig after a 7-year bulk.



Impressive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 5, 2021)

Looking good. I liked your post about taking progress pics. It's SO important because it's just so hard to see changes day to day, month to month.

Now I look at where I was 6 mos ago, and I can usually see progress. That's what keeps me going a lot of times.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 5, 2021)

Bro, I predict that you will start creeping into CJ physique territory after your next winter/spring cycle. The shape is completely there, just need to reach homeostasis and then blow those muscles the F'up.

I'm sincerely jealous of your progress. I love your updates, keep them coming!


----------



## PZT (Aug 5, 2021)

Spear said:


> Man, one of the worst things about getting lean, you look small in t-shirts, but look awesome in the gym (in a tank). It can really mess with the mind.


I get that when I wear 2X polos or button ups now. Sucks because my arms are the same size as when I was like 25 pounds heavier


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 6, 2021)

Looking outstanding bro.

I worked in the schools for 6 years. Dont let what the students (or teacher) say get to you. Do you and just keep pushing.


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 11, 2021)

8/11/21
193lbs, day 4 of surplus cals

Bench

I KNEW I could hit a PR today, I could FEEL it.

I spent at year at 250. Last week I hit 255 without a spotter.

Today I warmed up:
10xbar
10x135
5x185
5x225
1x245
Spotter 1 stole 265 from me
Spotter 1 stile 265 from me again while I yelled at him
Spotter 2 stole 265 from me
Spotter 3 was a real bro and let me fail, but I was 70% there. Halfway up the press.

I sooooo would have succeeded with a quality spotter. Dang it.


----------



## PZT (Aug 11, 2021)

That's a lot of heavy assed negatives brah lol


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 11, 2021)

PZT said:


> That's a lot of heavy assed negatives brah lol


Which makes me even more certain I’ll get it next week.


----------



## Ansaguy (Aug 12, 2021)

Love seeing your numbers man. I’ll bet you nail that 265 with a good spotter telling you to get that damn weight up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 14, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Which makes me even more certain I’ll get it next week.


Next week is your time man


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 15, 2021)

*Bench PR 265x1*
I knew I could hit this, I’m better rested, less stressed, have more food in me. So I did.

If you tracked with me, you already knew these problems:

My bar descent is very controlled and slow. Which isn’t a problem in and of itself, except a 5 second descent burns me out before the press.
My arms are very shakey. Not a problem, but visually freaks the spotters.
My bench didn’t improve over 2020-2021 up until this month, even as I did two cycles, gained 25 lbs.
My bench DIDNT DECLINE either with a 25lb drop in body weight. During a starvation deficit my bench remained the same.
I had multiple people try to give form input.
I think the solution for me was: bicep isolation work. I noticed my arms were lagging from the powerlifting routine. I’m now aiming for more hypertrophy this winter as I bulk, so I want to really hammer arms.

I think my underdeveloped biceps were the factor holding me back. I was routinely curling 25-30lbs dumbbells and now I’m doing 40. Thats low, yes, but like I said, I wasn’t hitting them per the programs.

Im stoked and hoping that there are more gains to come this winter. I don’t plan on dirty bulking, so 225 isn’t likely, but I’m around 194 today. I imagine 200 will come by end of August with food back in me.

215 by Christmas.


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 15, 2021)

I feel very privileged to be able to watch your journey... way to go bro!!!


----------



## PZT (Aug 16, 2021)

u got way more bubba. just need some technique work. maybe stronger triceps and upper back. Looked like you relaxed your scapula's right before descending by pushing the bar up before starting the lift


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 16, 2021)

PZT said:


> u got way more bubba. just need some technique work. maybe stronger triceps and upper back. Looked like you relaxed your scapula's right before descending by pushing the bar up before starting the lift


I did, I felt myself do it too late.
That SAID, again, it’s basically a 15lb PR out of nowhere; so it’s a big win psychologically since I hit 250 in Feb of 2020.

Im gonna rep 225s for a week or so.

I inquired from a dude who’s at my gym, sick physique, dietetics, and does coaching. I’m hoping he’s affordable and it would make the most out of my now-started-winter-bulk.

I hit deadlifts, rusty, didn’t get 465 yesterday.
Too tired to do reps, so I did glutes and hamstrings to finish, lower back was gassed.


----------



## PZT (Aug 16, 2021)

Yeah, bro its always awesome seeing a guy hit a big PR and know that he has so much more. Really motivating. I hope the coaching thing goes well for you.

I had RDLs yesterday and they felt gawd awful after yard work the previous day but got them in


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 16, 2021)

PZT said:


> Yeah, bro its always awesome seeing a guy hit a big PR and know that he has so much more. Really motivating. I hope the coaching thing goes well for you.
> 
> I had RDLs yesterday and they felt gawd awful after yard work the previous day but got them in


In the video, even out of frame, you could see how hyped I was


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 20, 2021)

So I signed up for a first month with a bodybuilding coach.

For $200 he offers:
Customized Meal Plan 
Customized Training Program 
Weekly Check Ins 
Supplement Guidance 
24/7 Access Via Messenger Invite To An App Where All Data Is Kept

He seems to be fairly new at coaching, but the clients he features are the most yoked guys I see around town.

He asked for this info to start:

HEIGHT
WEIGHT
AGE

JOB/WHAT YOU DO FOR A LIVING

HOW MANY DAYS A WEEK YOU WORKOUT AND IF YOU DO CARDIO

CURRENT GOALS

HOW MANY MEALS A DAY WILL WORK INTO YOUR SCHEDULE INCLUDING SHAKES (4, 5, OR 6)

FOOD ALLERGIES OR FOODS YOU DONT LIKE

EMAIL

In future conversations I hope soon we discuss where I’m at currently, areas for growth: and what I’ve done thus far.

Dude’s dad was a bodybuilder, he started at 16, clearly juiced pretty early. So he’s not inexperienced in that regard. I’ll see how long it takes to have that discussion. I hope once we meet, it’s clear that I’m running PEDs (lol, or maybe like my nurse-date, he won’t be able to tell 😭).

No shame; I flat out told him; I don’t plan on competing, but some day hope to have your level of physique specifically.


----------



## CJ (Aug 20, 2021)

Good for you. You have a goal, and are taking the steps you deem beneficial to work towards that goal. 👍👍


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 20, 2021)

dted23 said:


> So I signed up for a first month with a bodybuilding coach.
> 
> For $200 he offers:
> Customized Meal Plan
> ...


Dude she can tell from a mile away, you know that lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 20, 2021)

Share with us everything you learn from him dted.


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 21, 2021)

This is dumb, but matters to me as a sign of visible growth.

This year my new students asked "how much do you lift?"
Which is an improvement from years passed where they asked "do you lift?"

Also, this year they uniformly agreed that I probably coach football or wrestling, which is a step up from soccer and tennis last year, and assuming I was chess club chaperone the years prior.

Finally, thus far, the first year where _none_ of them currently outlift me. (Which means I got lucky, because there are some big kids who aren't leveraging their natural build.) So street cred skyrocketed.


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 21, 2021)

dted23 said:


> This is dumb, but matters to me as a sign of visible growth.
> 
> This year my new students asked "how much do you lift?"
> Which is an improvement from years passed where they asked "do you lift?"
> ...


I soooo wish I had the t levels of a 18 yo dude


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 22, 2021)

Not an update about me.
One of my former students (I’m a school teacher) will occasionally work out with me during summer, but he’s self-taught.

He spent the past 8 weeks prepping for his first minor bodybuilding competition.

He had 4 competitors, but placed FIRST in both young men’s physique and young men’s classic.

5’10, 165lbs, 18.
He killed it and I’m so excited for him.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 22, 2021)

that's great news man!


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 23, 2021)

I KNOW this goes against all the 10 Commandments of programming and training.

I KNOW.

But I also KNEW I could hit bench PR again today.

270, up from 265 last week and 250 all of 2020.

I was convinced I got it, but my spotter told me he took a % with his fingers. So I went for round 2 and got it SOLID. 270.

Why the improvement?
1. I took Friday and Saturday off from the gym. Friday because work, Saturday because…well, that’s a different thread.
2. Calorie surplus, I’m eating again. Though didn’t eat yesterday and weighed 188 again this morning.
3. I’m finally working biceps more.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 23, 2021)

Nice work dted!  Promise you won’t try to max again for another 8-12 weeks.


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 23, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Nice work dted!  Promise you won’t try to max again for another 8-12 weeks.


Lol. No promises.
Coach should start tomorrow though.

Video:


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 26, 2021)

*So I got the first round of information from my coach. *He will be using the _Trainerize App _to communicate, update, and log.

Sundays I will report:

Front, Back, and Side Progress Photos unflexed
1-10 Adherence to Diet
1-10 Adherence to Workouts
Notes
Meal Plan for the next week:

Meal 1:
3 whole eggs
1/2 oats
50g blueberries
1 optional serving of greens

Meal 2: 
6oz chicken breast or ground turkey
1 cup white rice
2 oz avocado

Meal 3 Pre Workout
5 oz lean ground beef or steak
1 Cup white rice

Meal 4 Post Workout
1 scoop whey
75g banana
1 TBSP PB

Meal 5
6oz chicken breast or ground turkey
3 oz sweet potato or red potato
1 serving greens

*Thoughts: *I don't like eating any of that. Lol. But I'll try. It sounds really really depressing. I like oats/blueberries, I daily do PB/banana/whey. Adding eggs is easy.

Doing the three meals of meat/potatoes/rice will be an exercise in eating I don't do well. I'll add in hot sauce or something.

Workouts:
Push + Pull + Legs, so nothing too crazy. I have sets and reps schemes for some of the workouts, I can log those later. It starts tomorrow.

I can't install the app to look at it right now, but will tonight.

Fortunately, this means my coach will be able to see, through the connection to my phone and apple watch.

Heart Rate
Workout timing
Meals logged
Estimated calories burned
I am a little surprised he hasn't wanted to see what I look like, I guess height/weight and exercise frequency is sufficient to set a baseline. My stated goal: "stronger, but primarily bigger and more aesthetic. I'd like to aim for classic physique without the final touches of prep, because I don't plan to compete".


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 26, 2021)

I don't eat for taste anymore, I eat for growth. Meal enjoyment is a state of mind and completely unnecessary. Focus on your goals and choke that shit down lol


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 26, 2021)

Doesn't seem like a lot of cals to me though


----------



## Keepy77 (Aug 26, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> I don't eat for taste anymore, I eat for growth. Meal enjoyment is a state of mind and completely unnecessary. Focus on your goals and choke that shit down lol


You are spot on there.. at some stage you flip the switch to seeing food as fuel for your body and training.


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 26, 2021)

Keepy77 said:


> You are spot on there.. at some stage you flip the switch to seeing food as fuel for your body and training.


To right brother, I eat for training and gains.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 26, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I KNOW this goes against all the 10 Commandments of programming and training.
> 
> I KNOW.
> 
> ...


Excellent!!! More proof that we grow when we eat correctly, and rest our bodies!

Keep killing it man; I'm living vicariously through your gains


----------



## Send0 (Aug 26, 2021)

dted23 said:


> *So I got the first round of information from my coach. *He will be using the _Trainerize App _to communicate, update, and log.
> 
> Sundays I will report:
> 
> ...


That diet looks kind of like a cookie cutter template. Also surprised he doesn't have you eating more leafy greens or other vegetables.

How many calories per day does he have you at. I'm not judging... I'm sincerely using this as an opportunity to learn what to expect if I wanted to hire a coach.


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> That diet looks kind of like a cookie cutter template. Also surprised he doesn't have you eating more leafy greens or other vegetables.
> 
> How many calories per day does he have you at. I'm not judging... I'm sincerely using this as an opportunity to learn what to expect if I wanted to hire a coach.


It may be a template. I haven't decided how much I trust him, but his clients show good results.

My phone's signal is bad, *but it looks like this would put me in a deficit at 2000 calories ish. So we'll see, the timing of the meals may be conducive to energy maybe, but it looks low to me too.*


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 26, 2021)

Tony Cachere's is your friend:



			https://www.amazon.com/Tony-Chacheres-Original-Creole-Seasoning/dp/B009VFC7FQ/ref=asc_df_B009VFC7FQ/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=343351340040&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=7600755319951210630&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9025139&hvtargid=pla-656093340150&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=64496183730&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=343351340040&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=7600755319951210630&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9025139&hvtargid=pla-656093340150
		


This is pretty much a staple of the South Louisiana diet.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 26, 2021)

dted23 said:


> It may be a template. I haven't decided how much I trust him, but his clients show good results.
> 
> My phone's signal is bad, *but it looks like this would put me in a deficit at 2000 calories ish. So we'll see, the timing of the meals may be conducive to energy maybe, but it looks low to me too.*


You need to tell him that. Maybe there was a miscommunication? Does he have your height / weight? I'd send him current starting pics anyway.


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 26, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Tony Cachere's is your friend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got it already.

Yes, I already clarified with him. Could be his master plan involves starting the base and seeing if i'm understimating what I'm consuming, or wanting to start me lean since most people dont.


----------



## CJ (Aug 26, 2021)

dted23 said:


> *So I got the first round of information from my coach. *He will be using the _Trainerize App _to communicate, update, and log.
> 
> Sundays I will report:
> 
> ...


See if he allows substitutions, for better adherence. I can see swapping in pork loin or white fish for the chicken without any issues. Or even pasta for rice on occasion.

He's not big on veggies, so maybe think about a supplement... Or eat some veggies. 🤫🤫🤫


----------



## CJ (Aug 26, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I've got it already.
> 
> Yes, I already clarified with him. Could be his master plan involves starting the base and seeing if i'm understimating what I'm consuming, or wanting to start me lean since most people dont.


Did he ask you how/what you were eating beforehand? And if that was for growing/leaning/maintenence? Seems like some handy dandy info that I'd personally want to have.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> See if he allows substitutions, for better adherence. I can see swapping in pork loin or white fish for the chicken without any issues. Or even pasta for rice on occasion.
> 
> He's not big on veggies, so maybe think about a supplement... Or eat some veggies. 🤫🤫🤫


He's already saying 5 oz chicken breast or ground turkey. Never mind ground turkey being 53% more calorie dense.

I hope this guy was real cheap.

No current physique pictures. No accounting for food preferences. 

Just pop your weight into his Excel spreadsheet and give the recommendations it spits out like someone that got their personal training certification last week.


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 28, 2021)

*Program Day 1: 8/27/21
Weight: 188*








						A4-EF1957-A442-406-B-83-C9-5-E16295-B39-EC
					

Image A4-EF1957-A442-406-B-83-C9-5-E16295-B39-EC hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Pump was great.
I don’t do rack pulls and it wore on grip, but pump was sick. Pic doesn’t do it justice, especially since I didn’t take any supplements today.

Routine:
4 x 4 sets of 10-12 Wide Grip Pull downs
4 x 4 sets of 10-12 narrow grip reversed pull downs
4 x 4 x 10-12 barbell rows overhand
4 x 4 x 10-12 rack pulls
4 x 4 x 15 cable bicep curls
4 x 4 x 15 cable rope hammer pulls

overall, a decent workout I rated 6/10 as a challenge
Though my energy was very low, it was an emotional day for personal reasons. Plus the first end of a full school week is exhausting too as a teacher.

Eyes ache from crying, throat aches from projecting my voice for 40 hours.

Also, I didn’t mind today’s meals: eggs and oats, ground beef and rice. I added green onion and ginger to the beef. I’m sure that doesn’t break the diet.


----------



## CJ (Aug 28, 2021)

Wait a minute...... 🤔🤔🤔








*just trying to make you laugh. 😊


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 28, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Wait a minute...... 🤔🤔🤔
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate the caption, because I would have second guessed it even when I KNOW I’m cuter than Sacha

I think the stache is sick and the ladies at work keep telling me they like it


----------



## Send0 (Aug 28, 2021)

I actually think your stache is sick _(no homo), _and I normally think they look ridiculous/silly.


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I actually think your stache is sick _(no homo), _and I normally think they look ridiculous/silly.


The fun part is when I take off my mask it’s like a reveal and I get a reaction every time.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 28, 2021)

I think it's the beard/stubble that makes it work well.

Now stop making me feel bad for not being a handsome SOB like you 😂


----------



## CJ (Aug 28, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Appreciate the caption, because I would have second guessed it even when I KNOW I’m cuter than Sacha
> 
> I think the stache is sick and the ladies at work keep telling me they like it


I'll take a moostache ride. 😘


----------



## Send0 (Aug 28, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'll take a moostache ride. 😘


----------



## CJ (Aug 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


>


👋


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 28, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'll take a moostache ride.



Are you talking about tea-baggen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ (Aug 28, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Are you talking about tea-baggen?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm not sure, didn't really think about it too much. 🤣


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 28, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Appreciate the caption, because I would have second guessed it even when I KNOW I’m cuter than Sacha
> 
> I think the stache is sick and the ladies at work keep telling me they like it


They wanna ride the hair missile


----------



## AlleyFox (Aug 28, 2021)

Lol you being compared to Borat...


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 28, 2021)

Program Day 2: 8/28/21
Weight: 190
Mood: Improved

Shoulders and Tris
Machine Shoulder Press: 4x 12x 110lbs
Dumbbell Press: 2 x 12 x 52.5lbs
1 x 12 x 45 lbs
1 x 10 x 45 lbs
Those burned bad

Dumbbell Lateral: 4 x 15 x 15 lbs
Cable Lateral: 4 x 15 x 15 lbs
Dumbbell Tricep Overhead Both Hands: 4 x 15 x 42.5
Dumbbell Tricep Kick Backs: 4 x 15 x 22.5 lbs

Elliptical: 1.4 miles, 20 mins

*Question: scheduled rest days. Who does them? How often?*
I haven’t scheduled rest days, EVER. I feel lazy and feel like I’m wasting time. This program would have me resting 2 x a week between the PPL cycles.


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 29, 2021)

I rest twice a week, every muscle group gets hit twice in a seven day period. It'll depend on your body though. Everyone will respond differently and will require more or less recovery time. Listen to your body


----------



## Send0 (Aug 29, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Program Day 2: 8/28/21
> Weight: 190
> Mood: Improved
> 
> ...


I schedule them. Here is how I programmed mine;

Day 1: push
Day 2: pull
Day 3: legs
Day 4: Rest
Day 5: Upper
Day 6: Lower
Day 7: Rest


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 29, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I schedule them. Here is how I programmed mine;
> 
> Day 1: push
> Day 2: pull
> ...


YeahX that’s what the suggestion was.
I know it’s not true, I’m just convinced that’s 28% less gains.
I feel so lazy.
I want to get big before I get old, lol
I know the truth is counter intuitive, but I’m convinced I see the bug guys there every day


----------



## Send0 (Aug 29, 2021)

dted23 said:


> YeahX that’s what the suggestion was.
> I know it’s not true, I’m just convinced that’s 28% less gains.
> I feel so lazy.
> I want to get big before I get old, lol
> I know the truth is counter intuitive, but I’m convinced I see the bug guys there every day


I'll be blunt, you are wrong in thinking you are leaving 28% gains on the table. We grow when we eat and when we rest; assuming we've adequately stimulated the muscle. If you work out 7 days a week then you aren't giving your muscles or CNS enough time to recover.

I'm flogging a dead horse, I know you know this... sorry. But doesn't mean I'm not going to try to force your brain to stop thinking that way 😂


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 29, 2021)

Day 3: 8/29/21
BW: 188

No Pump Check: 




If you noticed, you DONT see my legs. They’ve been neglected. Strength dropped, but more so size.

The cut ROBBED my legs of mass. My butts sunk in like a bodybuilders, sure, I’ve got capped upper glutes, but my pants fit loose around the thighs and glutes. Clearly can’t on ball Gainz to off set butt losses.

Woke up WAAAY hungry and maybe a little hypoglycemic last night, slammed some bananas to help sleep.

Leg day today, rest WILL happen tomorrow, I’m busy at work anyways.

Laying Hamstring curls: 4 x 15 x 50
Barbell Squat: 4 x 10 x 225
killer volume for me
Dumbbell lunges: 4 x 20 x 40
my balance sucks
Barbell straight leg Romanian deadlifts: 4 x 15 x 70 new and awkward for me, I focused on form
Machine seated calf: 4 x 25 x 80
Machine leg extension 4 x 20 x whatever “6” means.

I was wiped from the volume on those squats though.

Maybe met a cool gym bro though, he’s an army vet and YOKED, claims natty (he looks part black and very well may be). Dudes giant and only been lifting for size for 2 years, he showed me yesterday he did 3 PLATES BARBELL LUNGES. So I’d struggle to keep up with him, but I’d be thrilled to work with someone stronger to push me.

Plus anyone who says “nah bro, just trying to look like you!” When they’re an inch shorter but 20 lbs beefier is a real bro.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 29, 2021)

Hell, I want to work out with that dude now. I don't care how weak I look next to him 😂


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 31, 2021)

As I've said in my other thread, I've had a really hard month in a string of hard months.

I've been stressed and 0% acting like myself at all.

That in conjunction with my cut + new deficit diet has people worried. They're saying my face looks sunk in and today I had three people (sister, therapist, coworker) each ask if I was eating because my face is getting so thin.


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 31, 2021)

Hang tuff bud.


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2021)

dted23 said:


> As I've said in my other thread, I've had a really hard month in a string of hard months.
> 
> I've been stressed and 0% acting like myself at all.
> 
> That in conjunction with my cut + new deficit diet has people worried. They're saying my face looks sunk in and today I had three people (sister, therapist, coworker) each ask if I was eating because my face is getting so thin.


Make Zoolander faces at them. 🤣


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Make Zoolander faces at them. 🤣


But how are the children supposed to learn to read when they can't even fit inside the building


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 31, 2021)

I love Zoolander waaaay too much, the students today aren't familiar.

I want to say "_____ is so hot right now." and other Mugatu lines, but they don't get it.

"The files are _in_ the computer."


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> But how are the children supposed to learn to read when they can't even fit inside the building





dted23 said:


> I love Zoolander waaaay too much, the students today aren't familiar.
> 
> I want to say "_____ is so hot right now." and other Mugatu lines, but they don't get it.
> 
> "The files are _in_ the computer."


Time to confess....... I've never seen the movie. 😔


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Time to confess....... I've never seen the movie. 😔


Liiieeeess


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Time to confess....... I've never seen the movie. 😔


CJ, it's pretty dated now, but it _is_ funny. Some really dated cameos, but worth it for the campiness. In particular I like Zoolander's back-to-roots moment in West Virginia.


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 31, 2021)

Owen Wilson was definitely underrated in that movie i think


----------



## PZT (Aug 31, 2021)

Never really got Ben stilers humor.
That globo gym character was hilarious though lol


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 31, 2021)

PZT said:


> Never really got Ben stilers humor.
> That globo gym character was hilarious though lol


Nobody makes me bleed my own blood


----------



## 69nites (Aug 31, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I love Zoolander waaaay too much, the students today aren't familiar.
> 
> I want to say "_____ is so hot right now." and other Mugatu lines, but they don't get it.
> 
> "The files are _in_ the computer."


But why male models?


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 31, 2021)

69nites said:


> But why make models?


But why male models...?


----------



## 69nites (Aug 31, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> But why male models...?


But why mail models?


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 31, 2021)

I rest and do recovery work more than I train.  I train 3 days/week right now.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 3, 2021)

So I’m at a bachelor party, don’t know all the guys.

One guy is in the army, big guy, doesn’t look natty.

We’re making jokes about vacccines; I got Moderna, I got Pfizer, I got ivermectin.

he says “I got tren.” Laughter stops, they’re confused.

One guy asks “what did you say?”

Dude replies “ha ha, dumb joke you wouldn’t get. Looks like dted23 would get the joke, he’s got that Dorito shape and capped delts.”

Group is confused but it blows over.

I probably blushed. Didn’t want my friends to know.

It was flattering, but surprising,  I was caught off guard. Not used to being called out, especially as I’m much leaner now and feel like I look very natty.
*Edit 40 mins later: no more negative self-talk. Flex and be proud of progress.*








						9056-A3-B3-1-AEE-47-C5-881-C-6816608-DACB2
					

Image 9056-A3-B3-1-AEE-47-C5-881-C-6816608-DACB2 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				



*186lbs*


----------



## CJ (Sep 3, 2021)

Dorito shaped.... I like it!!!  🤣


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 3, 2021)

Haha the "i got ten" made me laugh!

Looking good man,  definitely looking like a big dorito back


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 3, 2021)

Tren.....Ffffukkk autocorrect


----------



## Send0 (Sep 3, 2021)

dted23 said:


> So I’m at a bachelor party, don’t know all the guys.
> 
> One guy is in the army, big guy, doesn’t look natty.
> 
> ...


Looking solid you Dorito shaped MF'er 😂


----------



## CJ (Sep 3, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Looking solid you Dorito shaped MF'er 😂


With that mustache, he's definitely Nacho Cheese. Cool Ranch is for board shorts and sunglasses.


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> With that mustache, he's definitely Nacho Cheese. Cool Ranch is for board shorts and sunglasses.


All this chip talk mashes me want takis


----------



## Send0 (Sep 3, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> All this chip talk mashes me want takis


Takis are so delicious! I love junk food, but can't have it 😭


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 3, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Takis are so delicious! I love junk food, but can't have it 😭


I have wet dreams of junk food lol,  I stay away from the stuff though


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 3, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> I have wet dreams of junk food lol,  I stay away from the stuff though


Bet you get wet over bags of potato chips


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 3, 2021)

AlleyFox said:


> Bet you get wet over bags of potato chips


I DRIP over bags of potatoe chips


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 3, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> I DRIP over bags of potatoe chips



Well, just make sure drip only on the one you are going to eat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 3, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Well, just make sure drip only on the one you are going to eat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm soaking em all!!!!


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 4, 2021)

9/3/21
Weight: 187
Day 10: Pull V2

Light weight compared to previous day, so that’s positive.

Wide Lat Pull Down 4x12x130 (up 10)
Lat Reverse Grip Pull Down 4x12x110 (up 10)
Barbell Bent Over Row 4x10x255 (up 20)
Rack Pulls (no rack, so I just did them awkwardly like deadlifts) 3x12x225 and 1x10x225
Cable Bicep Curls 2x15x75 (up 5) and 2x15x82.5 (up 12.5)
Cable Rope Hammer Curls 4x15x100 (up 10)
Elliptical: 20 mins, 1.64 miles (increased .04 miles)


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 7, 2021)

*Is this BS?
He isn’t changing my diet or plan for this week.

*


----------



## CJ (Sep 7, 2021)

dted23 said:


> *Is this BS?
> He isn’t changing my diet or plan for this week.
> View attachment 13307
> *


I personally think that you're lean enough to start adding some mass.

Question... He says that he wants to better your insulin sensitivity. Has he...

1. Checked your fasting blood glucose levels in the morning?

2. Checked your blood glucose after meals to see how high you spike? And about an hour later(or a few time intervals) to see how fast you clear your blood glucose?

3. Any bloodwork to check your A1C at least? 

It all sounds fine and dandy, using the term insulin sensitivity to sound smart. But if he's not even checking it, well...... 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 7, 2021)

That


CJ275 said:


> I personally think that you're lean enough to start adding some mass.
> 
> Question... He says that he wants to better your insulin sensitivity. Has he...
> 
> ...


Thats my thought too.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 7, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I personally think that you're lean enough to start adding some mass.
> 
> Question... He says that he wants to better your insulin sensitivity. Has he...
> 
> ...


Thank you .. I was about to go there, basically call out that the coach is BS, and there's no way for him to know you have an insulin sensitivity issue for him to be concerned about.


----------



## CJ (Sep 7, 2021)

dted23 said:


> That
> 
> Thats my thought too.


Right!!! 

What if your insulin sensitivity is close to ideal right now, he'd have no idea. 

Maybe he just likes his clients as lean as possible before a really long gain phase? I don't know.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 7, 2021)

I called him out on it. With proof, I think.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Send0 (Sep 8, 2021)

Has he even seen you? You're no where near fat. You're not 7%, but you don't need to be.... and you don't have an insulin sensitivity issue.

This guy is back pedaling now. I don't care how good his clients look, but I would start looking for a different coach. You're questions aren't over the top, or unreasonable.


----------



## CJ (Sep 8, 2021)

dted23 said:


> View attachment 13309
> 
> 
> View attachment 13310


It boils down to whether you want a coach who tells you what to do, and you do it.

Or one that will communicate with you, the whats, whys, and hows.

Neither one is better than the other, just which is the best fit for you.

Whichever you decide though, you have to be on board 100%, no doing shit behind his/her back.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 8, 2021)

I wouldn't put my friends 16 year old son on a 2000 calorie diet. He basically has you on a cut.

Did you both talk about goals? When you signed up did you tell him you want to put on mass, show him your pictures and videos posing? If so what did he say to that? Did he tell you he was going to start you out on a cut?

it feels like he just has you on some cookie cutter plan, and wants to commit minimal time to you. First he says he's fixing your insulin sensitivity... then he says you don't need to check your glucose unless you're on GH? Get the f' out of here with that talking out both sides of your face BS.


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 8, 2021)

It kind of sounds like he's shaping you for what he finds ideal, not what you, the client wants. Id start shopping. Your paying him, he's there to get you to where you wanna be


----------



## Send0 (Sep 8, 2021)

Does the programming for the PPL he gave you at least look good? Did he ask you what exercises you like, and try to incorporate them?


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 8, 2021)

I've never heard of this "priming your body to grow" concept. Can someone please explain?


----------



## CJ (Sep 8, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I've never heard of this "priming your body to grow" concept. Can someone please explain?


The thought that the leaner you are, the more growth will go towards muscle tissue and not fat, thus you can bulk for longer.

Although I believe that recent studies have given evidence to suggest that that is untrue. I've been hearing talk of that lately, but I may be wrong.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 8, 2021)

I’m over the self-absorbed money-grabber.

Im ready to get serious about putting on healthy size. @Spear , could you help me develop a diet for next week?


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 8, 2021)

dted23 said:


> View attachment 13309
> 
> 
> View attachment 13310


Change the path?  Change the trainer if he is not putting you on the path you want.


----------



## Spear (Sep 8, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I’m over the self-absorbed money-grabber.
> 
> Im ready to get serious about putting on healthy size. @Spear , could you help me develop a diet for next week?


It would be my pleasure. I’ll PM you.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 8, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> It kind of sounds like he's shaping you for what he finds ideal, not what you, the client wants. Id start shopping. Your paying him, he's there to get you to where you wanna be


Exactly. I feel he's nickel and diming when he says he likes to take the long route. What does that mean from a working out perspective?


----------



## Spear (Sep 8, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> The thought that the leaner you are, the more growth will go towards muscle tissue and not fat, thus you can bulk for longer.
> 
> Although I believe that recent studies have given evidence to suggest that that is untrue. I've been hearing talk of that lately, but I may be wrong.


I believe the thought behind this is that the leaner you are, the more insulin sensitive you are


----------



## Send0 (Sep 8, 2021)

@dted23 see how sensitive this guy is to being asked even the most basic of questions? So defensive when you just want to understand the direction he's taking you.

He spent more time defending, and then blaming you to boot, than it would've taken to just answer you. That should have taken him 5-7 minutes to craft a response and address your questions.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 8, 2021)

Send0 said:


> @dted23 see how sensitive this guy is to being asked even the most basic of questions? So defensive when you just want to understand the direction he's taking you.
> 
> He spent more time defending, and then blaming you to boot, than it would've taken to just answer you. That should have taken him 5-7 minutes to craft a response and address your questions.


I even fell on my own sword at the end, to see whether he’d accept an apology.

I knew he would like be a bit of a tool, but I also figured I could handle that, he knows enough to look great himself. A few people he coaches look great.

But by his own admission, I’m 90% ahead of most of his clients.

Ill prob take a step back, stick to linear progression at high reps and follow closely to Spear’s diet.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 8, 2021)

One thing, he’s not wrong about, I’d log workouts and list in the comments “didn’t hit top set, but really wore out today, personal drama” or “pushed harder, got rest and feeling better than last week”.

He said “listen dude, I don’t care what goes on in your life, I have stuff too. But I show up and get stuff done; take ownership for what you do, don’t blame it on other stuff.”

It was a jerk move, but he’s right, I’ve been an emotional wreck and I’ve let it soak into a mess up my weeks. Some friends stopped texting me because I was being moody or avoidant.

I need to do better. Reign it in, stop sharing, and suck it up.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 8, 2021)

dted23 said:


> One thing, he’s not wrong about, I’d log workouts and list in the comments “didn’t hit top set, but really wore out today, personal drama” or “pushed harder, got rest and feeling better than last week”.
> 
> He said “listen dude, I don’t care what goes on in your life, I have stuff too. But I show up and get stuff done; take ownership for what you do, don’t blame it on other stuff.”
> 
> ...


Sharing is fine... bottling it in is bad. Share with a group who wants to hear from you and talk through what your struggling with. Spare anyone else the details.


----------



## 69nites (Sep 8, 2021)

dted23 said:


> One thing, he’s not wrong about, I’d log workouts and list in the comments “didn’t hit top set, but really wore out today, personal drama” or “pushed harder, got rest and feeling better than last week”.
> 
> He said “listen dude, I don’t care what goes on in your life, I have stuff too. But I show up and get stuff done; take ownership for what you do, don’t blame it on other stuff.”
> 
> ...


You can share that person issues are interfering with sleep or something like that. It's good info as far as recovery goes. 

A coach isn't on the other hand supposed to allow you to detour from what's needed to get you to the goals you're paying them to reach.

His method of saying it like a cunt doesn't get you far with most people. I prefer to ask questions.

"Do you want the shit you're going through today to inhibit your progress toward tomorrow?" And things of that nature.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 8, 2021)

Dude responded;
“I don’t think I’m the right fit to be your coach. I think there isn’t trust in either direction. I wish you the best and will refund half of the month.”

That’s fair. Lesson learned. I’ll take my time and maybe try a different coach, ask more questions and see what their coaching strategy looks like first.

I signed up for this guy because I liked what I thought would be immediacy, I wanted to commit to a plan ASAP because I was floundering. I’m doing a bit better, found I can largely stick to a meal plan.

I want to bulk, add size, but even if I’m the lightest and leanest I’ve ever been (even if my dysmorphia says ‘ur smol’) I know I’m in the best shape ever still.

Im gonna hold to that.

Im in my best shape EVER, but the goal is to keep growing. So grow, I will.


----------



## CJ (Sep 8, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Dude responded;
> “I don’t think I’m the right fit to be your coach. I think there isn’t trust in either direction. I wish you the best and will refund half of the month.”
> 
> That’s fair. Lesson learned. I’ll take my time and maybe try a different coach, ask more questions and see what their coaching strategy looks like first.
> ...


Not everyone is a perfect match, don't be discouraged. You'll find someone that you connect with better.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 8, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Dude responded;
> “I don’t think I’m the right fit to be your coach. I think there isn’t trust in either direction. I wish you the best and will refund half of the month.”
> 
> That’s fair. Lesson learned. I’ll take my time and maybe try a different coach, ask more questions and see what their coaching strategy looks like first.
> ...


Not all coaches and clients are a good fit for one another. This is common I think.

If you want a coach to develop a structured plan for you, then I think you need someone like what @The Phoenix has. I believe he sees his coach in person a few times per month... if my memory is correct then I think he was paying $50 per session? That would make it easy to be able to communicate and get on the same page.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 8, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Dude responded;
> “I don’t think I’m the right fit to be your coach. I think there isn’t trust in either direction. I wish you the best and will refund half of the month.”
> 
> That’s fair. Lesson learned. I’ll take my time and maybe try a different coach, ask more questions and see what their coaching strategy looks like first.
> ...



That is something. I have ne’er heard a coach recommend not training anymore. I know when I was contemplating my coach would go there an convince me, some things do take time, but you also have to be moving in the right direction. Like you said you want to be bulking now, not next year. You know your body; this turkey hasn’t even met you to understand how you body reacts. That’s why I still hire in person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 8, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Not all coaches and clients are a good fit for one another. This is common I think.
> 
> If you want a coach to develop a structured plan for you, then I think you need someone like what @The Phoenix has. I believe he sees his coach in person a few times per month... if my memory is correct then I think he was paying $50 per session? That would make it easy to be able to communicate and get on the same page.



My coach is charging $25/sesh but is giving me a deal if I paid all up front of $170/month for 8 sessions/2 sessions per week split with one day in between. That is enough to wear you out and train well for that week. This week and next week I am taking a break after 5 months straight training and in order for me to get acclimated to my new work schedule. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Sep 8, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> My coach was charging $25/sesh but was giving me a deal if I paid all up front of $170/month for 8 sessions/2 sessions per week split with one day in between. That is enough to wear you out and train well for that week. This week and next week I am taking a break after 5 months straight training and in order for me to get acclimated to my new work schedule.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


$25 a session is an incredible deal!

How did you find your coach? Any tips you can give dted for coach hunting?


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 8, 2021)

Keep in mind my diet remains the same. I buy my meals at the gym which everyone there eats because the meals are made clean; for. Protein waffles 🧇 with ghee & sugar-free syrup, swai with rice and verts w/ghee? Lean ground beef picadillo burrito with rice & raw spinach, salmon  & sweet, turkey burger, you name it. I also cook my own meals and prep them to have variety. I cheat one day a week and that rest day (Shabbat). Diet is key to bulking right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 8, 2021)

Send0 said:


> $25 a session is an incredible deal!
> 
> How did you find your coach? Any tips you can give dted for coach hunting?



Building a rapport with a trainer there at the gym. I don’t live in Austin or Dallas like dTed but if the offers 35-40 per sesh, that is a good price for those area Get to know the trainer and let him know you are for the long haul and prove you are the real by giving him the respect. 

 I am experienced at what I do and people respect me for that. Treat your coach in that manner; be humble and let him know that his training is helping you and what areas you still need to work on. That is why I favor in person. My trainer was able to gauge my maxes and reps based on my form and rate of re-positioning after heavy sets. But that’s my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 8, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Keep in mind my diet remains the same. I buy my meals at the gym which everyone there eats because the meals are made clean; for. Protein waffles 🧇 with ghee & sugar-free syrup, swai with rice and verts w/ghee? Lean ground beef picadillo burrito with rice & raw spinach, salmon  & sweet, turkey burger, you name it. I also cook my own meals and prep them to have variety. I cheat one day a week and that rest day (Shabbat). Diet is key to bulking right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What is ghee?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 8, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> What is ghee?


Ghee is a type of clarified butter... Think of it as butter concentrate.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 8, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> What is ghee?



I buy a little jar of it. It is a double pasteurized butter 🧈. It is healthy and good fat, Which a body needs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Sep 8, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I buy a little jar of it. It is a double pasteurized butter 🧈. It is healthy and good fat, Which a body needs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I thought brawndo was what the body needs. It has electrolytes!


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 14, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Dude ur teaching school kids and taking Tren? U didn’t think to do that cycle during the summer ?





AlleyFox said:


> Kids and tren sure are a risky combo...


@ATLRigger @AlleyFox 
Hey guys, saw your response on another thread.

Yes, I was on Tren while working. But not for very long.

No, Tren doesn’t really change my temperament. Actually, the AAS don’t really change my temperament much at all. I react very mildly to them in terms of positive and negative sides, I’m a low-responder.

No, I’m not on Tren now. I’m cruising now.


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 14, 2021)

dted23 said:


> @ATLRigger @AlleyFox
> Hey guys, saw your response on another thread.
> 
> Yes, I was on Tren while working. But not for very long.
> ...


Very well


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 14, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Dude responded;
> “I don’t think I’m the right fit to be your coach. I think there isn’t trust in either direction. I wish you the best and will refund half of the month.”
> 
> That’s fair. Lesson learned. I’ll take my time and maybe try a different coach, ask more questions and see what their coaching strategy looks like first.
> ...


Wasn't that the lead singer of Queen?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Wasn't that the lead singer of Queen?


LOL, he does have a slight resemblance.

@dted23 if anyone called me Freddie Mercury, then I'd feel complimented AF. 😎


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 14, 2021)

Send0 said:


> LOL, he does have a slight resemblance.
> 
> @dted23 if anyone called me Freddie Mercury, then I'd feel complimented AF. 😎


I mean. I’ve largely gotten compliments surprisingly, even from the harshest critics: students and family.

Ladies at work are adamant this is better than my lumberjack beard last year.

Just aiming for the stache to remind people of Chris Bumstead rather the Mercury, lol. I’ll be Omni-Man for Halloween.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I mean. I’ve largely gotten compliments surprisingly, even from the harshest critics: students and family.
> 
> Ladies at work are adamant this is better than my lumberjack beard last year.
> 
> Just aiming for the stache to remind people of Chris Bumstead rather the Mercury, lol. I’ll be Omni-Man for Halloween.


Honestly, I'd rather be a yoked Freddie Mercury. Chris seems like a nice guy and all, but Freddie is legendary.

Seriously though, and I've told you this before, but that stache totally looks awesome on you. I prefer it to the beard also.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 14, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Honestly, I'd rather be a buff Freddie Mercury. Chris seems like a nice guy and all, but Freddie is legendary.
> 
> Seriously though, and I've told you this before, but that stache totally looks awesome on you. I prefer it to the beard also.


Yeah, I like it, I change it up every few months. But it’s easy maintenance, not as basic as regular stubble, places me in my age bracket without aging me up or down, fits a mask easy, feels rugged enough.

Also Dad had a cop stache his whole life, a really solid one. White guy, but all the Hispanic coworkers were envious. His was better than mine for sure, but it was top tier. So carrying that on too.









						D17-BC734-F134-4-B1-A-94-C0-F3-FFD8384804
					

Image D17-BC734-F134-4-B1-A-94-C0-F3-FFD8384804 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						8-E410-F9-B-61-E0-4-D54-A45-F-85-EE5968-BD33
					

Image 8-E410-F9-B-61-E0-4-D54-A45-F-85-EE5968-BD33 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Yeah, I like it, I change it up every few months. But it’s easy maintenance, not as basic as regular stubble, places me in my age bracket without aging me up or down, fits a mask easy, feels rugged enough.
> 
> Also Dad had a cop stache his whole life, a really solid one. White guy, but all the Hispanic coworkers were envious. His was better than mine for sure, but it was top tier. So carrying that on too.


I was not genetically blessed with injury prevention, ease of gaining lean mass, or the ability to grow quality facial hair 😂

I'm sure you don't see it, but man I'd like to have your genetics. Not even joking.. I dig the classic look, and I'm sure romantic interests find that you're easy on the eyes.

Anyway, enough of the fluffing. I only fluff one person per day... doctors orders 😎


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 14, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I was not genetically blessed with injury prevention, ease of gaining lean mass, or the ability to grow quality facial hair 😂
> 
> I'm sure you don't see it, but man I'd like to have your genetics. Not even joking.. I dig the classic look, and I'm sure romantic interests find that you're easy on the eyes.
> 
> Anyway, enough of the fluffing. I only fluff one person per day... doctors orders 😎


Buddy told me to buy elbow sleeves.
I don’t want to look like an old man… or feel like one either. He’s a doctor and suggesting it for injury prevention.

My buddy who go into lifting at 15 (15 years ago) kinda introduced me to powerlifting. He’s been whining about how beat-up and sore he constantly feels, how his joints suck and etc.

So I’m grateful I haven’t had any issues yet. No problems with recovery or injury, I haven’t been following rest days at all either. :/


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 14, 2021)

Send0 said:


> LOL, he does have a slight resemblance.
> 
> @dted23 if anyone called me Freddie Mercury, then I'd feel complimented AF. 😎


@dted23  that's you?  I thought the video was of a trainer that you were looking to work with.  Whomever it is in the video, is good looking.  And yes, Freddie Mercury was a handsome dude.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 14, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> @dted23  that's you?  I thought the video was of a trainer that you were looking to work with.  Whomever it is in the video, is good looking.  And yes, Freddie Mercury was a handsome dude.


AWH. This made my day. You thought I was the douche-bag trainer?

thanks man, that’s me. I really appreciate that.

Ive come a long ways, when I look back. I’m not “big” but I do think I’ve developed some aesthetics. The goal is back to size now.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

dted23 said:


> AWH. This made my day. You thought I was the douche-bag trainer?
> 
> thanks man, that’s me. I really appreciate that.
> 
> Ive come a long ways, when I look back. I’m not “big” but I do think I’ve developed some aesthetics. The goal is back to size now.


You are aesthetic and classic AF.

You also make me feel inadequate because you're also a handsome MF'er.

Your talents are wasted on you. Let me have them instead 😂


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 14, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You are aesthetic and classic AF.
> 
> You also make me feel inadequate because you're also a handsome MF'er.
> 
> Your talents are wasted on you. Let me have them instead 😂


Seriously, those traps are great, your lats are ridiculous, and the vein in your bicep is defined like a garden hose.  If you think you need a trainer, than your bar is too high.  My benchmark is to BMI at slightly overweight instead of dancing with obesity.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 14, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Seriously, those traps are great, your lats are ridiculous, and the vein in your bicep is defined like a garden hose.  If you think you need a trainer, than your bar is too high.  My benchmark is to BMI at slightly overweight instead of dancing with obesity.


Oh, that's hugely appreciated. I wanted a body building coach, because I wanted input to make sure I'm hitting the right groups in the right ways to maximize growth/size. Goal is to look classic.

My dysmorphia is in a large part because I was at a bodybuilding/powerlifiting gym where I was the smallest and weakest one there.

I'm always really hard on myself. Never content. Always convinced I'm too skinny. But yeah, the bicep vein is a winner, my high lat inserts help define them. I just want thickness an fullness from the side.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 15, 2021)

Learning a few things during my bulk:
1. I can eat clean and I’m hungry enough to enjoy the meals.
2. I can manage larger portions than I thought.
3. Eating clean requires significant prep, but doesn’t need to be too tough. I make meals 3x a week and then prep them out.
Mondays dinner is lunch for Tuesday and Wednesday. Tuesdays dinner is lunch for Thursday and Friday.
4. Seasoning helps; I’ve added in cilantro/onion/jalapeño to spice up my beef and rice. Taco seasoning. I even mixed up the ground Turkey into meatballs (with green onion, sriracha, fish sauce, soy sauce, ginger paste, garlic, and black pepper).

I started Day 1 of a Hypertrophy program by Jeff Nippard, just for some outline. I’ll probably adapt it to suit my needs. I was doing decently fine without a program most of my journey thus far. I’ll just aim for linear progression when possible.

To recap the meals are listed above, but are basically:

5 eggs, 1 cup oats, 1 cup berries
300g rice, 6oz protein
300g rice, 6oz protein
PB, banana, whey, oat powder, almond milk shake
Cereal


----------



## Spear (Sep 15, 2021)

Yeah buddy!! Glad that diet is working out man. Can’t wait to see what happens


----------



## CJ (Sep 15, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Learning a few things during my bulk:
> 1. I can eat clean and I’m hungry enough to enjoy the meals.
> 2. I can manage larger portions than I thought.
> 3. Eating clean requires significant prep, but doesn’t need to be too tough. I make meals 3x a week and then prep them out.
> ...


Is that dry weight of rice? Dammnnnn son!!! 😳😳😳


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 15, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Is that dry weight of rice? Dammnnnn son!!! 😳😳😳


Wet.


----------



## CJ (Sep 15, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Wet.


I thought you were a machine there for a moment. I've had 300g dry a few times before, and it's like a full dog bowl when cooked!  😂


----------



## Send0 (Sep 15, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I thought you were a machine there for a moment. I've had 300g dry a few times before, and it's like a full dog bowl when cooked!  😂


I've eaten 237g of cooked rice. It's not that bad, stop whining CJ 🤣


----------



## CJ (Sep 15, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I've eaten 237g of cooked rice. It's not that bad, stop whining CJ 🤣


300g dry, not cooked. Try it, it's a task. 🤣


----------



## Send0 (Sep 15, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> 300g dry, not cooked. Try it, it's a task. 🤣


Derp 🥴

So like 600g. Yeah, that's a bit much 😅


----------



## PZT (Sep 15, 2021)

I did a week of 235 g cooked - 5 times day and it was not fun


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 16, 2021)

1. Appetite is BACK with a vengeance. I’m so hungry all the time now. Which is great. (Similarly libido, sleep, and mood are improved. On week 2 of a cruise dose, so test is probably high still, this is purely psychological.)

2. Today was Day 2 of Jeff Nippards Hypertrophy Upper and Lower Body Split. I don’t like it and will probably switch to PPL.

I was way way rusty on deadlifts, my calluses tore immediately. Whoops. But workout was fine.


----------



## PZT (Sep 16, 2021)

Im like 3 months into the modified PPL routine I have been doing and wish Id been doing this from the beginning


----------



## Send0 (Sep 16, 2021)

My calluses tore off on Monday... Now I have to get them back 😢


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 16, 2021)

PZT said:


> Im like 3 months into the modified PPL routine I have been doing and wish Id been doing this from the beginning


I switch to PPL for today. I like the split so much better that way. I don’t like doing so much lower back in one day, with the Upper/Lower program. My posterior chain would get too gassed too fast to do much at full effort.

Plus then each body part is kinda getting two days rest minimum.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 16, 2021)

Send0 said:


> My calluses tore off on Monday... Now I have to get them back



Ouch. I bet it hurts when you wash your hands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Sep 16, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I switch to PPL for today. I like the split so much better that way. I don’t like doing so much lower back in one day, with the Upper/Lower program. My posterior chain would get too gassed too fast to do much at full effort.
> 
> Plus then each body part is kinda getting two days rest minimum.


I do a combination of PPL + Upper/Lower. I work each body part twice a week, and I get two rest days.

PPL = Volume days, with some intensity
Upper/lower = strength, low reps, high intensity. For upper days, just avoid lifts that tie into posterior chain... or move them to the "lower" day.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 17, 2021)

BW: 191lbs
Pull Day

Constantly looking forward to next meals. Loved the “Asian” flavor. Picked up some sesame seeds and green onion to add to my rice bowls.

Also:
Got my flu shot and overdue HPV shot. All walk-in at the grocery store. Productive evening.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 17, 2021)

dted23 said:


> View attachment 13524
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope they shot directly into the pp. As that is proven to be the most anabolic and most efficacious location to pin vaccines 😁


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 17, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I hope they shot directly into the pp. As that is proven to be the most anabolic and most efficacious location to pin vaccines 😁


Well, that and some precautionary PReP got prescribed.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 17, 2021)

I couldn’t get HPV shot.
Insurance wouldn’t cover it.
$780 for all three shots total.

Pharmacist says I probably need doctor authorization. So I left a voicemail with my primary care. What a pain.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 17, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I couldn’t get HPV shot.
> Insurance wouldn’t cover it.
> $780 for all three shots total.
> 
> Pharmacist says I probably need doctor authorization. So I left a voicemail with my primary care. What a pain.


I wanted to get one too, and they wouldn't cover it for me, sucks.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 17, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I wanted to get one too, and they wouldn't cover it for me, sucks.


Well, I’ll find out with my doctor.
Don’t need warts happening.


----------



## Spear (Sep 17, 2021)

191, sounds like you’re gaining. How do you feel you’re lookin at this weight?


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 17, 2021)

Spear said:


> 191, sounds like you’re gaining. How do you feel you’re lookin at this weight?


Basically unchanged visually. Too soon to say.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 19, 2021)

*Day(s) of Rest*
Today, I knew I would be taking a day off from the gym, so I planned on going yesterday. But then thought: if you’re tired, take it off.

I’m glad I did.

Today, I took former students to San Francisco. One has not seen the beach or ocean in well over ten years and couldn’t remember it; two hadn’t been to San Francisco ever.

We made the 4 hour drive, they’ve never been on a city bus, let alone a cable car, so we did that (even though I could have driven faster), we went the wrong way on the bus line. I lost my parking pass and had to pay a premium. We ate chowder, had mini-donuts, used the kid’s Starbucks employees free drinks for a midday pick-me-up, and did their first Alcatraz-themed escape room. We determined that the 2000’s had some pop and hip-hop we could all agree on/sing-to.

I also ran into a coworker on the bus with her family, they were heading to the Giants game.

We hashed out girl drama; set a workout plan for a newbie, discussed the differences between Catholicism and Protestantism, and whether to dream big career wise.

It wasn’t a day at the gym: and days like these are why we work out, so we can have more days like this.

Muscle bellies are full from food, but heart is even fuller today. 









						A1-E33-A38-067-A-4-F5-E-8682-D05-F9453743-D
					

Image A1-E33-A38-067-A-4-F5-E-8682-D05-F9453743-D hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Send0 (Sep 19, 2021)

dted23 said:


> *Day(s) of Rest*
> Today, I knew I would be taking a day off from the gym, so I planned on going yesterday. But then thought: if you’re tired, take it off.
> 
> I’m glad I did.
> ...


Bro, you are so cool! I'm not being sarcastic

Sounds like an awesome rest day. I need to take a page out of your book.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 19, 2021)

Love San Francisco!


----------



## CJ (Sep 19, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Love San Francisco!


It was a great city.


----------



## Spear (Sep 19, 2021)

dted23 said:


> *Day(s) of Rest*
> Today, I knew I would be taking a day off from the gym, so I planned on going yesterday. But then thought: if you’re tired, take it off.
> 
> I’m glad I did.
> ...


That’s a very nice thing to do, very thoughtful. I’m sure the kids will always remember that as a very positive time. 

Now next time drive south and come pick me up. We will go on a Disney land adventure together.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 19, 2021)

Spear said:


> That’s a very nice thing to do, very thoughtful. I’m sure the kids will always remember that as a very positive time.
> 
> Now next time drive south and come pick me up. We will go on a Disney land adventure together.


I have a whole caravan waiting for that to happen, just Disneyland is kinda pricey.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 20, 2021)

9/19/21
190lbs

*Notes:*
1. I have more energy and a better mood. I’m feeling less anxious and much less self-critical.
2. Already, I feel significantly less thin, may be psychological, but I think the extra carbs have helped fill me back up a bit. Pants aren’t fitting any different yet (butt still deflated), but back and chest are filling the Large shirts again. Maybe back to XL’s by November.
3. Crew socks are MAAAAADDD aesthetic for calves. I can’t wear them during the summer heat, but now that we’re flirting with 89° days instead of the third record breaking triple digit year in a row, I’m excited to.
4. Got a fresh haircut, new style for me, a burst fade. A little edgy, a little douchier, but probably will add to the gains.

*Diet:*
Food is going down well. I added mixed diced carrots, peas, and green beans to the meat while I cook it. Also started adding sesame seeds and green onion to more dishes as garnish.


----------



## Spear (Sep 20, 2021)

Great to hear about the veggies, sometimes they can be a bit much when bulking, but they can really help with digestion.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 20, 2021)

Oh, also, within the past month I’ve seen:
-daily long random grey hairs in my beard I can pull out with my fingers
-I’ve doubled the amount of stray hairs on my upper back, and lats. It’s now to the point where they’re visible in the mirror while wearing a tank.

I’ll officially have to make a choice next summer as to whether to accept or shave them. Wasn’t an issue before.


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 20, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Oh, also, within the past month I’ve seen:
> -daily long random grey hairs in my beard I can pull out with my fingers
> -I’ve doubled the amount of stray hairs on my upper back, and lats. It’s now to the point where they’re visible in the mirror while wearing a tank.
> 
> I’ll officially have to make a choice next summer as to whether to accept or shave them. Wasn’t an issue before.


Welcome to my life.  I've had back hair since high school


----------



## Send0 (Sep 20, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Oh, also, within the past month I’ve seen:
> -daily long random grey hairs in my beard I can pull out with my fingers
> -I’ve doubled the amount of stray hairs on my upper back, and lats. It’s now to the point where they’re visible in the mirror while wearing a tank.
> 
> I’ll officially have to make a choice next summer as to whether to accept or shave them. Wasn’t an issue before.


I found a grey eyebrow hair today... 1 lone hair. WTF, whyyyyyyyy!


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 20, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Welcome to my life.  I've had back hair since high school


Yeah, my Persian friend was built that way since middle school.
It's so random, probably 1 out of my 150 kids a year will clearly have their back and chest hair poking up above their shirt collar every year. It's not a bad thing, but a tough card to be dealt in high school for most (some can rock it, but most in high school don't have that confidence yet, especially since the girls havent acquired that taste yet).


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 20, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Oh, also, within the past month I’ve seen:
> -daily long random grey hairs in my beard I can pull out with my fingers
> -I’ve doubled the amount of stray hairs on my upper back, and lats. It’s now to the point where they’re visible in the mirror while wearing a tank.
> 
> I’ll officially have to make a choice next summer as to whether to accept or shave them. Wasn’t an issue before.



You always had it bro, you just didn’t start noticing it until just recently. It’ll be a smooth transition brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 21, 2021)

9/20/21
191 lbs

Push Day
5x8 Floor Pin Press with Pauses at 185lbs
3x10 Dips at Body Weight
5x10 Cable Flies at 50lbs
5x10 Shoulder Lateral Raises at 15lbs
5x10 Bicep Cable Curls at 30 lbs
5x10 Pec Deck at “5”
100 push ups (40 + 20 + 20 + 20)

I am adding in mixed nuts to my diet between breakfast and lunch (in addition to a granola bar) because I’m getting hangry before lunch.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 22, 2021)

Tomorrow’s the Big Day, but I wanted to do a test-run here for now.

My 30th!

My friends don’t usually see me flexing, or shirtless. Only my gym bros do. So this is the rare occasion I’ve shown off or been “immodest”. But they can handle, it’s all pool-side appropriate.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 22, 2021)

dted23 said:


> View attachment 13620
> View attachment 13618
> 
> 
> ...


I like it! And damn the speedo shot makes you look tall!


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 23, 2021)

Happy birthday! Quads are looking huge…Hams be hangin’ & sh!t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 23, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Happy birthday! Quads are looking huge…Hams be hangin’ & sh!t
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks.
I *did* take these over Labor Day weekend. So they’re already three weeks old. I was leanest then


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 23, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Thanks.
> I *did* take these over Labor Day weekend. So they’re already three weeks old. I was leanest then



So you’ve been 30 for a couples weeks…belated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 23, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> So you’ve been 30 for a couples weeks…belated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ha, no. Day is tomorrow. I’ve been patient. Real eager to share.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 23, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Ha, no. Day is tomorrow. I’ve been patient. Real eager to share.


Eager beaver.. or something!


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 23, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Eager beaver.. or something!



Wynona’s Big Brown Beaver 🦫 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 25, 2021)

9/23-24
BW: 190
Took the 23rd off because of scheduling conflicts, de facto rest day.

24th, today, I had no motivation.
Emotionally low, low energy, the week was a grind and suddenly feels full of setbacks and disappointment.

I’m scheduled to see a doctor to get a mandatory physical before he’ll prescribe an HPV vaccination: he refuses to do anything for me without a more recent physical and bloodwork. *So, how should I approach the inevitable conversation about AAS?* My last visit was a few years ago, so I may be 30lbs heavier with balls half the size.

I think I’ll also ask my therapist and doctor about medical approaches to my anxiety. I sequestered myself in my classroom at lunch today, I felt really sad/lonely and didn’t want to even make eye-contact with coworkers today. I thought I was improving, it may be one of those things in life that occurs in waves, but trends positive. I don’t want to spiral negative.

But tomorrow I’m going out of town overnight to my best college friend’s wedding. The problem is that my emotionally abusive and codependent ex-roommate will be there (he stole from me, spread rumors, and threatened to kill himself when I tried to put distance between us). I cut him off at graduation and haven’t seen him. Im really nervous. I’ll leave early if I have to, im going for funD not obligation. My best friend knows, but she’s a social worker and inherently compassionately inclusive and has stayed in touch with him.

*Anyways,*
Todays lifts we’re half-*ssed.
Dumbbell rows: 5x10x80lbs
Bicep Curls: 5x10x40lb
Shrugs: 5x10x185
Seated Cable Rows: 5x10x180

Took me two hours because I moved sroundZ


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 25, 2021)

Hang in there bro.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 28, 2021)

Today was Leg Day: return to intensity.
Squat: 3x6x315
Hack Squat; 5x10x135
Lower Back Extension; 2x10xBW and 3x10x45
Quad Extensions
Hamstring Curls
Calve Raises
10 mins elliptical

3500 calories clean
But I’m adding more cals in too now, scale hasn’t budged off 190.

Saturday 9/25, I took off
Sunday 9/26, I took off
See below for why:

I went to a wedding RECEPTION (they actually got married a month ago as an elopement) out of town.

*Story Below:*
So went to a wedding reception.
Staying with the couple.

Waited until the very very end of the party because I was their designated driver.

I stacked chairs and tables and threw out trash while they said goodbyes.

At the very end, the grooms sister and the bride got into a fight. The bride is MY friend.

It culminated with the bride needing a ride home while the groom wandered into the orchard.

I brought the bride home and had to go back and retrieve the groom.

Bride was hysterically drunk.

So, yeah.
40 person reception with big meltdown.

It was a very good thing I was chill and sober

Because my friend is screaming “bring my husband back”.

For everyone in the group it was a cataclysm, but I was the sober one who knew after they all vomited it would be fine


----------



## Send0 (Sep 28, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Today was Leg Day: return to intensity.
> Squat: 3x6x315
> Hack Squat; 5x10x135
> Lower Back Extension; 2x10xBW and 3x10x45
> ...


It's stories like this that make me glad I'm old enough to avoid drama bullshit like described. 

How was the wedding reception up until that point? Good/fun?


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> It's stories like this that make me glad I'm old enough to avoid drama bullshit like described.
> 
> How was the wedding reception up until that point? Good/fun?


It was a small Covid-wary reception of white folks. 3 singles under the age of 50.
No music.
Hence drinking games of 14 participants.

So, by most metrics lame.

They didn’t even have WATER. Just sparkling water, which is awful. So myself and half of the girls drank 75% full glasses of sparkling water to compensate in the games for it not being beer.

That said, even though I had very little fun, it was an inexpensive trip and an opportunity to be there in more ways than one for my friend.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 29, 2021)

9/28/21
BW: 194

Press Day:
Bench… well, I felt enthusiastic and tried to PR. Lol. It’s been a month, okay!?!
I got 1x265 which was 5lbs below my PR, so I aimed for 275.
Video shows I didn’t get it.





I then did:
Pin Press on Floor: 5x10x155
Decline Bench: 5x8x185
Dumbbell Lateral Raises: 5x15x15
Shrugs: 5x10x185
Oh, I forgot, warm up was dumbbell reverse flies: 5x10x10

Single Dumbbell Curl: 5x10x37.5
Cable Curls: 5x10x15
Rope Tricep Pulldowns: 5x10x40

Pump brought to you by Pre-Kaged Non-Stim and Pasta for Lunch


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 29, 2021)

Sexy bastard. My wife's all asking "who's that?" when she sees me scrolling the site and the plethora of dted pics LOL. Not sure what she's thinking.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 29, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Sexy bastard. My wife's all asking "who's that?" when she sees me scrolling the site and the plethora of dted pics LOL. Not sure what she's thinking.


Awh, making me blush.
Thanks, now that I’m going to be less depleted from cutting Im gonna start feeling more confident again. Psychologically cutting was really hard for me.

That said today was BOTH our first random 79° degree day after mid-90°s AND a day I was dripping sweat from the pasta carbs at work. I warned the students: it’s going to be AC and 72° all winter because I can’t wear long sleeves and I’ll still die of heat while bulking. I told the girls to bring a blanket.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 30, 2021)

9/29/21
Today was my annual observation at work and the students decided they ALL needed to pee at the same time. But school policy is to minimize time out of class.

So while my boss observed me, I had a line of 7 kids whining that they NEEDED to pee. Which is high schooler for “need cell service available on the far end of campus”, which necessitates a 5 minute loop.

So, we’ll see how that goes over. I’m beloved on campus, but I know that admin tends to ignore positives in lieu of petty nitpicks.

That PLUS my increased carbs and caloric surplus had me beet red and sweating like I touched Dale’s drumset.

ANYWAYS.
Today was back.

I managed a 10 minute parking lot Power Nap.
45 minutes of deadlifting.
Then it was time to go, Youth Group beckons.

Deadlifts:
10x135
8x225
6x315
Now the program wanted me to hit that for two more sets. But who cares if Jeff Nippard is Instagram famous.
3x365
3x415
1x465

I stopped there. I don’t want to go too hard. I’ve neglected deadlifts all summer.





Previous PR was 500 in May, but I weighed 20lbs more.

Goals for End of 2022:
Body weight: 210 (+16) (5 lbs less than May)
Bench: 285 (+15) (35 more than May PR)
Squat: 425 (+50) (May PR)
Dead: 500 (+35) (May PR)


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 30, 2021)

Keep killin it bro.

And the beginning of your post made me remember how much I hated working in schools. Hahaha.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 30, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Keep killin it bro.
> 
> And the beginning of your post made me remember how much I hated working in schools. Hahaha.


It’s worth it still, because ultimately it’s one small conversation. But dumb.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 1, 2021)

9/30/21
BW: 195
Back Day

I don’t want to do math today. These aren’t traditional barbell math anyways.

Seated Machine Rows: 5x10xtwo plates, 3x10xthree plates, 3x6xfour plates

V-Grip Landmine (T-Bar?) Rows: 1x10x one plate, 1x10x two plates, 2x10x two plates + 25, and 2x10x two plates + 50

Rope Cable Pull Downs focused on Lats: 5x10x30

Face Pulls: 5x10x35

Rear Delt Flies: 5x10x12.5


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 5, 2021)

10/4/21
BW: 196

Scales moving, if in part because I’m moving less. I have a head cold, runny nose only.

So I’ve been masking and sanitizing to avoid spooking people. It’s about time, I haven’t been sick in like two years, it was bound to happen, glad it’s minor.

Today I hit legs.
Squats:
1x bar x 10
1x135x10
1x225x10
3x275x6
(Not gonna retype the above, realized I did the format wrong)

Barbell Glute Bridges
5x10x135

Leg Extensions
5x10x “6”

Hamstring Curls
5x10x “5”

Seated Calve Raises
5x10x80

Then I stopped. Nose cleared from exercise and I want stop while I’m ahead.

Tomorrow is a REST DAY.
Also, I’m having my first *PHYSICAL in three years.

IDK what to expect when the doctor notes my scrotum is smaller and I have some bacne. Whether he’ll run bloods or not, probably.

What should I do or say?*


----------



## Send0 (Oct 5, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 10/4/21
> BW: 196
> 
> Scales moving, if in part because I’m moving less. I have a head cold, runny nose only.
> ...


He's not going to say anything. It's not like he busts out the calipers and notes your testicle size year over year 😂.

For the bacne, just say you noticed it after not showering after the gym a few days in a row... But honestly I doubt he'll say anything.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 5, 2021)

Send0 said:


> He's not going to say anything. It's not like he busts out the calipers and notes your testicle size year over year 😂.
> 
> For the bacne, just say you noticed it after not showering after the gym a few days in a row... But honestly I doubt he'll say anything.


They do a check every year with the orchidometer (think Russian nesting doll Pearl necklace of testicle sizes) to check for abnormalities. Log it.

Bacne IS minor, honestly my brother eats junk and has worse skin. So I’m prob overthinking it unless he runs bloodwork.

He always does, but generally for cholesterol and stuff.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 5, 2021)

Hmm. My doctor doesn't measure my balls for my yearly physical. He just feels for abnormalities. I didn't know other doctors measured this.

Are you sure your doctor just doesn't have a ball fetish? _(joking)_


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 5, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Hmm. My doctor doesn't measure my balls for my yearly physical. He just feels for abnormalities. I didn't know other doctors measured this.
> 
> Are you sure your doctor just doesn't have a ball fetish? _(joking)_


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 5, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Hmm. My doctor doesn't measure my balls for my yearly physical. He just feels for abnormalities. I didn't know other doctors measured this.
> 
> Are you sure your doctor just doesn't have a ball fetish? _(joking)_


My doctor measures balls, pp, and does a prostate exam (no glove) during ever visit. Very thorough.

Goes by Dr. F. L. Ingdragon. He's accepting patients.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 6, 2021)

Doctors Appointment Today

Doctor walks in. “Hello Mr. Dted, it’s been a few years: oh wow you look very fit and healthy. Are you injecting testosterone?”
Me: Hi there, thanks: ha ha.
Doctor: So, yes: that’s alright: I trust you do blood work and monitor. You’re a smart man. Be sure to be safe. Id rather you stopped, but if you need help coming off, I will help.

So that was it. Bloodwork ordered. Normal bloodwork. No hormone panels. He’s gonna turn a blind eye it seems and monitor everything else.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 6, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Doctors Appointment Today
> 
> Doctor walks in. “Hello Mr. Dted, it’s been a few years: oh wow you look very fit and healthy. Are you injecting testosterone?”
> Me: Hi there, thanks: ha ha.
> ...


That's great.  I still want to lose a ton of weight before my first cycle, but I am currently on the bloodwork every 3 months plan.  So at some point I too must have that uncomfortable convo with my doctor.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 6, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Doctors Appointment Today
> 
> Doctor walks in. “Hello Mr. Dted, it’s been a few years: oh wow you look very fit and healthy. Are you injecting testosterone?”
> Me: Hi there, thanks: ha ha.
> ...


Damn, he really just came out with it like that? Kind of cool of him. You are lucky to have a good doc like that.


----------



## CJ (Oct 6, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Doctors Appointment Today
> 
> Doctor walks in. “Hello Mr. Dted, it’s been a few years: oh wow you look very fit and healthy. Are you injecting testosterone?”
> Me: Hi there, thanks: ha ha.
> ...


I have a first visit with my brand new Dr on Thursday. I'm not too confident that it's going to go as smoothly as your visit.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 6, 2021)

I was so shocked by his reaction that I forgot to ask him for the prescription I showed up for originally.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 6, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> That's great.  I still want to lose a ton of weight before my first cycle, but I am currently on the bloodwork every 3 months plan.  So at some point I too must have that uncomfortable convo with my doctor.


It shouldn’t be uncomfortable. Have a relationship with your doctor feel him or her out or up….. if that’s your thing… but most docs are cool about it as long as you’re healthy. I tell my doc EVERYTHING so she knows what to watch for. But when it comes time for the testosterone blood pull for my trt I make sure it’s in the 300’s 

She has also sent me to carter with a script to pull blood because it was to thick. Carter bloodcare will do free blood letting as long as a doctor sends in orders. 

Find a good doc be honest with them it will help you out in the long run. Also mention I don’t want my insurance knowing certain things….. look at their response and you will know if you can tell them or not


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 6, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> It shouldn’t be uncomfortable. Have a relationship with your doctor feel him or her out or up….. if that’s your thing… but most docs are cool about it as long as you’re healthy. I tell my doc EVERYTHING so she knows what to watch for. But when it comes time for the testosterone blood pull for my trt I make sure it’s in the 300’s
> 
> She has also sent me to carter with a script to pull blood because it was to thick. Carter bloodcare will do free blood letting as long as a doctor sends in orders.
> 
> Find a good doc be honest with them it will help you out in the long run. Also mention I don’t want my insurance knowing certain things….. look at their response and you will know if you can tell them or not


Thanks for the information.  My doctor seems pretty cool, but I've only seen him twice so far.  I get to see him often these days, so I will feel him out.  Not really my cup of tea, so I will pass on feeling him up.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 6, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Thanks for the information.  My doctor seems pretty cool, but I've only seen him twice so far.  I get to see him often these days, so I will feel him out.  Not really my cup of tea, so I will pass on feeling him up.


That’s why you got to find you a hot woman doc like I did lol…. My pcp is about 1 hour from my house but she is as cool as Alaskan wind in December


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 6, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> That’s why you got to find you a hot woman doc like I did lol…. My pcp is about 1 hour from my house but she is as cool as Alaskan wind in December


Hahaha, I switched over to this PCP because he is literally a mile from my house and gets great ratings.  The one thing I noticed right away, when the NP/MA leaves and says the doctor will be right in, he is literally there in a few minutes.  All my previous doctors you had to sit and wait for a while.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 6, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Hahaha, I switched over to this PCP because he is literally a mile from my house and gets great ratings.  The one thing I noticed right away, when the NP/MA leaves and says the doctor will be right in, he is literally there in a few minutes.  All my previous doctors you had to sit and wait for a while.


Yeah I know the feeling. That’s another reason i traveled outside big city limits for a pcp.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 7, 2021)

10/8/21
BW: 198
Today I hit shoulders and arms, because it was “Flannel Fest” at Church.
So obviously, if my gym time was only 40 minutes I had no options.

Now I’m eating about 3300 calories a day.
1 cup oats + 3 eggs for breakfast with avocado oil

Granola bar snack
Chocolate chip cookie snack
Mixed nuts snack

1/4 box Spaghetti protien-version (450 cals, 88g carbs, 24g protien, 4g fat) with ground 8oz Turkey and garlic marinara with avocado oil

300g cooked rice with Turkey, ginger Sriracha and green onions with avocado oil

2 table spoons PB, 2 bananas, 1 cup frozen berries, almond milk, 3 scoops whey, and 2 scoops oat powder

Macros Estimated for Today;
359g Carbs
265g Protien
100g Fat


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 7, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 10/8/21
> BW: 198
> Today I hit shoulders and arms, because it was “Flannel Fest” at Church.
> So obviously, if my gym time was only 40 minutes I had no options.
> ...


Killing it in the flannel!


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 7, 2021)

The lighting by the edge of the gym is usually really flattering.
Yesterday, it was the literal worst pic and revealed how much my hair has thinned from this past summer's cycle/stress.
It's okay, I'll live with it.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 7, 2021)

dted23 said:


> The lighting by the edge of the gym is usually really flattering.
> Yesterday, it was the literal worst pic and revealed how much my hair has thinned from this past summer's cycle/stress.
> It's okay, I'll live with it.
> View attachment 14122


Is this you at 47?  You look more mature.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 7, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Is this you at 47?  You look more mature.


Lol, we're discussing in the chat box. I know, the lighting aged me a ton.

Weirdly, it doesn't bother me much. Sometimes I don't like how much older I look, but I'm also okay with it. I have very prominent forehead veins now and will end up with a bulldog face pretty soon.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 7, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Lol, we're discussing in the chat box. I know, the lighting aged me a ton.
> 
> Weirdly, it doesn't bother me much. Sometimes I don't like how much older I look, but I'm also okay with it. I have very prominent forehead veins now and will end up with a bulldog face pretty soon.


There's always botox and fillers.   Looking like a silver fox.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 7, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> There's always botox and fillers.   Looking like a silver fox.


I'm a little vain, but not that much. I have to be okay with aging. I'm already decrepit looking in comparison to the kids I'm around virtually all week.

Besides, generally you don't get to ape status without some thinning up top.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 8, 2021)

I got greedy and should have hit reps. But the warm ups went easy.

I did deadlifts and went overboard.





I need to get back on program.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 8, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I got greedy and should have hit reps. But the warm ups went easy.
> 
> I did deadlifts and went overboard.
> 
> ...


That's not a failure.  That's a partial deadlift of a beast amount


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 8, 2021)

Keep pushing bro.

Your looking great and the strength is coming along. 

And those cookies in the bulk thread look legit. Hahaha.


----------



## Spear (Oct 8, 2021)

daaaang almost had it! I got pumped up for you when it started movin


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 8, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Keep pushing bro.
> 
> Your looking great and the strength is coming along.
> 
> And those cookies in the bulk thread look legit. Hahaha.





Spear said:


> daaaang almost had it! I got pumped up for you when it started movin


Thanks guys.

So the lessons here are a few:
1. I am very nearly back to my peak strength I had in the Spring. I was 215lbs then, carrying some fat. I was my biggest and strongest then.

This means that at 195 I have that same muscle strength at 10% less weight basically. My bench is 20lbs higher (8% increase) and my squat (still lower) and deadlift (almost there) are returning.

This means, I did it. I survived my cut. I’m regaining strength. I’m essentially as big and strong as my peak. Not a full victory yet (not hanging the Mission Accomplished banner across the aircraft carrier yet), but spitting distance close.

2. I had a cold this past week. I’m tired. I was not at peak mental power today at all. That said the weight moved EASY on warm up sets. In the right mental space I’ll get it for sure.

3. I’m improving mentally in general. The stress and anxiety are falling into the past slowly, so my appetite and sleep have improved. Even if my schedule is a bit of a grind lately. (All-nighter at church tomorrow from 6PM Friday to 10PM Saturday. DANG IT. I need rest.)

4. I need to stick to the program and hit my lifts for reps to develop strength, form, and for hypertrophy.

*I realize now, I have fallen back into a Powerlifting Routine. Rests, eats, lifts. I have to get back to higher volume.

BUT I AM GLAD TO BE BACK AT INTENSITY. All of August my intensity has lacked due to mental and physical fatigue. But I’m back!*


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 11, 2021)

10/10/21
Weight last night: 200.6
Weight this morning: 196.6

Sugar fuel didn’t last as long as I thought. I got gassed through the workout pretty quick.

I tried to do high reps for legs and I wore out fast squatting.
15xbar
15x135
15x185
15x225
15x225
8x225
15x135

Hack squat machine: I was burnt. Lower back was way exhausted and pumped with my legs.
5x10x130

Seated calve raises
5x15x45

Seated Quad Extensions
5x10x100

Seated Hamstring Curl
5x10x80

Glute Bridges
5x10x135

Legs are exhausted and I don’t feel like I did as much as I had planned. One of those days where you want to lift u til you SEE growth happening.

My best friend is a pediatrician who I haven’t told about my AAS usage. He may or may not know. But one newer buddy is a ER doctor and I told him, he responded; yeah, I know, I just assumed you’re being safe about it.


----------



## Spear (Oct 11, 2021)

Sounds like a good workout. Do you ever put some carb powder in your water at the gym?  Works well. 

Hopefully the legs are sore tomorrow when ya wake up!


----------



## CJ (Oct 11, 2021)

Spear said:


> Sounds like a good workout. Do you ever put some carb powder in your water at the gym?  Works well.
> 
> Hopefully the legs are sore tomorrow when ya wake up!


I agree. I use 2 scoops of Gatorade(44g C), 1 scoop of unflavored protein powder(25g P), some creatine, salt, and potassium chloride in my intra workout shake. I sip it throughout the workout over a hour.

I like the powder so I can tailor how much carbohydrate I get per workout. Leg and back day could be more than an arm day, for example.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 12, 2021)

Diet is still the same as posted previously.
About 3500 calories.
Scale is hovering around 200 now. Yay!

Today I got one compliment while flexing, lol, and another as a I left “how much can you bench, dude?”






Bench:
1x10x135
1x10x185
2x10x225
2x10x185
2x10x135

Dips on Bars: 5x10xbody weight
Bicep Curls: 5x15x20
More Dips on a Bench : 5x10xlegs straight against floor
Push Ups: 75


----------



## TomJ (Oct 12, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I got greedy and should have hit reps. But the warm ups went easy.
> 
> I did deadlifts and went overboard.
> 
> ...


narrow up your stance a bit and sink your hips a bit more before you pull the slack out. You got it easy!


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 12, 2021)

TomJ said:


> narrow up your stance a bit and sink your hips a bit more before you pull the slack out. You got it easy!



True, trainer says you have to bring hips down and then out as you stay tight but bring up the bar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ (Oct 12, 2021)

Definitely fix that setup. Get yourself in a good position to pull. Technique!!!!!!


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 16, 2021)

10/15/21
BW: 200

Chill back day. Tomorrow I’m hanging with a Bud and he’s way intense and strong. So conserving energy for a juicy titty day tomorrow.

Today; I am pretty wore out from the week. Last weekend wasn’t restful; so it’s been a grind: yesterday I took off too.

Today I did:
Rear Delt flies: 5x10x30
Cable Rows: 5x10x90
T-Bar rows; 5x20x95
Cable Lat Pulldowns: 5x10x145

I did 2 pull ups and felt my entire spine pop in a chain reaction. So there’s that. Maybe I’m taller now.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 16, 2021)

On Tuesday, school is having one of the “Spirit Week” dress up days.

I normally go hard on those and put quite a bit of thought, work, or humor into my outfits.

This year will feature yet another “Sports Day” which is generally people wearing a favorite jersey or cap.

In the past I’ve dressed as a Mountie with flags supporting Canadian curling, Mexico soccer jersey with shorts and high socks, E-sports headset with grimy gamer shirt and sweats, Randy Savage fan, etc.

(Other days I’ve been the Dos X Most Interesting Man for “Elder Day”, Lucky Luciano for Meme Day, Scrooge for pajama day, Caveman for retro day, and in a Ghillie Suit for Green Day.)

Anyways, they’re fun and I go all out.

This year l don’t get to do all week: I’ve got a field trip and other stuff. So I only get to do Sports Day. Bummer.

*I think I’m going to go as a Powerlifter.*
It’s a good chance to explain and introduce the sport to the kids. While a lot of them dig the mustache and haircut I’m cultivating in Bumstead’s honor, I don’t think I can dress as a Bodybuilder for school.

This is what I was thinking for my fit:

Shoes: White converse, white Metcons, or my white Nike Romaleos?

Knees: Black knee sleeves or red/white knee wraps?

My singlet is black. I’ll powder the legs.

I have a black thick lifting belt too.

Shirt: cotton tees are regulation, but should I do compression?

Wrists: I have black wraps that are 36” and red/white/blue wraps that are 12”.

Should I go colorful, or black? Wraps or sleeves? Converse or squat shoes?

help me decide. I ordered a baggy hoodie for general gym use/pump cover. So I’ll do that in the morning.


----------



## CJ (Oct 16, 2021)

dted23 said:


> On Tuesday, school is having one of the “Spirit Week” dress up days.
> 
> I normally go hard on those and put quite a bit of thought, work, or humor into my outfits.
> 
> ...


White converse, red white and blue wraps all around, lots of chalk, fake smelling salts with an exaggerated reaction after you "use" them.


----------



## Yano (Oct 16, 2021)

If I may add one suggestion to this magnificent ensemble , the beanie !! If you're going to go as a powerlifter you might as well go looking like a legend.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 16, 2021)

10/16/21
BW: 200

Today was shoulders with my bigger gym bro. My wrists and shoulders are gassed. I didn’t get my carb-load breakfast because I caught up on sleep.

Dumbbell Shoulder Press:
1x10x35
1x10x55
1x0x85 failed (trying to beat buddy)
1x4x80
3x15x65

Incline Bench/Shoulder Press on Smith
1x10x105
1x10x125
3x10x135
2x10x155

Lateral Shoulder Raise with Cables
5x20x20

Dumbbell Preacher Curls
5x20x20


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 16, 2021)

Am I losing my mind?
Why am I suddenly considering a tattoo?


----------



## CJ (Oct 17, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Am I losing my mind?
> Why am I suddenly considering a tattoo?
> 
> View attachment 14367


Get a sleeve


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Get a sleeve


Most of my coworkers do not have visible tattoos, while in education we may be a bit more liberal in dress, my community is conservative.

Hispanic, so lots of tats, but professionals are held to a different arbitrary standard.

Also, I couldn’t ever hope to commit to a design or pattern.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 17, 2021)

I'm weird. I love tattoos on other people, but I can never make that kind of comitment to a design or artwork that is so permanent on myself.

I get a bunch of anxiety even doing temporary tattoos.

If you can do it, go for it.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 17, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm weird. I love tattoos on other people, but I can never make that kind of comitment to a design or artwork that is so permanent on myself.
> 
> I get a bunch of anxiety even doing temporary tattoos.
> 
> If you can do it, go for it.


I’m too chicken.

I’ll keep thinking about it. It’s such a commitment and IDK if I’ll always like or be proud of the design. Imagine for instance if it isn’t done right.

Or it becomes a reminder that I got skinny, or fat. Or this or that.

It would be something other people see and would ask about, but it wouldn’t have meaning. Would I look douchey? Like I’m trying too hard?

IDK

I’ll keep thinking about it.

Poll on my Instagram puts me at 102 go for it, and 22 don’t do it.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 17, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm weird. I love tattoos on other people, but I can never make that kind of comitment to a design or artwork that is so permanent on myself.
> 
> I get a bunch of anxiety even doing temporary tattoos.
> 
> If you can do it, go for it.


I heard temporary tattoos are bad or something. I wonder if I could try a temporary to see if I like it.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 17, 2021)

if you cannot deal with the pain, don't take pain relievers nor muscle relaxers; take xanax as it takes your attention off of the pain, although you do feel the pressure, you are not focused on it and do not end up bloated and constipated from pain medication.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 17, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Am I losing my mind?
> Why am I suddenly considering a tattoo?
> 
> View attachment 14367


You have the armband on the wrong side.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 17, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> You have the armband on the wrong side.


Well, you’re right. Id do my right arm. Mirrored photo, didn’t think of that.

But is it douchey or trashy? I think it’s simple enough to be timeless maybe.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 17, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Well, you’re right. Id do my right arm. Mirrored photo, didn’t think of that.
> 
> But is it douchey or trashy? I think it’s simple enough to be timeless maybe.


Armbands are so 90s.  I would go with something current like American Traditional, and Japanese traditional...and tribals are also so 90s.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 17, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Poll on my Instagram puts me at 102 go for it, and 22 don’t do it.


It's easy for them to say go for it, it's not their body or their decision to have to live with the rest of their life!


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 17, 2021)

Armbands & tribals are “gay” (lame) because it doesn’t cover much. Be a man and get a bigger tattoo. My last tattoo was the big American traditional peacock on my right thigh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 17, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Armbands & tribals are “gay” (lame) because it doesn’t cover much. Be a man and get a bigger tattoo. My last tattoo was the big American traditional peacock on my right thigh.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ha, see, I disagree with your mentality. Just because some people think a small tattoo is sissy or gay isn’t a strong enough reason to permanently mark more of my body.

Yes, I had a more than a few people tell me to go for it and go big, but I really don’t like most designs enough. I like geometric patterns, but I’m not trying to pose as a Pacific Islander.

That said, I am not trying to look like a basic white girl with a quarter-sizedsunflower, butterfly, compass or arrow.

I lost sleep over it yesterday, which isn’t a good sign. But shows I’m seriously thinking about it.


----------



## CJ (Oct 17, 2021)

Here's a pattern for you 😁.....


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 17, 2021)

dted23 said:


> That said, I am not trying to look like a basic white girl with a quarter-sizedsunflower, butterfly, compass or arrow.


😆🤣😅


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 17, 2021)

I used to have those little sissy tattoos when I was your age. I got my 3/4 sleeves done in 2 years, when I was 38-40. Most of those small tribals were covered perfectly and I integrated one into the sleeves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 17, 2021)

10/17/21
BW 200

Day trip today, so I did a little arms and legs: my neck (traps) and lats are sore from yesterdays intense shoulders day. Yeah, I compensated a lot for shoulder apparently. Traps are fatigued bad today.

That said I look a little juicy.

Anyways, today I did;

Hack Squat:
5x10x175

Glute Bridges
5x10x95

Bicep preacher curls
5x10x25

Cable rope tricep extensions
5x10x25

My triceps and biceps were cramping bad, but also pretty good pump.

**I am really really considering that pair of tattoo arm bands. Like I lost sleep over it last night thinking about it.

I think it would serve as a symbolic example of me pulling the stick out of my butt, being less uptight. Saying “yes” and not just “no”:

I found a local artist who does some good Polynesian tattoos because he clearly can do straight lines. Whereas there are so many bad local artists I’ve seen now.

The saving grace is that because today is Sunday, like no one is open. Which means I couldn’t just pull the trigger today. So I’ll continue to ruminate on it.*


----------



## CJ (Oct 17, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 10/17/21
> BW 200
> 
> Day trip today, so I did a little arms and legs: my neck (traps) and lats are sore from yesterdays intense shoulders day. Yeah, I compensated a lot for shoulder apparently. Traps are fatigued bad today.
> ...


Take your time, find a good artist. Look over his IG pics of his work, don't rush the decision.


----------



## CJ (Oct 17, 2021)

I have 1 shit tattoo and 1 really, really good one. Take your time.

One cost $100, the other cost $2,000.  🤣


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I have 1 shit tattoo and 1 really, really good one. Take your time.
> 
> One cost $100, the other cost $2,000.  🤣


$2000!?!?!

What!?! What I’ve read online is that a simpler tattoo might be like $100-$200. I imagine I could and should get my done for like $120. It’s two bands. I would hope. If it’s more than $200 I’ll prob bail.


----------



## CJ (Oct 18, 2021)

dted23 said:


> $2000!?!?!
> 
> What!?! What I’ve read online is that a simpler tattoo might be like $100-$200. I imagine I could and should get my done for like $120. It’s two bands. I would hope. If it’s more than $200 I’ll prob bail.


All the decent artists around here are $200-$300+ per hour. My guy was $300/hr, or $1700 for a full 7 hour session, which I took, plus a $300 tip.

I imagine Cali isn't going to be cheap either.


----------



## Yano (Oct 18, 2021)

Get some thing that means some thing to you. Doesn't matter to any one else you have to wear it , a couple of my cockroaches


----------



## CJ (Oct 18, 2021)

This was the expensive one...


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> This was the expensive one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Money well spent!  That's so much detail.  Really cool to look at.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 18, 2021)

Yano said:


> Get some thing that means some thing to you. Doesn't matter to any one else you have to wear it , a couple of my cockroaches
> View attachment 14425


Are their names sour and diesel?


----------



## TomJ (Oct 18, 2021)

\
Tattoos are a very expensive investment, very much a get what you paid for deal. 

you can do better than a cliche black armband or some tribal nonsense.


----------



## Yano (Oct 18, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Are their names sour and diesel?


Patience and Fortitude , after the Lions out side the New York Public Library


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 18, 2021)

The Dark Tower?

Thing is, even having a tat is a meaningful break from my norm


TomJ said:


> \
> Tattoos are a very expensive investment, very much a get what you paid for deal.
> 
> you can do better than a cliche black armband or some tribal nonsense.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 18, 2021)

dted23 said:


> The Dark Tower?


yes


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I have 1 shit tattoo and 1 really, really good one. Take your time.
> 
> One cost $100, the other cost $2,000.



My buddy basically charged me half-he did two American Tradition 3/4 sleeves for somewhere between $1,200-$1,500 in under 2 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TomJ (Oct 18, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> My buddy basically charged me half-he did two American Tradition 3/4 sleeves for somewhere between $1,200-$1,500 in under 2 years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's an insanely good price

My leg alone was almost 2k
Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Oct 18, 2021)

My sleeve cost me a few bag of Mcdonalds hah.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 19, 2021)

The outfit for today's Sports Day at work.


----------



## PZT (Oct 19, 2021)

wouldhit/10


----------



## Trump (Oct 19, 2021)

Somehow missed this log, will catch up with it now


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 19, 2021)

Oh gosh, makes me nervous. But fresh eyes seeing the totality will be an interesting perspective.


Trump said:


> Somehow missed this log, will catch up with it now


----------



## Trump (Oct 19, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Oh gosh, makes me nervous. But fresh eyes seeing the totality will be an interesting perspective.


Just realised it’s 22 pages long so bare with me. Your bench on first page though them elbows need to be more forward to involve your triceps and take stress off your shoulders. Cant see you feet but I guessing they not planted, push your shoulder blades together and press from your back. 
There is a good chance you done that I not got any further and won’t tonight lol


----------



## PZT (Oct 19, 2021)

Trump said:


> Just realised it’s 22 pages long so bare with me. Your bench on first page though them elbows need to be more forward to involve your triceps and take stress off your shoulders. Cant see you feet but I guessing they not planted, push your shoulder blades together and press from your back.
> There is a good chance you done that I not got any further and won’t tonight lol


in the month of may, in the year of our father 2021....


----------



## Trump (Oct 19, 2021)

Ended up getting hooked and went through the lot, one of the most impressive transformations I have see on here. Good for you, oh and that personal trainer was a fucking melon


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 19, 2021)

Trump said:


> Ended up getting hooked and went through the lot, one of the most impressive transformations I have see on here. Good for you, oh and that personal trainer was a fucking melon


Thanks man, that's really kind and encouraging. I appreciate it. I get caught in my head and that's where the real work still needs to be done. 2022 will be a year of gains. I'll be a mass monster someday.


----------



## Trump (Oct 19, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Thanks man, that's really kind and encouraging. I appreciate it. I get caught in my head and that's where the real work still needs to be done. 2022 will be a year of gains. I'll be a mass monster someday.


It took @CJ275 over a decade as his wife telling him real men weigh over 200lb before he broke that barrier


----------



## CJ (Oct 19, 2021)

Trump said:


> It took @CJ275 over a decade as his wife telling him real men weigh over 200lb before he broke that barrier


She still thinks in a little bitch. 😜


----------



## Trump (Oct 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> She still thinks in a little bitch. 😜


I know she tells me all the time


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> She still thinks in a little bitch. 😜


CJ's a big guy though, I've seen one picture.


----------



## Trump (Oct 19, 2021)

dted23 said:


> CJ's a big guy though, I've seen one picture.


He been sending dick pics or you mean his physique?


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 19, 2021)

Trump said:


> He been sending dick pics or you mean his physique?


Lol, no. I honestly can't remember who is who all the time on here, who's big vs cut, etc. But I recall CJ looking jacked. I *do* remember he's a gorilla and self-proclaimed hairiest guy here, which is enviable to me.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 19, 2021)

Trump said:


> He been sending dick pics or you mean his physique?



He would have mentioned he was hung on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm thinking of entering the smallest penis in Brooklyn contest.  I don't think I can beat the Delivery Man, but Perry Winkle has nothing on me.

https://brokelyn.com/app/uploads/2013/07/DSC_0109.jpg


----------



## CJ (Oct 19, 2021)

Trump said:


> He been sending dick pics or you mean his physique?


Both are small. 🤣


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 20, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I'm thinking of entering the smallest penis in Brooklyn contest. I don't think I can beat the Delivery Man, but Perry Winkle has nothing on me.
> 
> https://brokelyn.com/app/uploads/2013/07/DSC_0109.jpg



Which one is you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 20, 2021)

I know it “doesn’t matter”, but this would suck. “Size doesn’t matter” is technically true, but only barely. More means more to feel for both parties.


The Phoenix said:


> Which one is you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 20, 2021)

10/19/21
BW 200

Wearing my belt ALL day really wore my back out. It was exhausting and I didn’t realize it.

So squats sucked today. Back was so fatigued.

Squats:
1x10x135
2x10x225
2x10x275
1x5x325
1x10x135

Leg Press:
5x10x4 plates (no math)

Hanging Leg Raise:
5x10

Calf Raises:
5x10x80


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 20, 2021)

Wearing your belt all day?


----------



## Trump (Oct 20, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Wearing your belt all day?


Suspender belt


----------



## CJ (Oct 20, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Wearing your belt all day?


At least try to keep up Paps!!!  🤣


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 20, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> At least try to keep up Paps!!!  🤣


Ffffffuuuuuuuu


----------



## CJ (Oct 20, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Ffffffuuuuuuuu


I'm out of your league. 😘


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 20, 2021)

Haha you wish! Sucka!!!!!


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 21, 2021)

10/20/21
BW 201

I need to reset and get back on a routine. I took two naps today because I have a sleep deficit lately. Tomorrows all-day field trip means less sleep at home, but maybe some Z’s on the bus.

I had 45 minutes today, because I napped in the parking lot. Youth group tonight too. (And miscellaneous functions the next two days I’m bailing on to rest).

Incline Dumbbell Bench with focused form and squeeze:
3x20x20
2x20x35

Flat Dumbbell Bench with focus d form and squeeze 
5x10x35

Cable Row, one handed, focused form and squeeze:
5x15x50

Cable Reverse Flies
5x10x20

Biceps curls
5x15x25

Also, it was “Cowboy Day”, but the flannel; boots; and buckle were underwhelming.

Wore it into the gym anyways because the girls at the front desk wanted to see.

Didn’t want to shove the hat into my duffel so that’s how these pics happened. I feel lame and stalling due to lackluster workouts lately, but feel like I’m still coming along this bulk.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 22, 2021)

10/21/21
BW 203

Took today off work. Slept like I was dead past normal wake time of 630 until 10AM.

Had some Kodiak Cakes with bananas.

Hit bench. 
Hit my PR 275 (+5) from two months ago.





I suspect I could have hit 280 today, but not after grinding 275. So maybe in two weeks.

I’m really happy with it. Even if my leg drive was bad, I forced it with my arms. Truly I can reach 300 eventually.

That puts my top all time lifts at:
Bench 275
Squat 424
Deadlift 500 (honestly, 505 would be less plates and prob easier)

I’m rusty on squat and deadlifts, but it means it’s doable. I’m 5lbs away from my 1200 goal.

By winters end I hope to get 1200 in a single day (or weekend, I’ll accept that).

Today I hit:
Shoulder warm ups: 10lbs

Bench
10xbar, 10x135, 5x185, 3x225, 1x255, 1x275, 2x5x225, 10x135

Incline Dumbbell press;
5x25x10
5x10x45 plate squeezed

Trap raises;
3x10x145


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 23, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 10/21/21
> BW 203
> 
> Took today off work. Slept like I was dead past normal wake time of 630 until 10AM.
> ...


That's great, my natty bench press is only 185 and I need those bitch clips, so the weights don't slip off.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 23, 2021)

10/23/21
BW: 203

Today I had my strong gym buddy. So we hit back. I wore out fast.

Lat Pull Downs:
4x10x150

Close Grip T-Bar Rows:
10x1 plate, 2 plates, 3 plates
8x4 plates, 3x5 plates, 8x4 plates, 10x3, 10x2

Machine Row
10x1 plate, 10x2 plates, 10x3 plates, 10x4 plates, 3 messy and dangerous whole body reps at 5 plates (I quit here)

Cable Rows: close and wide grip
5x10x100

Machine Pull Over
(I don’t really understand these and probably did them wrong.)

Douchey Jed North Tank really let’s the chesticles pop. But lol, it’s excessively low-cut. Better for chest day next time.

Mustache is for tonight’s Halloween party. I’m going as “Omni-Man”. So we’ll see how it goes. Coworker is known for ragers. I’m going to be chill and not chicken out, not participate fully (no drinks or smokes for me) but not runaway immediately either.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 23, 2021)

dted23 said:


> View attachment 14560
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's on the drug menu for this rager?  Perhaps you should invite some ugbb friends.


----------



## Trump (Oct 23, 2021)

dted23 said:


> View attachment 14560
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did we not already know you was gay, it’s so obvious ha ha


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 23, 2021)

Trump said:


> How did we not already know you was gay, it’s so obvious ha ha


Well, the light filter here is one I definitely don’t normally use. Sigh.

On the other hand, I’m now free to go as douchey as I want at the gym with what I wear. That’s nice.

I catch myself saying “these shorts are kinda gay…” then go “…and WHO CARES!?!”.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 23, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> What's on the drug menu for this rager?  Perhaps you should invite some ugbb friends.


I’m pretty clean-cut.

By drugs I mean: “marijuana” in the form of bongs/edibles (actually IDK what’s in those).

I won’t partake, but I’ll hang.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 26, 2021)

10/25/21
Rested yesterday. Too fatigued in general. Physically and emotionally.
PR bench on Friday, hard back day on Saturday, rest on Sunday.

So naturally today, with my schedule cleared, sleeves, squat shoes, and new pump cover ready I went for a squat PR.

I was texting friends, getting a thumb pump and wasn’t paying attention during warm ups.

I went from 225 to 405 during warmups and panicked in the hole. My PR was 425, so 405 is heavy for me.

I thought “I’m so weak”. Then realized my error.

I got hyped. Got a spotter I could trust.

Got 435. That’s +10 to my squat PR and my top lifts now total 1205!!!!!!

Now I’m gonna try to hit them all in the same week. Not a platform, but good enough for me. 2021 goal was all in same day.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 27, 2021)

10/26/21
505
500 would have been existing PR and meant I hit my goal for 1200 total.

I aimed high. Especially after squat PR only YESTERDAY. Prob not enough rest.


----------



## Yano (Oct 27, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 10/26/21
> 505
> 500 would have been existing PR and meant I hit my goal for 1200 total.
> 
> I aimed high. Especially after squat PR only YESTERDAY. Prob not enough rest.


Won't be long and you'll nail that for sure it had good speed off the floor for sure.


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 27, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 10/26/21
> 505
> 500 would have been existing PR and meant I hit my goal for 1200 total.
> 
> I aimed high. Especially after squat PR only YESTERDAY. Prob not enough rest.


Next time just finish the rep bro

Jk. Nice pull. 545 inbound


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 27, 2021)

Nice work bro.


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 27, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 10/26/21
> 505
> 500 would have been existing PR and meant I hit my goal for 1200 total.
> 
> I aimed high. Especially after squat PR only YESTERDAY. Prob not enough rest.


Its close


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 30, 2021)

10/29/21
BW: 204

I am getting back on program tomorrow.
But…
I did it.
I hit one more Bench Pr (+5 from Friday last week) for 280.

That sealed the deal:
1215 Total!!! I broke 1200 with my three lifts within a week. (Not one day, so what?!?)

Bench is up 30lbs since Sept
Squat is up 10lbs at 435
Dead is even. At 500


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 30, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 10/29/21
> BW: 204
> 
> I am getting back on program tomorrow.
> ...


You a beast!  I'm going to go on Amazon and purchase some clips for the bench press.  My right arm always over powers my left and I can never hold the bar straight.  Maybe I will take some videos of my pushing up 185 lbs with the bitch clips on.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 31, 2021)

Progress Thread (different cycles):
Jan 19, 2020 190 Natty 








						5-A0366-A2-EF17-4348-9-C52-171-AD756218-B
					

Image 5-A0366-A2-EF17-4348-9-C52-171-AD756218-B hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




July 11,2020. 206 Test and dbol








						F83-BEA47-FD75-4-CA7-8285-1-B050-A0-F81-A9
					

Image F83-BEA47-FD75-4-CA7-8285-1-B050-A0-F81-A9 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Oct 1, 2020. 205 Test and dbol








						43-FA62-C1-2-FBC-4982-9-E7-F-6926-DB4-B9-AF0
					

Image 43-FA62-C1-2-FBC-4982-9-E7-F-6926-DB4-B9-AF0 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




FEb 9, 2021 198. PCT. Planned on staying off forever. About to be married.








						3-F90-BA1-E-7473-46-D4-BA35-3-BF5-DCE3-C319
					

Image 3-F90-BA1-E-7473-46-D4-BA35-3-BF5-DCE3-C319 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




April 3, 2021 210 Test and Tren








						AA3514-B1-15-C7-470-D-B52-B-B02-B3766-F6-C6
					

Image AA3514-B1-15-C7-470-D-B52-B-B02-B3766-F6-C6 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




July 20, 2021 187 Test And Tren (and depressed)








						8-DDC197-D-F2-C0-4-A7-F-B544-614-FAD9-E2-C6-E
					

Image 8-DDC197-D-F2-C0-4-A7-F-B544-614-FAD9-E2-C6-E hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Sept 18, 2021 193 Cruised








						AAE5156-F-FF1-D-405-C-9655-F4-D57-D1-F19-DB
					

Image AAE5156-F-FF1-D-405-C-9655-F4-D57-D1-F19-DB hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Oct 20, 2021 205 Starting Test and Deca








						72-A43-F99-930-C-4-D59-9-BA2-4-A8-F27564212
					

Image 72-A43-F99-930-C-4-D59-9-BA2-4-A8-F27564212 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Current 203 Test and Deca








						61-DC7-AA2-2-BF3-4214-A521-D144-D9540-A89
					

Image 61-DC7-AA2-2-BF3-4214-A521-D144-D9540-A89 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 31, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Progress Thread (different cycles):
> Jan 19, 2020 190 Natty
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent progress roadmap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 2, 2021)

11/1/21
BW: 201

Today was back on track for hitting controlled reps. I did lunges and hack squat which I rarely do because they’re so hard.

My balance sucks. So my feet are cramped from trying to balance.

Hack Squat:
5x10x225

Lunges with a Barbell:
5x10 each leg x65

Calve Extensions:
7x10x70

Leg Extensions:
5x10x??

Hamstring Curls:
5x10x??

More Calve Extensions:
5x10x??

Dumbbell Goblet Squat:
5x10x40


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 10, 2021)

Serious life drama lately.

*Yesterday;*
Today, gosh.
Legs

Hack squat machine
3x10x135
1x10x155
1x10x165
1x10x155
1x15x135

Lunges
3x10x25lbs
Until I fell over. I was burnt and my balance sucks

Glute bridges with barbell
4x10x95

Leg extension machine

Hamstring curl machine

Calve raises

Lower back extensions

*Two Days Ago*
Yesterday:
Supported face down incline dumbbbell curls
5x10x20

Cable bar overhand curls

Rope cable tricep pull downs

Cable bicep curls

Rope tricep extensions overhead

Bench body weight tricep push-ups

Shoulder press

*Three Days Ago*
Visually my arms lag

I am also aiming for chest and back thickness

Two days ago;
Back

Incline bench reverse delt flies
5x10x10

Incline bench rows
5x10x10

Rope face pulls
5x10x25

T-bar rows
10xbar
10x (plus) 25
10x50
10x75
10x100
10x75
10x50
15x25

Bicep preacher curls
5x10x30


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 10, 2021)

I’m hovering around 203lbs
Anxiety had me eating less.

I now have the next month ahead of administrative leave. So more gym time.

I’m aiming to bring up my arm size, upper body thickness. And obviously everything in general. Ha.

Today, after the extensive arm workout, I can feel my triceps a tiny bit which I haven’t in forever. So that’s cool, it was a solid workout.

I’ll probably hit back today.

This is from three days ago;


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 10, 2021)

dted23 said:


> View attachment 15159
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gettin thick brotha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 11, 2021)

11/10/21
Shoulders

Buddy doesn’t mess around. Consistently showing off and I can’t keep up. My arms will be dead tomorrow.

Machine Press Warm Up
Incline Smith Machine Press
3x10x135
1x10x205
2x10x185
2x10x135

Dumbbell Lateral Raise Drop Sets
4 times: 10x30, 10x25, 10x20, 10x15, 10x10

PUMP AND DEAD

Reverse Cable Rear Delt Flies
5x10x20

Shrugs with Plates
5x10x90

Shrugs with Smith Machine
3x15x135

Rear Delt Flies Machine
5x10x??


----------



## TomJ (Nov 11, 2021)

looking pretty classic bro, keep it up!


----------



## CJ (Nov 11, 2021)

dted23 said:


> View attachment 15167
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a really nice shape. I hate you.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 11, 2021)

Thanks, I feel like I look like a dwarf. Def not big, just defined a bit.

Someone a while ago said “soon you’ll be in CJ’s league.” But I haven’t checked your log for pics to compare anyways. 


CJ275 said:


> You have a really nice shape. I hate you.


----------



## CJ (Nov 11, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Thanks, I feel like I look like a dwarf. Def not big, just defined a bit.
> 
> Someone a while ago said “soon you’ll be in CJ’s league.” But I haven’t checked your log for pics to compare anyways.


You're way beyond me, I saw you waving as you blew right past me.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 11, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You're way beyond me, I saw you waving as you blew right past me.


Dang, I thought you were a big guy. I’ll dig for a pic.

I just don’t see it. I see progress but not much else. Feel like a noodle without a pump. My bulk hasn’t progressed either.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 11, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Dang, I thought you were a big guy. I’ll dig for a pic.
> 
> I just don’t see it. I see progress but not much else. Feel like a noodle without a pump. My bulk hasn’t progressed either.


@CJ275 is one sexy fncker, has nice abs


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 11, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> @CJ275 is one sexy fncker, has nice abs


Don’t rub it in, I don’t have abs and won’t during a bulk either


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 11, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Don’t rub it in, I don’t have abs and won’t during a bulk either


I wouldn't kick you out of bed...


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 11, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I wouldn't kick you out of bed...


Stop. Lol.

I wish I had abs, but it’s the cost I’m willing to pay to get yoked.


----------



## CJ (Nov 11, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Stop. Lol.
> 
> I wish I had abs, but it’s the cost I’m willing to pay to get yoked.


Abs go by by in the winter, lower back muffin top fat takes their place. 😆


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 11, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Abs go by by in the winter, lower back muffin top fat takes their place. 😆


Fortunately I don’t have that either. Aiming for upper body thickness

Dug up your 5 month progress log. Good cut.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 11, 2021)

11/11/21
BW: 203

Bench Machine Press
1x10x135
1x10x185
1x10x225
1x10x275
1x5x315
1x5x275
1x10x225
1x10x185
1x15x135

Machine Decline Press
5x10x??

Cable Flies
5x10x30 Downward
5x10x30 Middle
5x10x20 Upward

Bicep Curls
5x10x27.5

Lat Pull Downs Reverse Grip
3x10x140






Buddy told me that my back is overwhelming my arms aesthetically and I need to hit arms more. He recommended more curls and reverse pull downs.


----------



## CJ (Nov 11, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 11/11/21
> BW: 203
> 
> Bench Machine Press
> ...


I say don't worry about lagging body parts until you're a beast, cuz then you'll actually know what your lagging body parts are.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 13, 2021)

11/12/21
Legs

I have been hitting more volume and variety to blow legs up in size and probably strength.

Hack Squat Machine (added 90lbs compared to last week, noob gains, nervous system)
2x10x135
1x10x185
1x10x225
2x10x275
1x10x225
1x10x185
1x10x135

Bulgarian Split Squats
These are hard for me, balance is tough.
5x10x40

Calve Raises
5x10x??

Single Foot Leg Press
5x10x135

Goblet Squat
5x10x40


----------



## CJ (Nov 13, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 11/12/21
> Legs
> 
> I have been hitting more volume and variety to blow legs up in size and probably strength.
> ...


For the Bulg Split Squats, for balance hold a DB in the hand of the working leg, use your off hand to hold onto a rack for balance.

Or so them in the Smith Machine.

It's night and day when your balanced, you will get SOOOOO much more out of the exercise. It's like squatting on solid ground vs on a Bosu ball, it's that much of a difference.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 13, 2021)

11/13/21
BW: 199

Gym was extremely busy today for some reason. Packed and very hot.

Felt really down on myself, like I’m not making any growth progress as the scale slips. Feeling small. Sad. Working on feeling less emasculated.

Back
Warmup on Machine High Rows
Warm Up on Machine pull downs

Barbell Rows
2x10x135
2x10x205
1x10x255
1x5x275
1x5x295
1x5x275
1x19x225

Dumbbell rows
2x10x60
1x10x85
2x10x100

Cable Pull Downs
5x10x140

Machine high rows
4x10x??


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 13, 2021)

I’m gonna try to hit abs more.
I’ve been slacking since Sept when I stopped cutting.
They’re weak.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 16, 2021)

11/15/21
BW: 203
2400 calories from breakfast and lunch

Pump didn’t survive my steam room time, but it was decent.

Rope Face Pulls
1x10x20
1x10x30
1x10x45
4x10x55

Tricep Rope pull downs:
5x10x55

Dumbbell bench press:
2x10x30
1x10x52.5
3x10x70
1x10x 30

Overhead dumbbell press:
3x10x30

Dumbbell shoulder lateral raises:
3x10x20

Cable decline flies
1x10x15
1x10x20
1x10x25
1x10x30
4x10x35

Cable incline flies
3x10x15

Bicep curls:
4x10x20

Shrugs:
3x10x65






I had a lot of text conversations going, so figured I should rack the weights and go home.

I’m nowhere near there, but a few complimented me and have called me CBum this month due to the mustache.

But I did realize. I’m either close or surpassing my previous fitness goal: Zac Efron. Granted, I’m not Winstrol shredded for Baywatch (he looked way unhealthy). But I saw neighbors and was like: “wait, he doesn’t look so big to me anymore.”


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 17, 2021)

11/16/21
BW: 201

Well todays plan didn’t happen and it’s my fault.

Breakfast fell to the wayside because veterinarian called and urged an ASAP vaccination for rabies for the dog because they were going to be slammed busy for the next two weeks.

Lunch and leg day (with traps, arms, and abs) workout midday didn’t happen because I wanted to spend time with my guy.

So then I had a crappy dinner and tried to hit the gym anyways. Different gym, later in the evening. Waaaaay too busy to do anything.

Squats:
1x10xbar
1x10x135
1x10x225
3x10x275
Line of people waiting for rack, I handed it off

I wanted to hack squat. Like for that.

Calve Raises:
5x10x100

Bicep Curl Machine:
5x10x30
These weirdly burned bad

Elbow Supported Hanging Leg Raises
5x10

Oblique Twist Machine (lower half. Which matters because I get dizzy moving my head back and forth in the machine where the upper half twists).
3x10x100

I began cramping pretty bad at set 2.

I’ll hit it harder tomorrow.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 18, 2021)

11/17/21
BW: 200

Today I’ll likely hit 3500+ calories which is good.

Bagel and cereal for breakfast with Ultra Soy milk

Fried rice with steak for lunch

Thanksgiving potluck for dinner

I got bloodwork done for liver. It was $5 and I was getting drawn anyways. Let’s see if any difference can be seen from >1 week without Tren.

I hit a few groups today.

DB Shrugs;
3x10x50
3x10x75

Close Foot Hack Squat Machine
3x10x135
3x10x225

Underhand Pull Downs:
3x10x110
3x10x150
3x8x180

Rope Cable Shrugs
3x10x25
3x10x35 (heavier than it sounds)

Bicep Curl Machine
3x10x35
3x10x50


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 18, 2021)

This is coming from a misplaced external sense of fragile tenuous masculinity.

But how likely is it that my continued AAS use will produce additional body hair growth?


----------



## TODAY (Nov 18, 2021)

dted23 said:


> This is coming from a misplaced external sense of fragile tenuous masculinity.
> 
> But how likely is it that my continued AAS use will produce additional body hair growth?


Have you experienced any extra body hair growth thus far? If not, I'd bet that you never will.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 18, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Have you experienced any extra body hair growth thus far? If not, I'd bet that you never will.


Tough to say, I definitely have more from 28 to 30. But I shaved from 28-29. So idk.


----------



## TODAY (Nov 18, 2021)

I became exponentially hairier within the first year of exogenous hormone use, but it plateaued and hasn't increased in many years.

Pretty sure that my last run of tren made my pubes longer, but YMMV


----------



## TomJ (Nov 20, 2021)

dted23 said:


> This is coming from a misplaced external sense of fragile tenuous masculinity.
> 
> But how likely is it that my continued AAS use will produce additional body hair growth?


I'm not as deep into it as you, and I'd guess my starting point was less hairy, but I have noticed for me at least that this first cycle has made my chest and body hair grow like crazy. 

Way hairier now than when I was natty.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 23, 2021)

11/22/21
BW: 200
Day 1 of MK-677 25mg

Within an hour I was starving hungry.
I haven’t had dinner (chicken chili with rice) or my mass gainer shake (described elsewhere multiple times).

I expect to reach above 4000 calories today, which is very impressive given I struggle between the 2k and 3k mark daily.

Appetite is a frequent stumbling block to my progress. So I really hope to break a plateau fast in my weight and mass, which hasn’t din about a month or more.

I did have a toilet blowout… but I don’t know that’s it’s the result of the quart of milk I drank, because it’s lactose free.

Yesterday, I went roller skating and my inner leg adductors got WORE OUT. Also, my toes blistered a little.

Today was legs:

Leg extensions: (three sets: toes out, toes up, toes in)
2x20x30

Hamstrings:
7x8x60

Hack squat machine:
5x10x155

Smith machine lunges:
5x10x95

Calve raises:
5x10x90


----------



## CJ (Nov 23, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Leg extensions: (three sets: toes out, toes up, toes in)
> 2x20x30


I HIGHLY recommend that you stop doing leg extensions with your legs twisted in or out. You will eventually run into knee issues.

Your knee is a hinge joint, it only goes one way, if you force it to go a different direction, wear and tear will happen.

Think of it like a door hinge, if you repeatedly open and close that door while hanging off of it, that hinge is eventually going to start squeaking or pull away from the jamb. 

The leg extension machine only goes straight up and straight down. If you fight that, all you're doing is putting stress on the knees.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I HIGHLY recommend that you stop doing leg extensions with your legs twisted in or out. You will eventually run into knee issues.
> 
> Your knee is a hinge joint, it only goes one way, if you force it to go a different direction, wear and tear will happen.
> 
> ...


Ok, saw that online and thought to try it. I agree, it was very difficult. I won’t do that. What you’re saying makes total sense. I should have thought of that.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 23, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Ok, saw that online and thought to try it. I agree, it was very difficult. I won’t do that. What you’re saying makes total sense. I should have thought of that.


It's old-school methodology. People used to think you could isolate different portions of the quad by doing so. 

We know this is not the case, and so do most people. Whoever is suggesting it today probably shouldn't be suggesting anything.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 23, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Ok, saw that online and thought to try it. I agree, it was very difficult. I won’t do that. What you’re saying makes total sense. I should have thought of that.


who ever told you do that was wrong.  You can only do that on leg press if you want to build all three quad heads.  Old skool way tho and includes hypersetting

Edit:  ..the foot angle applies only for the inward foot angle, not outward (you will blow out knee)


----------



## CJ (Nov 23, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> who ever told you do that was wrong.  You can only do that on leg press if you want to build all three quad heads.  Old skool way tho and includes hypersetting


I don't agree with that either.

All 3 vastus muscles originate on the femur, and insert at the same place, the patella tendon.

It's impossible to shorten one muscle more that the other two.

I'm excluding the rec fem from this statement, as it's not effectively targeted in this exercise anyway.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I don't agree with that either.
> 
> All 3 vastus muscles originate on the femur, and insert at the same place, the patella tendon.
> 
> ...



I guess we will have to have a leg sesh together someday to make sure we are speaking the same language...


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 27, 2021)

11/26/21
BW: 207

Back Day
Barbell Rows
3x10x135
2x10x185
2x10x135

Lat Pull Down
3x10x140
3x10x160

One Arm Cable Row
5x10x50

On Incline Bench, Reverse
Superman’s, Reverse Flies, and Rows super sets
5x10x12.5

Dumbbell Rows
5x10x75


----------



## CJ (Nov 28, 2021)

Thought of you watching this video, reminded me of your bench 1rm testing frequency...


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 28, 2021)

TomJ said:


> It's old-school methodology. People used to think you could isolate different portions of the quad by doing so.
> 
> We know this is not the case, and so do most people. Whoever is suggesting it today probably shouldn't be suggesting anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Cmon bro next you'll be saying we can't work our inner pecs by doing cable crossovers or some shit but we all know the truth!


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 28, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I don't agree with that either.
> 
> All 3 vastus muscles originate on the femur, and insert at the same place, the patella tendon.
> 
> ...


Listen to this man, he knows some good shit.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 29, 2021)

11/28/21
Worried about work-stuff tomorrow, since vacation is over and things pick back up. I hope things improve and ho back to normal.

Also, I’m wore out a bit. Last night was late as my mind raced. I asked my guy to be my boyfriend and finally “came out” to the random peeps on social media: like aunts, neighbors, folks you don’t often see. It’s done now. Should feel like a relief, but only feels like the shadow of one.

Leg Day, low energy.

Hack Squat Machine:
2x10x165
2x10x215
2x10x265

Hamstring Curl Machine:
5x10x50
3x10x20 single leg

Quad Extensuon a machine;
5x10x60

Seated Calf Raises:
5x10x70

Russian thingies, I forget what they’re called. Rasputin dance things side to side.
4x10x25


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 29, 2021)

11/29/21
Bench: 290
+10 from Halloween






That goal of 300/305 IS SO CLOSE NOW


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 30, 2021)

@Trendkill the post above is my bench PR video

I assumed you saw it, since you started offering form tips


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 30, 2021)

I did see it. I didn’t realize it was the same one you posted in chat earlier. Unless I’m missing something?


----------



## PZT (Nov 30, 2021)

Ted I think if you just torque your elbows in before you descend you would start smashing presses. Like snapping a twig as your pulling out of the rack.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 30, 2021)

PZT said:


> Ted I think if you just torque your elbows in before you descend you would start smashing presses. Like snapping a twig as your pulling out of the rack.


I’ve heard this before, but because it’s 3-dimensional, I didn’t know which direction to bend the bar. Toward me, away from me, but now I understand towards my toes


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 30, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I’ve heard this before, but because it’s 3-dimensional, I didn’t know which direction to bend the bar. Toward me, away from me, but now I understand towards my toes


That is a great queue.  Snap that twig and use your lats to pull the bar out of the rack.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 30, 2021)

Tried to get some Sun today. Not much time.


----------



## CJ (Nov 30, 2021)

dted23 said:


> View attachment 15780
> View attachment 15781
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, well I had to scrape my windows this morning. Don't be jealous!!!  ❄️☃️❄️


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Yeah, well I had to scrape my windows this morning. Don't be jealous!!!  ❄️☃️❄️


Well, I’m in drought-land. I may be a refugee in my lifetime

We’ve had 2” of rain this year.


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 2, 2021)

12/1/21
December!!?!?!









						EDA33-F1-C-A8-BF-4943-BFA9-F019105-B4221
					

Image EDA33-F1-C-A8-BF-4943-BFA9-F019105-B4221 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Back Day
I hit reverse rows on bench to practice back drive and row posture.
5x10x80

Perpendicular grip pull downs:
5x10x140

One handed low cable rows
5x10x60 (prob 30)

Face pulls
5x10x80 (prob 40)

Reverse rows
5x10xbody weight

High row machine:
5x10x80

Low row machine
3x10x80

Prob could have gone harder today though. Pump was tight at first but I got looser as I went.

I really want to do whatever it takes to hit 305 on bench ASAP.


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 8, 2021)

12/8/21
BW 210

Back Day





Barbell rows:
5x10x185

T Bar rows
10x45
10x70
10x95
3x10x115

Assisted pull ups
5x10x-70

Cable rows
5x10x60

Y overhead trap raises
5x10x15

Dumbbell reverse flies and supermans
5x10x12.5


----------



## PZT (Dec 9, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> That is a great queue.  Snap that twig and use your lats to pull the bar out of the rack.


yeah I tell my peeps like breaking a stick over your knee


----------



## Yano (Dec 10, 2021)

PZT said:


> yeah I tell my peeps like breaking a stick over your knee


One of the best cue's I've ever heard , Ed Coan - ' Open your taint '


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 10, 2021)

12/10/21
BW: 210

Back Day
Controlled barbell rows
5x10x115

Lat Pull Downs
5x10x180

Shoulder width low rows cable
5x10x70

Low row machine
5x10x60

Reverse flies
5x10x12.5

Super mans:
4x10x12.5

Lat pull overs 
5x10x60

Assisted pull ups
5x10x-70

Bicep curlsC slow, 10th rep pause
5x10x25

Dumbbell rows
5x10x60

Underwhelming pump








						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




I’m am kinda happy with how it’s going though, I feel like I’m starting to look a little thick even before working out like in this pic.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 10, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 12/10/21
> BW: 210
> 
> Back Day
> ...


Most muscular is looking better. Your delts we're really popping hard towards the end of the pose.

I like to butt my fists together when I do it. It opens up the torso to let me see a little bit of lat, and makes me look bigger than if I brought my arms further in.


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 10, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Most muscular is looking better. Your delts we're really popping hard towards the end of the pose.
> 
> I like to butt my fists together when I do it. It opens up the torso to let me see a little bit of lat, and makes me look bigger than if I brought my arms further in.


I’ll practice it. Take that advice and try next time I hit chest. Prob Sunday.

Haven’t heard from work, so it’s gonna be another waiting-weekend


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 14, 2021)

12/13/21
BW: 211








						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Back Day;
Assisted Pull Ups: 3x10x-70
Deficit Desdlifts; 3x10x225, 3x8x275, 1x5x275

Bent Over Barbell Rows:
2x8x135
2x8x115

Low Rows Machine;
5x10x110

Rows Machine:
3x10x2 plates per arm, 3x10x3 plates per arm

Shrugs per arm
5x10x75
5x10x45 with pause

Pull Downs:
3x10x160

Assisted chin ups:
3x10x-50


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 14, 2021)

dted23 said:


> 12/13/21
> BW: 211
> 
> 
> ...



Did you do traps? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 14, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Did you do traps?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I tried, I did some shrugs.


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 14, 2021)

12/14/21
BW: 211 (214 last night)

Chest Day
Dumbbell Flies and Squeeze-together and lower-middle-Press super set
5x10 eachx27.5

Cable Flies
5x10x20 middle chest

Tricep extensions
5x10x50

Plate middle chest squeeze and press
x30

Cable pull down on bench, reverse bench
5x10x80
Hamstrings cramped, probably from yesterdays deficit deadlifts

Spider curls
5x10x27.5

Lateral raise cables
5x10x20

Lateral raise dumbbells
5x10x15

Assisted dips
3x10x-70









						12/14/21 BW: 211 Chest Day
					

Watch "12/14/21 BW: 211 Chest Day" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 15, 2021)

It’s not related to weightlifting, because I’ve always been this way.

Anyone else just SHAKEY?

As in, your hands have a unsteadiness to them at all times? People ask me if I’m hypoglycemic or tired frequently when I gesture, because my hands shake.

It’s worse when I’m tired or hungry, emotional or pumped-up. 

Only once did I ask my doctor when I was younger and he was like: you’re fine.

It doesn’t interfere with anything other than I can’t do the freeze-frame challenges on social media a few years ago.

I call it my Michael J Fox impersonation, but it’s not that severe.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 15, 2021)

dted23 said:


> It’s not related to weightlifting, because I’ve always been this way.
> 
> Anyone else just SHAKEY?
> 
> ...


I have a co-worker that has something similar. Hands shake frequently for no reason or explaination. Runs in his family apparently. 

Some kind of nervous disorder is my guess for him. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 15, 2021)

dted23 said:


> It’s not related to weightlifting, because I’ve always been this way.
> 
> Anyone else just SHAKEY?
> 
> ...



Like párkinsons? That what my uncle passed away from earlier this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano (Dec 16, 2021)

dted23 said:


> It’s not related to weightlifting, because I’ve always been this way.
> 
> Anyone else just SHAKEY?
> 
> ...


I have tremors in my hands some times my arms, my face , i'll drop what ever i'm holding or my hand palsy's out and what ever is in it goes flying. Mines neurological , some days are fine it doesnt bother me at all , others it gets really annoying.


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 18, 2021)

This board is a great resource and community. It’s been a tremendous support.

But I’ve used too much of a good thing.
I’m gonna refocus on my own habits: I will spend less time here.

I’ve got the settings in place on my device: I have a daily time limit and will be spending significantly less time on the board for the foreseeable future.

I hope the time I don’t spend mindlessly scrolling or chatting, becomes time resting, being mindful, reading, or something healthier for me.

It’s my own fault that spending time but largely social media has warped my sense of reality. So I’m working to improve. I’m giving myself the bare minimum time to avoid missing DM’s or check for updates.

But I’m trying to cut out the mindless scroll.
We’ll see how long that sticks.


----------



## CJ (Dec 18, 2021)

dted23 said:


> This board is a great resource and community. It’s been a tremendous support.
> 
> But I’ve used too much of a good thing.
> I’m gonna refocus on my own habits: I will spend less time here.
> ...


Good plan. Real life > Phone screen easily.


----------



## Yano (Dec 18, 2021)

I can completely understand this on a few levels. I think it's a great idea to get some reality time in just don't disappear you're one of the folks I look forward to conversing with around this place.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Good plan. Real life > Phone screen easily.


I feel attacked somehow 😂


----------



## CJ (Dec 18, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I feel attacked somehow 😂


My phone rolled it's virtual eyes at me as I typed it.


----------



## TODAY (Dec 18, 2021)

dted23 said:


> This board is a great resource and community. It’s been a tremendous support.
> 
> But I’ve used too much of a good thing.
> I’m gonna refocus on my own habits: I will spend less time here.
> ...


As much as I enjoy seeing you active around here, I 100% support and respect this decision. You do you. We'll be here whenever you see fit to grace us with your presence.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 18, 2021)

You need to take care of your mang and your life. This is just recreational, business for others. For whatever you come here for, don’t forget the little people. Those who have helped you with where you are today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 18, 2021)

Mental health needs to be a priority. Screen time doesn't usually corellate to positive mental health for most people.


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 27, 2021)

Today I pinned the start of my cruise.

I’m coming off of Deca, Test, and Mast.

Now I will be on Test Cyp only. 100mg pinned twice a week for 200 weekly.

The Deca will take a while to clear my system, I’m sure.

My bulk failed because I was inconsistent and stalled out. I let other factors in my life consume me and defeat my plans to eat plenty and eat big.

I am NOT cutting. But I fully expect to lose pounds as the gear wears down. Today, I weighed in at 208. Depending on the day I’m somewhere between 208 and 214 the past few weeks. About as heavy as I have ever been. 

I want to hold the weight and recomp around here. Continue to slow bulk.

I want to reach 220 BW, I’m not as big as I’d like to be. 220 probably won’t be enough either, but that’s my goal post.

This bulk I have added some meat to my quads and biceps especially. People have commented specifically on my biceps in person, gym bros and normies both. I know they’ve grown .5” this calendar year. Which is good. They’re still only 16” with a pump and flex.


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 30, 2021)

I’ve been whining the past three days about glute pain, VG, where I pinned last.

It’s really sore. I hobble when I walk, brace and flinch as I get in and out of the car. It hurts like a deep bruise.

Last pin was 7 days ago.

It’s visibly swelled, not to others, but facing the mirror dead-on it’s larger than it’s counter-part, it is also now vascular in a way the otherside isn’t.

I still don’t think it’s infected, it’s not getting worse, but not better either. It’s worst when I’ve sat still for an extended period of time.

It’s not any hotter than the rest of my body to the touch. I massage gun it for temporary relief. I took some Tylenol.

Any other ideas?


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 30, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I’ve been whining the past three days about glute pain, VG, where I pinned last.
> 
> It’s really sore. I hobble when I walk, brace and flinch as I get in and out of the car. It hurts like a deep bruise.
> 
> ...



It sounds like you didn’t work it in long enough when you pinned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ (Dec 30, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I’ve been whining the past three days about glute pain, VG, where I pinned last.
> 
> It’s really sore. I hobble when I walk, brace and flinch as I get in and out of the car. It hurts like a deep bruise.
> 
> ...


I get that every single injection, every single product I've used, including pharmacy. I have to plan my pinning spots around upcoming workouts. Usually bad for about 2-3 days, then just sore but manageable for 1-2 more. Only delts don't get it for some reason. 

I feel your pain.


----------



## Yano (Dec 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I get that every single injection, every single product I've used, including pharmacy. I have to plan my pinning spots around upcoming workouts. Usually bad for about 2-3 days, then just sore but manageable for 1-2 more. Only delts don't get it for some reason.
> 
> I feel your pain.


Even from using those tiny ass slin pins ? damn dude. If it hurts like that next time you're gonna shave might I suggest ...


----------



## CJ (Dec 30, 2021)

Yano said:


> Even from using those tiny ass slin pins ? damn dude. If it hurts like that next time you're gonna shave might I suggest ...
> View attachment 16688


Already shaved, I'm like a pink naked piglet with a beard right now. 🐖🐷


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Yano (Jan 1, 2022)

dted23 said:


> View attachment 16809


Right on man ! Well done !!


----------



## CJ (Jan 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> View attachment 16809


Crazy how much progress you see when the pics are side by side. 

I said it before and I'll say it again, you're going to be a beast in a few years!!!


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 2, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> Crazy how much progress you see when the pics are side by side.
> 
> I said it before and I'll say it again, you're going to be a beast in a few years!!!


I need to accept that it will take time. I’m not patient.


----------



## CJ (Jan 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I need to accept that it will take time. I’m not patient.


Lucky you don't have a choice. Can't rush it, can only keep the ship sailing in the right direction.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 2, 2022)

2022 is your year to shine man!


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 3, 2022)

1/3/22
BW: 204

Back Day




I look flatter, but I see some definition in middle back I don’t normally. Could be less food in me, pre-lunch, could be Deca weaning off slowly. It’s like Day 10 post blast.

DB Rows:
10x30, 10x47.5, 10x60, 10x80, 3x10x90

Low Cable rows
5x10x70

Cable Pull downs
5x10x120

Cable Chin Ups
5x10x120

Trap Shrugs
5x10x145

Lat Pull Overs/down
3x10x60

Back hyperextensions
(Took these easy because glute is only recovering)
3x10xBW


----------



## TODAY (Jan 3, 2022)

dted23 said:


> 1/3/22
> BW: 204
> 
> Back Day
> ...


Goddamn, you've got the makings of a truly excellent v-taper going coming through.

Fantastic work, man.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 3, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Goddamn, you've got the makings of a truly excellent v-taper going coming through.
> 
> Fantastic work, man.


Thanks, that’s certainly a genetic advantage I have is high wide lats and shoulders.

I don’t want to, but if I cut my 34” waist to BB’er proportions it’s help.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 3, 2022)

What’s the difference between these two?

Genetics, food, gear, time training, programming, all of the above?

Why does it seem like at best someday I could look like pic one rather than ever looking like pic two?


----------



## Send0 (Jan 3, 2022)

dted23 said:


> View attachment 16921
> View attachment 16922
> 
> What’s the difference between these two?
> ...


Pic 1 looks possibly like he may be natty.

Beyond that I would say years of training, amount of food, and genetics... with all other things being equal.


----------



## CJ (Jan 4, 2022)

dted23 said:


> View attachment 16921
> View attachment 16922
> 
> What’s the difference between these two?
> ...


Looks like about a 50 lb difference to me. 🤣


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 8, 2022)

Day 4 of vacation, I’m down to 196 despite vacation food mindset.
If the scale doesn’t mean anything: yay. But the mirror makes me look really deflated in a bad way :/


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 8, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Day 4 of vacation, I’m down to 196 despite vacation food mindset.
> If the scale doesn’t mean anything: yay. But the mirror makes me look really deflated in a bad way :/



Did you PCT properly? Are you off gear?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 8, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Did you PCT properly? Are you off gear?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I’m cruising for the first tiem


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 9, 2022)

1/9/22
BW: 195

I was worried about shrinking and becoming weak. I’m like three weeks off Deca and 2 weeks on cruise. So not quite at bottom yet.

That said, vacation and a strained glute (or really bad Pip) meant limping through Christmas and New Years. Then I traveled, walked a ton, and flew on tight planes, so legs didn’t rest that well either.

No good workouts for the past two weeks made me nervous and my dysmorphia worse.

Today helped set my mind to a little ease, only a little discomfort by the end of the hour.

Leg Press:
10x185
10x275
10x365
3x10x455

Calve Raise:
5x10x45

Goblet Squats:
5x10x35

Leg Extensions:
Didn’t really pay attention, focused on stuffy nose, and didn’t want to strain knees too bad

Hamstring Curls:
Same as above, knee tingled, so stopped

Hanging Leg raises
5x10 could have done more
Might make an permanent fixture, they really aggravate my stomach though


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 11, 2022)

I didn’t handle my stress well at all yesterday or today.

I’m really emotionally worn down.

I tried to tough it out, because I’m starting to approach 3 weeks since a decent work out. Which adds to my anxiety and dysmorphia.

Still haven’t heard from work, told my pastor I’m done hashing out my sexuality over coffee with him, beating myself up.

I’m gonna go home and try to read something. I skipped meals today, no appetite. Breathe.

At least my mom and sister encouraged me; saying I’m doing my best.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 12, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Still haven’t heard from work, told my pastor I’m done hashing out my sexuality over coffee with him, beating myself up.
> 
> I’m gonna go home and try to read something. I skipped meals today, no appetite. Breathe.


I'm proud of you for this. Never let someone make you feel like less of a person, even if their misguided attempt was intended to be positive.

This is the type of strength I've always known you've had. You are a good person. I'm sorry for my tough love lately. It kills me to see you like that. I'll do better to keep a lid on it, and not add to your stress.

Keep at it brother. There's no mountain to big for you, I know it.


----------



## Yano (Jan 12, 2022)

While you are looking for things to read , give Letters from a Stoic by Seneca a glance ,, maybe give Meditations by Marcus Aurelius a look over  or try The Discourses of Epicetus , it was written down by his assistant but you'll find it under his name, Epicetus.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 12, 2022)

On my way to gym.

Should I change my username to TeddyBear? Oso?
Feel like it works on a few levels and it’s dumb too

My current username is basically gibberish with a number, so I’d ditch the numbers. “Dted” doesn’t mean anything to me.

Internet, one source, unverified, says grizzlies win against gorillas. That’s fun.

Or suggestions!!!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 13, 2022)

dted23 said:


> On my way to gym.
> 
> Should I change my username to TeddyBear? Oso?
> Feel like it works on a few levels and it’s dumb too
> ...



I asked Mugzy to change mine to Tomás Payné; I want to keep the initials TP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imthedaddy (Jan 13, 2022)

dted23 said:


> On my way to gym.
> 
> Should I change my username to TeddyBear? Oso?
> Feel like it works on a few levels and it’s dumb too
> ...


Grrrrrr!


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 14, 2022)

1/14/22
BW: 200

Arms and Chest Day

Machine Flat Press; alternating arms
4x20x90 per side

DB flies flat
5x10x27.5

Tricep Extensions
5x10x25 each arm

DB Curl:
5x10x37.5

Fore Arm focused curls
5x10x15

Converging Press
5x10x60 each side

Cable Flies
5x10x25


----------



## CJ (Jan 15, 2022)

dted23 said:


> 1/14/22
> BW: 200
> 
> Arms and Chest Day
> ...


You have waaaay more balls than I do. I could never run through some poses if people were around. 😊


----------



## Yano (Jan 15, 2022)

dted23 said:


> 1/14/22
> BW: 200
> 
> Arms and Chest Day
> ...


You're lookin great now that some of the bloat and water is gone from the blast man , seriously in another few years man you are going to be a total fucking house.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 15, 2022)

Yano said:


> You're lookin great now that some of the bloat and water is gone from the blast man , seriously in another few years man you are going to be a total fucking house.


Thanks, that’s what Send0 suggested too. My face and stomach DO look better post-blast. 

Just feel like limbs shrank, but it’s just the water illusion. I’ll prob continue to carve up even if I don’t want as it recedes.


----------



## Yano (Jan 15, 2022)

dted23 said:


> On my way to gym.
> 
> Should I change my username to TeddyBear? Oso?
> Feel like it works on a few levels and it’s dumb too
> ...


I don't know about other folks but the first bear that always pops into my head is Baloo.


----------



## Imthedaddy (Jan 16, 2022)

dted23 said:


> 1/14/22
> BW: 200
> 
> Arms and Chest Day
> ...


Woof!  Good work.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 16, 2022)

dted23 said:


> 1/14/22
> BW: 200
> 
> Arms and Chest Day
> ...



You look awesome bro. Loving how the chest and lats taper done. Legs are getting the overall thickness in the thighs. Get rid of the hair so your definition and abs are more noticeable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 16, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> You look awesome bro. Loving how the chest and lats taper done. Legs are getting the overall thickness in the thighs. Get rid of the hair so your definition and abs are more noticeable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


There’s not ab definition.

At first I was tempted by this comment, but I know I set myself up for disappointment last time.


----------



## CJ (Jan 16, 2022)

dted23 said:


> There’s not ab definition.
> 
> At first I was tempted by this comment, but I know I set myself up for disappointment last time.


You just have to learn how to flex them. It's an acquired skill, it's common to not know how to properly.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> You just have to learn how to flex them. It's an acquired skill, it's common to not know how to properly.


They’re baby and not really there, I’ve tried.

I wish, it would complete the look even with a smaller chest if I at least had abs


----------



## Yano (Jan 16, 2022)

dted23 said:


> They’re baby and not really there, I’ve tried.
> 
> I wish, it would complete the look even with a smaller chest if I at least had abs


Don't forget that what folks call a 6pack , is really just one muscle the Rectus Abdominis and what makes up the deep cuts in it are the tendinous intersections that brace and reinforce the muscle. It's hard to remember that it's not different muscles.
     With that you have to remember how those intersections look and how many of them are also are factored by genetics , some folks have a deep 6 pack , or more , some folks only have 4 or it barely shows at all.
     They will stand out more and more as you carve up dropping water for sure.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 16, 2022)

Yano said:


> Don't forget that what folks call a 6pack , is really just one muscle the Rectus Abdominis and what makes up the deep cuts in it are the tendinous intersections that brace and reinforce the muscle. It's hard to remember that it's not different muscles.
> With that you have to remember how those intersections look and how many of them are also are factored by genetics , some folks have a deep 6 pack , or more , some folks only have 4 or it barely shows at all.
> They will stand out more and more as you carve up dropping water for sure.


The rock for example is very lean, yet never seems to have visible abs. Not when be was younger, and not now even when he's older/bigger/leaner.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> The rock for example is very lean, yet never seems to have visible abs. Not when be was younger, and not now even when he's older/bigger/leaner.



I would concur. I don’t think I have abs but my friends and buddies I’ve worked out with have seen me time under tension which is when they are revealed. It sometimes takes a different perspective and context. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano (Jan 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> The rock for example is very lean, yet never seems to have visible abs. Not when be was younger, and not now even when he's older/bigger/leaner.


Rock is an odd case some of it are his genetics some are from an injury.  He had a complete tear of his quad off his pelvis along with aductors and had to have an emergency triple hernia operation. His belly is all messed up


----------



## Send0 (Jan 16, 2022)

Yano said:


> Rock is an odd case some of it are his genetics some are from an injury.  He had a complete tear of his quad off his pelvis along with aductors and had to have an emergency triple hernia operation. His belly is all messed up


I've heard his injury story, and I don't buy it. Dude didn't have abs before that injury either. I think he's just trying to brush off haters... which is fine. I wouldn't want people constantly asking me why I don't have visible abs either.


----------



## CJ (Jan 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I've heard his injury story, and I don't buy it. Dude didn't have abs before that injury either. I think he's just trying to brush off haters... which is fine. I wouldn't want people constantly asking me why I don't have visible abs either.


He should just show them his bank statement, and in his best Matt Damon impression ask them.... "How bout them apples?"


----------



## Send0 (Jan 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> He should just show them his bank statement, and in his best Matt Damon impression ask them.... "How bout them apples?"


I agree 100%. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 17, 2022)

I posted in this thread a while ago a video of my baby abs. (It’s weird looking because I have to do crunches to get them to pop.)





I love being furry, but BF has said he’s like to see me smooth for summer. IDK if it’s worth it for cuts I don’t expect.

Todays arm day was short but decent


----------



## Send0 (Jan 17, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I posted in this thread a while ago a video of my baby abs. (It’s weird looking because I have to do crunches to get them to pop.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on that video, I'm going to echo what CJ told you earlier... I think you just don't know how to flex your abs. They are very clearly there, and youve been lean enough earlier this year to where they should have popped if you were flexing.

I push my abs out, and then contract in. If that doesn't work, then try doing a crunch but in the standing position.

If that doesn't work then maybe work with a coach that can help you in person with posing.


----------



## CJ (Jan 17, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Based on that video, I'm going to echo what CJ told you earlier... I think you just don't know how to flex your abs. They are very clearly there, and youve been lean enough earlier this year to where they should have popped if you were flexing.
> 
> I push my abs out, and then contract in. If that doesn't work, then try doing a crunch but I'm the standing position.
> 
> If that doesn't work then maybe work with a coach that can help you in person with posing.


He's definitely pushing his stomach out instead of contracting the abdominals. But they do tighten up on the stretch back, revealing them.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 17, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Based on that video, I'm going to echo what CJ told you earlier... I think you just don't know how to flex your abs. They are very clearly there, and youve been lean enough earlier this year to where they should have popped if you were flexing.
> 
> I push my abs out, and then contract in. If that doesn't work, then try doing a crunch but I'm the standing position.
> 
> If that doesn't work then maybe work with a coach that can help you in person with posing.


Well, earlier last year I would have been lean enough. I haven’t worked them as hard as I did then.

I’d shave down if I thought I could get them popping, maybe. I don’t want to cut though, that makes me anxious.

I really don’t understand how to flex them, jr shouldn’t be so hard


----------



## Send0 (Jan 17, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Well, earlier last year I would have been lean enough. I haven’t worked them as hard as I did then.
> 
> I’d shave down if I thought I could get them popping, maybe. I don’t want to cut though, that makes me anxious.
> 
> I really don’t understand how to flex them, jr shouldn’t be so hard


Can you even feel your abs with your hands when you are trying to pose to show them? You should be able to feel them regardless of bf%.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 17, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Can you even feel your abs with your hands when you are trying to pose to show them? You should be able to feel them regardless of bf%.


Right now, no. If I worked them I could probably braille feel them, right now it’s just flat


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 17, 2022)

This morning I watched videos and practiced posing, I couldn’t figure out how to contract abs for a flex. I’ll hit abs to try today.


----------



## CJ (Jan 17, 2022)

dted23 said:


> This morning I watched videos and practiced posing, I couldn’t figure out how to contract abs for a flex. I’ll hit abs to try today.


Try a few consecutive coughs while seated and leaning forward SLIGHTLY.

Not a bunch of individual coughs, but string a few together without breathing in between, depleting yourself of air.

Don't even try to consciously contract your abs, just see what happens naturally.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 18, 2022)

Hit abs a little bit today. How’s it look? Trying to pose based on tips.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 18, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Hit abs a little bit today. How’s it look? Trying to pose based on tips.


I saw your abs!  you should have more confidence in yourself.  you look better than you think.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 18, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Hit abs a little bit today. How’s it look? Trying to pose based on tips.


You got good abs. 

Get rid of the hair there and you will be able to see them even better.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 18, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> You got good abs.
> 
> Get rid of the hair there and you will be able to see them even better.


This was a topic of discussion yesterday.

Personally, I really like my hair. So I’ll just have to push for more pronounced abs.

I don’t see them yet, but will eventually. While I may trim for the aesthetics I want, for now I really like the hair I have.

Thanks though.

I had another person tell me “you remind me of CBum”. (chris Bumstead), which was flattering.


----------



## Imthedaddy (Jan 18, 2022)

dted23 said:


> This was a topic of discussion yesterday.
> 
> Personally, I really like my hair. So I’ll just have to push for more pronounced abs.
> 
> ...


Yeah I vote for keeping the hair. Looks great on you.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 18, 2022)

Imthedaddy said:


> Yeah I vote for keeping the hair. Looks great on you.



I said the same thing although I put it in his head to shave. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 18, 2022)

dted23 said:


> This was a topic of discussion yesterday.
> 
> Personally, I really like my hair. So I’ll just have to push for more pronounced abs.
> 
> ...



I like my belly hair too.

If my desire to show off my abs was greater than the love of my belly hair then the hair would be gone.

Chris Bumstead? He doesn't have a Chewbacca belly!


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 18, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I like my belly hair too.
> 
> If my desire to show off my abs was greater than the love of my belly hair then the hair would be gone.
> 
> Chris Bumstead? He doesn't have a Chewbacca belly!



yes, but at least he has a soft patch on which to rest yourface.....


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 18, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> yes, but at least he has a soft patch on which to rest yourface.....


Homey Claus don't play that.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 18, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I like my belly hair too.
> 
> If my desire to show off my abs was greater than the love of my belly hair then the hair would be gone.
> 
> Chris Bumstead? He doesn't have a Chewbacca belly!


Nah, it’s the mustache.

Cool, ha, then we’re in agreement.


----------



## Yano (Jan 18, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> yes, but at least he has a soft patch on which to rest yourface.....


I knew a Sicilian girl like that back in the day , muffin fuzz started by her belly button and wrapped ALLLL the way around to the small of her back ,  thick girl too. Get that big ass up in the air all furry like that , gave a whole new meaning to Black Forrest Ham 🥳


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 18, 2022)

Todays an active rest day. Get some cardio and sun. Feeling really chill and peaceful.

Easy to lapse back into worry about work, but handling it okay today; because things could change up very quickly.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 18, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Todays an active rest day. Get some cardio and sun. Feeling really chill and peaceful.
> 
> Easy to lapse back into worry about work, but handling it okay today; because things could change up very quickly.
> 
> View attachment 17466


Got that Henry Cavill thick look going on.

You're looking good. Enjoy your day brother.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Got that Henry Cavill thick look going on.
> 
> You're looking good. Enjoy your day brother.


YES!!!! 🙌🏽 

Thanks, that’s goals.
Mentally, some time outside is sooooo nice.

Especially as I chill for an evening in.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 18, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Todays an active rest day. Get some cardio and sun. Feeling really chill and peaceful.
> 
> Easy to lapse back into worry about work, but handling it okay today; because things could change up very quickly.
> 
> View attachment 17466



You remind me of Latif on the movie, Devil's Double.  This is the real Latif:


----------



## CJ (Jan 18, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Todays an active rest day. Get some cardio and sun. Feeling really chill and peaceful.
> 
> Easy to lapse back into worry about work, but handling it okay today; because things could change up very quickly.
> 
> View attachment 17466


You're a big boy!!! 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Yano (Jan 18, 2022)

Dude you're a God Damn house haahahaah , next time you talk about being small i'm gonna have a freak out.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 20, 2022)

1/20/22
BW: 200

Weight isn’t budging, up or down.
Workouts are lacking: not much volume, intensity, or motivation.

Not much to report, even workouts aren’t super great to log.

Bicep Curls:
5x10x30

Hammer Curls:
3x10x30

Forearm Curls:
5x10x15

Shoulder Db press:
5x10x45

Hanging Leg Raises
5x10x +20lbs

Lame

Really feel like I’m wasting January completely.

Current physique goals;








						8-FE53016-E7-A0-4-AA2-BB71-09-EB7-A7-C42-DA
					

Image 8-FE53016-E7-A0-4-AA2-BB71-09-EB7-A7-C42-DA hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						B9-AC632-A-1-E31-424-B-BAB7-6755-A89-A005-A
					

Image B9-AC632-A-1-E31-424-B-BAB7-6755-A89-A005-A hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




I’d love to aim for even bigger, but this seems feasible shorter term.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 21, 2022)

You do not look like cbum lolol but good job man!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 21, 2022)

dted23 said:


> 1/20/22
> BW: 200
> 
> Weight isn’t budging, up or down.
> ...



Sometimes we need to deload, reset and refocus.

Rest will motivate, a very light even cardio only week will spark you right back up.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 21, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> You do not look like cbum lolol but good job man!


😭Just pretend I’m funsized Great Value version without a lisp.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 21, 2022)

dted23 said:


> 😭Just pretend I’m funsized Great Value version without a lisp.


Lol that's great.
Looking good brother


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 21, 2022)

1/21/22
BW: 203

Lack luster session.

Hamstring Curls
7x10x60

Quad Raises
7x10x50

Calve Raises
7x10x140

Leg Press
7x10x450

A lot volume on each.

Tried some leg poses.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 22, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Tried some leg poses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You’ve got ballz bro . Now carry that confidence across everything you do and you’ll be fine. Don’t always self-doubt yourself. Your very good at that and you can sabotage yourself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano (Jan 22, 2022)

dted23 said:


> 1/21/22
> BW: 203
> 
> Lack luster session.
> ...


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 22, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> You’ve got ballz bro . Now carry that confidence across everything you do and you’ll be fine. Don’t always self-doubt yourself. Your very good at that and you can sabotage yourself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Balls for what?

I’m doing better, slowly but surely I think


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 22, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Balls for what?
> 
> I’m doing better, slowly but surely I think



I mean you are more confident than I am to be posing out in the open. I personally need my privacy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ (Jan 23, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I mean you are more confident than I am to be posing out in the open. I personally need my privacy


Agree 100%!!!


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 23, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I mean you are more confident than I am to be posing out in the open. I personally need my privacy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





CJ said:


> Agree 100%!!!


Thanks guys, I figure: newbies won’t mind because there’s not room to criticize. Bigger guys won’t give me crap because they should remember what it was like.

Posing feels ridiculous and occasionally I get imposter syndrome, but most of the other guys at worst will scoff and I can ignore someone who’s not gonna pose themself.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 24, 2022)

Day 2 of Rest
Yesterday, I planned recreation that wasn’t lifting. It was worth the sacrifice.

Today, I planned on lifting, but got distracted. Also worth it. I detailed it here, probably too much https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/first-time-high.39406/post-766459


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 25, 2022)

Shit you actually do resemble Cbum there man I stand corrected


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 25, 2022)

Just need about 40pbs more muscle lol


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 25, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Shit you actually do resemble Cbum there man I stand corrected





Just give it to me, man.


----------



## TomJ (Jan 25, 2022)

It's the stache

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 25, 2022)

TomJ said:


> It's the stache
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Lol, and hairline.
But his stache is better.

If i can achieve his proportions, but smaller, I’d be stoked obviously. I won’t be that big, not competing, and dude puts in the work.

If I can look like a to-scale model mini me, like his lamer little brother, I’ll take it someday. Ha.


----------



## TomJ (Jan 25, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Lol, and hairline.
> But his stache is better.
> 
> If i can achieve his proportions, but smaller, I’d be stoked obviously. I won’t be that big, not competing, and dude puts in the work.
> ...


I think that's a physique that every male on the planet would be proud of

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 26, 2022)

Lookin awesome dude


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 27, 2022)

1/27/22
BW: 200

My diet and lifts have been really poor the past two to three weeks. But I’ve been growing personally instead, at least: I hope so.

Even with a shoddy diet, the scale hasn’t budged and I don’t see a physique difference given the last two to three weeks of poor workouts, I may be mistaken.

Today:
Bench:
10xbar
10x135
10x185
5x225
0x275
3x225
5x185
10x135

Decline Machine:
I used the seatbelt and went much heavier than ever:
5x10x3 plates on each side

Ab crunches


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 1, 2022)

1/31/22
BW: 195

Chest Day;
Bench: 10x135, 10x205, 5x225, 2x5x245, 5x205, 15x135

Incline DB Press: 10x45, 10x52.5, 3x10x60

Bicep Curls: 5x25x20

It was a decent workout, ran into some guys I knew. First workout with buddies in a while, got me into a groove, even if it was low volume.


----------



## CJ (Feb 1, 2022)

dted23 said:


> 1/31/22
> BW: 195
> 
> Chest Day;
> ...


I thought you were promoting a product in the 1st pic, the way you're holding your phone. 🤣


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 2, 2022)

2/1/22 Bloodwork Results
This is about 5 weeks post Test Blast and 6 Weeks post Deca. Help me understand, how does it look? I did it NOW, because I may have less availability in the next few weeks.

ALT was 29 in August, 67 in November, 54 now.
HDL was 45 in Spring, 33 in November, 31 now.

I’m doing 200mg Test Cyp once a week, every Saturday. So this was Saturday, Sun, Mon, draw on Tues.


----------



## Yano (Feb 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> I thought you were promoting a product in the 1st pic, the way you're holding your phone. 🤣


It's totally got that " Show em what they've won !! "  Price is Right showcase showdown feel to it hahaha.


----------



## Yano (Feb 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> 2/1/22 Bloodwork Results
> This is about 5 weeks post Test Blast and 6 Weeks post Deca. Help me understand, how does it look? I did it NOW, because I may have less availability in the next few weeks.
> 
> ALT was 29 in August, 67 in November, 54 now.
> ...


I see HIGH in big red letters ..... the Dr knows ...


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> 2/1/22 Bloodwork Results
> This is about 5 weeks post Test Blast and 6 Weeks post Deca. Help me understand, how does it look? I did it NOW, because I may have less availability in the next few weeks.
> 
> ALT was 29 in August, 67 in November, 54 now.
> ...


Seems odd to have a spike in liver enzymes on deca. Did you run any orals? Any Tren recently? Are you running adex? When was the last time you had alcohol, and how much did you drink?

Also, 200mg appears to be a mini cycle for you, not a real cruise/TRT dose. Maybe you already know this, but thought I'd point it out all the same.


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Seems odd to have a spike in liver enzymes on deca. Did you run any orals? Any Tren recently? Are you running adex? When was the last time you had alcohol, and how much did you drink?
> 
> Also, 200mg appears to be a mini cycle for you, not a real cruise/TRT dose. Maybe you already know this, but thought I'd point it out all the same.


This is my first cruise bloodwork, so now I know.

There weren’t orals, there was Mast. It was a long cycle.

These bloods were Monday. My drinks were on Thursday. It was 3.5-4 drinks total.

I have aromasin, so I just popped one.

My ALT was high and coming down still.


----------



## Trump (Feb 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Seems odd to have a spike in liver enzymes on deca. Did you run any orals? Any Tren recently? Are you running adex? When was the last time you had alcohol, and how much did you drink?
> 
> Also, 200mg appears to be a mini cycle for you, not a real cruise/TRT dose. Maybe you already know this, but thought I'd point it out all the same.


A couple of Tylenol to often might elevate it


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 2, 2022)

Trump said:


> A couple of Tylenol to often might elevate it


Hmm.

I’m taking Creatine, fish oil, TUDCA, Biotin, iron, multivitamin.

Last week I was taking DayQuil all week for my cold/allergies/idk.


----------



## Trump (Feb 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I’m taking Creatine, fish oil, TUDCA, Biotin, iron, multivitamin.
> 
> Last week I was taking DayQuil all week for my cold/allergies/idk.


Why you taking TUDCA if your not taking an oral. Also are you deficient in iron?


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 2, 2022)

Trump said:


> Why you taking TUDCA if your not taking an oral. Also are you deficient in iron?


I was taking TUDCA because I had bad liver values after Tren, so I was finishing up the bottle.

I wasn’t quite deficient in iron, but was encouraged by members on the board to, just in case.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> This is my first cruise bloodwork, so now I know.
> 
> There weren’t orals, there was Mast. It was a long cycle.
> 
> ...


Masteron and aromasin wouldn't effect liver enzymes.

Here is my bloodwork pre winter blast, and on week 14 of blast; cycle was 400mg test and 400mg Deca. My liver enzymes actually improved, and cholesterol only took a minor hit.

First image is from August 19th, and second picture is from December 29th.

Everyone is different, but thought I'd share for comparison since we basically had the same cycle... minus the masteron.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I was taking TUDCA because I had bad liver values after Tren, so I was finishing up the bottle.
> 
> I wasn’t quite deficient in iron, but was encouraged by members on the board to, just in case.


To be clear, a few months ago he was riding the very bottom of the mean corpuscular biomarkers. These biomarkers are associated with to low iron and ferritin.


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 2, 2022)

So: my bloodwork now isn’t bad, it’s improving. But ALT is inexplicably elevated but is SLOWLY recovering.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> So: my bloodwork now isn’t bad, it’s improving. But ALT is inexplicably elevated but is SLOWLY recovering.


Yeah, its weird. I feel like it should have returned back to your august values by now... but there are more variables than I know to ask questions about.

Just keep an eye on it for now, and stay away from hepatotoxic compounds for a bit to see if it returns to baseline.


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Yeah, its weird. I feel like it should have returned back to your august values by now... but there are more variables than I know to ask questions about.
> 
> Just keep an eye on it for now, and stay away from hepatotoxic compounds for a bit to see if it returns to baseline.


I would think so too, it’s improving, just slowly. 

Should I avoid drinking altogether?

I’m not running anything other than test for at minimum another month for sure.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I would think so too, it’s improving, just slowly.
> 
> Should I avoid drinking altogether?
> 
> I’m not running anything other than test for at minimum another month for sure.


I have no comment on whether you should stop drinking. I have no idea how much you drank on Thursday, or what the ABV was of your drinks.

Just practice moderation on the drinking. That's the best advice I can offer given the situation.

I would not stress very much over your numbers. Just keep an eye on things for now.


----------



## Trump (Feb 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I have no comment on whether you should stop drinking. I have no idea how much you drank on Thursday, or what the ABV was of your drinks.
> 
> Just practice moderation on the drinking. That's the best advice I can offer given the situation.
> 
> I would not stress very much over your numbers. Just keep an eye on things for now.


He not drank his whole life even if he drank 20 beers on Thursday it would be fine by Monday


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

Trump said:


> He not drank his whole life even if he drank 20 beers on Thursday it would be fine by Monday


I would tend to agree. Nothing for him to stress about. He should just keep an eye on things for the time being. No need to change his behaviors.


----------



## Trump (Feb 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I would tend to agree. Nothing for him to stress about. He should just keep an eye on things for the time being. No need to change his behaviors.


High levels of iron can cause raised liver enzymes, if his iron was normal or even slightly high prior to supplementing with iron then what’s to say the iron tablets have not caused the issue. Who recommended iron tablets and for what reason?


----------



## Trump (Feb 2, 2022)

Quick google search shows biotin can potentially effect liver enzymes


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 2, 2022)

Trump said:


> Quick google search shows biotin can potentially effect liver enzymes


I’ll just cut down to basics since I’m largely recovered and don’t need them.

Multivitamin and Creatine, occasional AI, lower test a tiny bit to maybe 175 instead of 200.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

Trump said:


> High levels of iron can cause raised liver enzymes, if his iron was normal or even slightly high prior to supplementing with iron then what’s to say the iron tablets have not caused the issue. Who recommended iron tablets and for what reason?


I recommended iron, for reasons I explained in an earlier post. There's another thread where it was discussed in more detail; I'll let dted link that for you.


----------



## Trump (Feb 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I’ll just cut down to basics since I’m largely recovered and don’t need them.
> 
> Multivitamin and Creatine, occasional AI, lower test a tiny bit to maybe 175 instead of 200.


Drop test to 140, don’t bother with the creatine and don’t take an AI until you see your next bloodwork at 140


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I’ll just cut down to basics since I’m largely recovered and don’t need them.
> 
> Multivitamin and Creatine, occasional AI, lower test a tiny bit to maybe 175 instead of 200.


Based on this blood work, you probably should be running test at 150mg/week or less. That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 2, 2022)

Trump said:


> Drop test to 140, don’t bother with the creatine and don’t take an AI until you see your next bloodwork at 140





Send0 said:


> Based on this blood work, you probably should be running test at 150mg/week or less. That's my opinion anyway.



I can minimize AI for sure. I don’t take it often at all.

150 is easier to measure than 140, and easy to remember so I’ll try that for February.

I just knew my stress is VERY high, and my workouts and diet are VERY poor this month, so I wanted to err on the higher side to preserve my progress in the meantime.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I can minimize AI for sure. I don’t take it often at all.
> 
> 150 is easier to measure than 140, and easy to remember so I’ll try that for February.
> 
> I just knew my stress is VERY high, and my workouts and diet are VERY poor this month, so I wanted to err on the higher side to preserve my progress in the meantime.


It doesn't take a ton of test to maintain size. Eating right, and hitting the gym hard, will do a lot more for you to keep lean mass compared to taking higher test with poor diet and workouts.


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> It doesn't take a ton of test to maintain size.


I didn’t think 200 was a ton, I also didn’t have bloods to assess yet either. Now I know.

Soon I’ll be on the other side of this all.
I still wanted to try a few other drinks without concerning myself too much.

No smoking, which is fine, because I’m likely to be tested.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I didn’t think 200 was a ton, I also didn’t have bloods to assess yet either. Now I know.
> 
> Soon I’ll be on the other side of this all.
> I still wanted to try a few other drinks without concerning myself too much.
> ...


200mg is a lot for the vast majority of people. It is all individual, but no one can convince me they need to be at a total test of 2000ng/dL. If they feel they need that, then chances are they have something else going on that needs to be addressed.

More common is anywhere between 100-150. I only take 120mg on cruise.


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 3, 2022)

2/1/22
BW: 195

Better mood today, feeling a little lighter mentally.

Back Day (distracted, took two hours, interrupted by phone calls)

Low Cable Row;
10x80, 3x10x120, 3x10x150, 3x10x210

Cable Pull Downs;
3x10x120, 3x10x150, 3x10x180, 2x10x210

Lat Pull Overs;
5x10x215

Reverse DB Flies and Front Raises
3x10x12.5


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 3, 2022)

2/3/22
BW: 199
Chest Day

Tricep Extensions Rope (overhead 25lbs and downward 50lbs alternating) 5x10

Decline Press
5x10x55 each side, alternating and holding

Incline Press
5x10x55 each side, alternating and holding

Flies Machine
5x10x50

Hanging Leg Raises
5x10

Working on a poses


----------



## Send0 (Feb 3, 2022)

dted23 said:


> 2/3/22
> BW: 199
> Chest Day
> 
> ...


I know you like your fur rug, but you look bigger shaved down. Looking good man


----------



## CJ (Feb 3, 2022)

dted23 said:


> 2/3/22
> BW: 199
> Chest Day
> 
> ...


We need a whole routine... Back double bi, abs and thigh, side tricep, etc...


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I know you like your fur rug, but you look bigger shaved down. Looking good man


This is correct. I made the change for three reasons:
1. BF asked to see it
2. I always change things
3. I think I look bigger

I’m feeling my mind and emotions pivot to positive. I think I have a good shape, proportions, and my chest without hair shows much more of its insertions.

My arms have continued to make good progress. AND that’s given two months of deficit diet due to stress

Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> We need a whole routine... Back double bi, abs and thigh, side tricep, etc...


I’ll do that next time, but only once I have carbs in me

I don’t know all those poses and I’m not conpeting


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 7, 2022)

2/6/22
BW: 196

I’ve missed more workouts in January than I would have liked, but I’m gonna get back into a routine and take better care of myself. I feel like I was sliding backwards (or free falling at terminal velocity) in many areas of my life including lifting and physique.

Grief comes in waves, but I think the tide is ebbing and I’ll be on the sand again soon. Not solid ground yet, but I know where my firm foundation is.

Back Day went well today, even if it was all accessories. I got in the effort.

Tricep Pull Down Rope and Overhead Extension Super Sets:
5x10x37.5 each

Single Hand Lat Pull Down Cables with Squeeze
5x10x90 each

Lat Pull Downs with squeeze
5x10x160

Reverse DB Flies on Incline and Super Man Raises super set
5x10x10 each

Shrugs;
5x10x185 (I felt a better mind connection today than usual, I’ll be sore tomorrow, I excluded my shoulders from this lift and really squeezed traps up and back).

Lower Back Extensions
3x10x+45 (I didn’t want to go overboard, these are rusty)






How’s it coming along?

Some of us are “hardcore” while others are “trying to look good”. I fall into the latter, which is alright. Trying to look big, strongX aestheticS


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 10, 2022)

2/9/22
BW:196

Leg Accessories
Leg Extensions; 5x10x60
Hamstring Curls; 5x10x50
Calve Raises Standing; 5x10x120
Single Leg Presses: 5x10x110
Calve Raises Sitting; 5x10x65
Goblet Squat: 3x10x40
Leg Adductors: 3x10x40
Leg Abductors: 3x10x55
2.5 mile walk outdoor

My posing isn’t great, idk how to angle that inner leg into my front leg without looking very awkward or struggling to balance.


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 13, 2022)

2/12/22
BW: 196

Chest Cable Flies
5x10x25 downward, and then upward at 20lbs

Chest Decline Machine 
5x10x180

Shoulder Press
5x10x140

Supported Bicep Curls
5x10x50

Tricep Extensions
5x10x20


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 13, 2022)

dted23 said:


> 2/12/22
> BW: 196


for being almost 200 lbs, I would say you are thick from your progress in the video.  Weight & height ratio don't determine density and quality of muscle, you just need to be reminded of it sometimes.  you pro'ly don't see your improvements because you see yourself daily.  You are getting there brother.


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 13, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> for being almost 200 lbs, I would say you are thick from your progress in the video.  Weight & height ratio don't determine density and quality of muscle, you just need to be reminded of it sometimes.  you pro'ly don't see your improvements because you see yourself daily.  You are getting there brother.


I don’t but you guys remind me. I think of myself as a noodle who looks like average guys who don’t lift (at least not skinny).

But when the scale doesn’t move at all and clothes don’t seem to change fit, lifts don’t budge, doesn’t seem like I’m accomplishing much. ESPECIALLY since this winter I know my diet was atrocious.

Appreciate it though, I want to look thick


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 13, 2022)

Lat spread was good idk wtf you were doing with that back double haha


----------



## CJ (Feb 13, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I think of myself as a noodle who looks like average guys who don’t lift (at least not skinny).


You're fukkin insane!!!  🤣

Go to a crowded mall or somewhere similar, and have a look around at the piles of shit with legs everywhere.


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 13, 2022)

I’m gonna work on posing and continue the hypertrophy stuff I’ve been doing because I think my shape is improving, though not quite size, but I’ll increase my INTENSITY while maintaining the higher (10) rep range (I really do like 15 for things like biceps and calves).

Maybe it’s me, but everywhere I go I see guys with naturally massive arms or legs. I’m not trying to be fat, but big dudes just look stronger with less effort. That and I see athletes around doing their thing. Joggers with shaped chests and abs.

Either way, my social media is less toxic, I changed the preferences for targeted media, now I see pictures of food and memes rather than sculpted influencers and bodybuilders. My personal life is evening out into a new normal. One where I’ll need to get work soon to prevent hemorrhaging my savings, but one where I really think I can find at least something by the end of February. I may not get big, but at least I’ll look good for swim time.


----------



## Yano (Feb 13, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I don’t but you guys remind me. I think of myself as a noodle who looks like average guys who don’t lift (at least not skinny).
> 
> But when the scale doesn’t move at all and clothes don’t seem to change fit, lifts don’t budge, doesn’t seem like I’m accomplishing much. ESPECIALLY since this winter I know my diet was atrocious.
> 
> Appreciate it though, I want to look thick


I do it too man , I have horrible bigorexia , I never see myself as being bigger than any one. Like CJ said go to the mall , go grocery shopping. It's not until I'm around "normal" people I start to smile and realize ,, holy fuck I'm a house compared to 90% of mother fuckers I see walking around town. Ya start to get things back into perspective.


----------



## Yano (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 14, 2022)

2/13/22
BW: 197
Leg Day

Quad Extension
5x10x80

Hamstring Curls
5x10x60

Single Leg Press
5x10x115, 5x10x165

Sitting Calve Raises
5x10x75

Quad Extensions
5x10x60

I tried Vimeo today rather than YouTube or imgbb. It’s “mature content” apparently.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 14, 2022)

dted23 said:


> 2/13/22
> BW: 197
> Leg Day
> 
> ...



There you go! I knew once you got the poses down that you would be able to get the angle . Legs are looking beefy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 14, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> There you go! I knew once you got the poses down that you would be able to get the angle . Legs are looking beefy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks, think my pose improved? It doesn’t look to different to me, but I tried real hard to press outside leg inward.

Didn’t take picture after dinner, but I felt like my chest looked really juicy with todays food intake. First time eating in a surplus in probably over a month. Appetite is there again.

I also was NOT getting my protien in all of January. Today I got my whey back into rotation.


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 15, 2022)

2/14/22, BW 197
Back Day

Had decent energy and rest.

Lat Pull Downs:
3x10x150, 3x10x180

Reverse DB Flies:
5x10x15

Spider Curls:
5x15x15

Lateral DB Raises:
5x10x15

Hanging Leg Raises
6x10

Ab Crunch amachine:
5x10x50

DB Rows
5x10x50





 Abs?




 Back?


----------



## Send0 (Feb 15, 2022)

dted23 said:


> 2/14/22, BW 197
> Back Day
> 
> Had decent energy and rest.
> ...


I definitely saw top two abs that time! Keep practicing, you'll learn how to flex them properly soon enough.


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 27, 2022)

Two weeks later I’m back.





Still trying to see what I can do to address these shakes. I’m gonna practice speed bench and pausing at bottom so my decline isn’t so exhausting on heavier lifts.


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 28, 2022)

2/27/22
BW: 196

I’m kinda short of breath today, I’m on a cocktail of urgent care doctors best guesses for my cough. My nagging cough went from a 4 in severity to a 7.5 within hours of my inhaler/allergy/antibiotic mix. I hope that’s a positive step.

Bench: pause bench
10x135, 5x185, 5x225, 2x255, 10x135 as seen above

Dumbbell Incline Flies
5x10x55

DB shoulder press
5x10x55

Db flies upward while standing with squeeze
5x10x17.5

Push-ups; 50 (5x10)


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 28, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Two weeks later I’m back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



have you tried using the skis to build stability, in addition, do some rotator cuff auxilery exercises for strength and stability in your lifts.


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 28, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> have you tried using the skis to build stability, in addition, do some rotator cuff auxilery exercises for strength and stability in your lifts.


I’ll have to Google what you’re referring to with skis. Like the two rope things? My gym has a lot, but not those


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 28, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Two weeks later I’m back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you are not as tight as you think you are, I don't see leg drive and the slight push up on the bar at the top after unrack were you seem to straighten your arms out, that gets you loose on the top of bench also. 

Try and get a spotter as much as possible but they need to know how to unrack and hand off or they may pull you off the bench.

A good hand off is what keeps us as tight as possible.

A hand off should barely clear the rack even scrap it at times.

You may need to practice it and teach other how to hand off to you.

Looks good brother but I think the self unrack and slight move locking your elbows is getting you loose.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 28, 2022)

You may also have to rack set too low, actually looks like it is.

You just wanna barely clear the rack!


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## SFGiants (Feb 28, 2022)

1 last thing, make sure your face is under the bar, if your head to too far from the bar you'll have issues also.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 28, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I’ll have to Google what you’re referring to with skis. Like the two rope things? My gym has a lot, but not those


no sir, they are metal, pro-ly weigh about 20-30 each (you can like nickels and dimes to the ski and use the ski's different widths, and superset it once you've reach optimum stability presses, then bring skis down, so they release themselves from barbell, they rock forward since they are on skis and then you pump out like 8-12 with just the quarters/plates presses.  I typically use 2X25 -45lbs barbell and 2X25 - 30lbs ski.  I add a nickel and dime on the 2nd and 3rd hyperset, respectively.

EDIT - this is an quick typical hyperset workout for these


Chesticles

flat bench 25+ski press (10/12X100/50, 10/12X100/50,10/12X100/50)
(3S) < Rotator cuff-lateral/neutal (10X5,10X10,10X10,)
flat bench 30+ski press (10/12X100/50, 10/12X100/50,10/12X100/50)
(3S) < Rotator cuff- vert. (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)
flat bench 35+ski press (10/12X100/50, 10/12X100/50,10/12X100/50)
(3S) < Rotator cuff- supinated (10X5,10X10,10X10,10X10)


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 28, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> You may also have to rack set too low, actually looks like it is.
> 
> You just wanna barely clear the rack!


You’re right, I generally unlock my back when unracking. I’ll try to be more mindful of that. On a lighter weight it’s hard to leg drive, but I’m not great at it anyways (I doubt I’m actually doing it right).

Also, this is a nice big big gym. But the hooks on the rack won’t go any higher. My arms aren’t longer than other guy’s, they don’t have problems unracking I don’t think.


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 28, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> no sir, they are metal, pro-ly weigh about 20-30 each (you can like nickels and dimes to the ski and use the ski's different widths, and superset it once you've reach optimum stability presses, then bring skis down, so they release themselves from barbell, they rock forward since they are on skis and then you pump out like 8-12 with just the quarters/plates presses.  I typically use 2X25 -45lbs barbell and 2X25 - 30lbs ski.  I add a nickel and dime on the 2nd and 3rd hyperset, respectively.
> 
> EDIT - this is an quick typical hyperset workout for these
> 
> ...


I still don’t understand.
I googled ski press, ski barbell, ski bench press. I don’t know what type of set up I’m looking for. Either way, doesn’t sound like my gym has these.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 28, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I still don’t understand.
> I googled ski press, ski barbell, ski bench press. I don’t know what type of set up I’m looking for. Either way, doesn’t sound like my gym has these.



you can also do with resistant bands under the bench or if they have chains.  Do you know how to use the chains.  You set at specific lengths that give and help with stability.


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 28, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> you can also do with resistant bands under the bench or if they have chains.  Do you know how to use the chains.  You set at specific lengths that give and help with stability.


The PL gym had chains and benches built for resistance bands. My gym does not. I understand what you’re saying now.


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 28, 2022)

3/1/22
BW: 200 trying to eat more and better

Got my last paycheck at 2/3rd of what it normally was. I still have two months of sick leave, 1.5 months of summer pay.  Now I have a fire under me to find work. In the meantime I’m gonna live it up later at night and hit the gym, and eat more while I have the time.

Back day with buddy.

Wide grip pull downs;
5x10x180

Smith BB rows
5x10x185

T Bar Rows
5x10x145

Lat Pull Overs
5x10x185

Low Rows Machine
5x10x160

Assisted Pull Ups
5x10x-25lbs


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 1, 2022)

Good mood today despite setbacks.
3/13/22 BW: 200

Leg Day
Didn’t go hard, need to walk tomorrow.

Hamstring curl:
5x10x80 which is heavier for me

Quad Extension;
5x10x90

Single Leg Press
5x10x225 good and heavy for me

Calve Raise
5x10x250 also heavy for me, buddy pushed me yesterday to try

Glute Bridge
5x10x65


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 1, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Good mood today despite setbacks.
> 3/13/22 BW: 200
> 
> Leg Day
> ...



Quads are popping and looking beefy  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imthedaddy (Mar 1, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Good mood today despite setbacks.
> 3/13/22 BW: 200
> 
> Leg Day
> ...


Yowza


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 6, 2022)

3/5/22
BW: 202
Arm Day

One Arm Lat Pull Down
5x10x85

Decline Press:
5x10x75

Cable Flies Downward
5x10x25.5

Cable Flies Upward
5x10x15

DB Flies
5x10x25, 5x10x30

DB Press
5x10x55

Rear Delt Flies with DB
5x10x12.5

Push Ups
50


----------



## Imthedaddy (Mar 6, 2022)

You shaved. You’re looking great


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 6, 2022)

Imthedaddy said:


> You shaved. You’re looking great


I tell him he looks good smooth cos it makes him look bigger.


----------



## Imthedaddy (Mar 6, 2022)

Feed the ego. Hairy tho… 😛


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 6, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I tell him he looks good smooth cos it makes him look bigger.





Imthedaddy said:


> Feed the ego. Hairy tho… 😛



I do look bigger shaved, see other pics from last month @Imthedaddy 

BUT, neither man NOR I like this look. I’m about 3 weeks back into regrowing it. Not gonna touch any of it and regrow it for spring.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 6, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I do look bigger shaved, see other pics from last month @Imthedaddy
> 
> BUT, neither man NOR I like this look. I’m about 3 weeks back into regrowing it. Not gonna touch any of it and regrow it for spring.



I agree; everyone has their reasons for shaving or keeping it natural. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 6, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I agree; everyone has their reasons for shaving or keeping it natural.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lol. I need to get with the intensity and diet so I can get as jacked as Toro in a few years.

Or like Rir0, who’s really jacked too. No shade intended, just poking you.

But gonna get big eventually, even if it takes years to look like @Charger69 , I want that slab of muscle look


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 6, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Lol. I need to get with the intensity and diet so I can get as jacked as Toro in a few years.
> 
> Or like Rir0, who’s really jacked too. No shade intended, just poking you.
> 
> But gonna get big eventually, even if it takes years to look like @Charger69 , I want that slab of muscle look



I’ll flatter toro when I see him shortly  there’s a queue…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 6, 2022)

Toro said thanks . He thinks your handsome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 6, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Tor said thanks . He thinks your handsome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lol, appreciated. I KNOW that, ha. I’m happy as I am.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 6, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Lol, appreciated. I KNOW that, ha. I’m happy as I am.



He didn’t believe me when I told him you were younger than my mang  He thought you were closer to my age but he likes older guys so that’s a good thing and even better when you’re younger. 

(Edit  in Mexico  @THE moment )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 6, 2022)

Oof. lol. Todays pics weren’t flattering.
Ha, I’ll stay humble then.


----------



## Imthedaddy (Mar 6, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> He didn’t believe me when I told him you were younger than my mang  He thought you were closer to my age but he likes older guys so that’s a good thing and even better when you’re younger.
> 
> (Edit  in Mexico  @THE moment )
> 
> ...


Older here. 🤣. My partner is a couple of years younger than me which is something new for me.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 6, 2022)

Imthedaddy said:


> Older here. . My partner is a couple of years younger than me which is something new for me.



In the past my partners were 10-15 years older than me where they were the daddies; now, I am the daddy since my husband is 16.75 years younger than me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imthedaddy (Mar 6, 2022)

That’s quite a spread. And age difference. Hahah


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 6, 2022)

Imthedaddy said:


> That’s quite a spread. And age difference. Hahah



It always has been the difference only the roles have changed.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## presser (Jul 14, 2022)

any recent progress photos teddy??


----------

